# No indictment for the murderer



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

.....I mean the cop...fuck this racist justice system


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know why everyone acted surprised. And Obama's speech ut


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

A grand jury of 12 people, 9 white and 3 black, came to the conclusion that Police Officer Wilson acted within the law and there were no grounds to indict him and bring him to trial.

Now, if you have some information that they were not privy to you should have come forward and imparted your knowledge to the people who were investigating the case. Former Attorney General Holder would have been happy to get something on P.O. Wilson and had hundreds of federal agents beating the bushes to come up with something to hang him with.

Otherwise, you can keep quiet, whine about it, or go out and riot like I am sure they are doing right now as I write this.

- Mike


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537088270547824640
:LOL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good work america. your inherent culture of racism and violence will never end.

employing officers who don't have active links to the kkk would be a good start murica.

tear gassing people who are having heart attacks. good job murica.

what a revolting country.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck 'em.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Grand Jury listened to the evidence and came to that conclusion... not a single fuck I can do about it. *


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wasn't there and I don't have all the info, so I'm not gonna get emotionally invested in this. I find it to be a waste of time to do so if you're not family of the deceased or law enforcement trying to solve the case. Anyone else is just instigating more shit and making things worse; black, white, media or not. 

Never understood why rioters destroy their own neighborhoods either. Those folks look like a bunch of children throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't their way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

idiots keep rioting until they get things their way? what a democracy


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

The irony in that the people become thugs, through this looting and rioting, and they do it to honor Michael Brown, a thug himself.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> idiots keep rioting until they get things their way? what a democracy


It's not really them rioting, they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> It's not really them rioting, *they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc*. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


...Why?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537092654756925440
Oh dear. :trips7


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> It's not really them rioting, they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


Bull fucking shit, ......s are always looking for a reason to try and steal free shit.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Not surprising at all. Even when cops are filmed murdering people they get away with it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Not surprising. But setting fires to cars isn't going to change the result.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> It's not really them rioting, they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


source?

Why would they do that?


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

The right decision was made. The Brown kid wasn't innocent for fucks sake but just the fact he was black and the cop was white it's a hate crime. Funny how racist these black protestors are, so hypocritical.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> It's not really them rioting, they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


:maisielol

*Please continue*


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Common criminals. Can we please just reunite The Shield and have them punish these rioters?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know all the info, so I'm not going to sit there and make half-assed statements based on what social media or CNN tells me. If the Grand Jury decided the evidence presented was enough so be it.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok the protestors are acting dumb, burning their own neighborhood and businesses, and there is looting going on. The prosecutor said the grand jury heard every piece of evidence. If there wasn't enough evidence to indict him why is it called racist? They are protesting over nothing.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

TNPunk said:


> The right decision was made. The Brown kid wasn't innocent for fucks sake but just the fact he was black and the cop was white it's a hate crime. Funny how racist these black protestors are, so hypocritical.


Pretty much this. I'm one of those guy's that sometimes is interested in those wacky conspiracies like the Bilderberg Group and all that 9/11 stuff..... but this Michael Brown thing should've been obvious to everyone. Let's examine the two scenarios:

A. Michael Brown just happens to be walking down the street when a cop decides to kill him for no reason at all

B. Michael Brown assaulted an officer, minutes after he robbed a cigar store

The fact that some people think option A likely is what happened just makes me say "wow" lol. The events leading up to the shooting pretty much indicate Brown was a thug, to the point where he even walks nonchalantly in the street after a robbery. The only evidence that favored Brown was witnesses, many of which gave false statements, or statements that didn't match up with the physical evidence, not to mention there were witnesses out there that actually did say Brown instigated the whole event.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

FreakyZo said:


> What a bunch a ignorance in this thread most likely from people not of African American decent.....fuck the police....justice for MB


I was born in Nigeria (way to generalize the people in this thread BTW. Ironic how you're doing the same thing you're pissed about) and IMO if the Grand Jury felt Brown was in the wrong so be it. Does that make me ignorant or racist too?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> I don't know all the info, so I'm not going to sit there and make half-assed statements based on what social media or CNN tells me. If the Grand Jury decided the evidence presented was enough so be it.


Pretty much this


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol so now the kids cousin getting interviewed says it's not a white and black thing then insinuates the cop might be racist. Look just because you're black doesn't mean you can do what you like, you don't charge a police office especially after robbing a store. But geeze we should really feel sorry for the dead criminal...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kiz said:


> good work america. your inherent culture of racism and violence will never end.
> 
> employing officers who don't have active links to the kkk would be a good start murica.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would be curious to hear what was presented to the grand jury. I've been told from people with experience with grand juries that if the prosecutor wants to get an indictment he or she can get them to do it. 

That being said I would expect a prosecutor to try to get an indictment when he doesn't believe the defendant committed a crime. 

Everything that I've come across from different sources doesn't really make it look like the cop was in the legal wrong here. When it comes to eyewitnesses and forensic science I'm siding with forensic science every single time. I feel like with the amount of media attention this case is getting and the fact that the grand jury and the prosecution KNEW THERE WOULD RIOTS IF THEY DIDN'T CHARGE that they wouldn't make a decision contrary to what all of the evidence was. The fact that everyone involved knew what would happen if they decided not to charge the officer makes me think that the evidence probably didn't support an indictment. And if that's the case then good job to the prosecution and grand jury for making the unpopular and just decision. 

Put yourself in the shoes of someone on the grand jury. I believe that they live near Ferguson (though I guess they could be wrong) and they all knew that if they didn't indict the officer there would chaos and riots. And they didn't indict the police officer. I feel like most people would have charged him with the crime if the evidence supported an indictment and you knew that if you let him off there would be rioting. 


Oh wait am I supposed to be making a post talking about racist the US is or that I'm ashamed to be an American or that I'm embarrassed by this miscarriage of justice?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

It wasn't a murder therefor there wasn't an indictment. You can't have it the other way around. People talk about "wanting justice" but no one knows how justice works. People convicted him of murder without any evidence and therefore thought the only justifiable outcome was an indictment.










The jury was selected and agreed upon by both attorneys and this jury found that there was no proof of a murder therefor there could not be an indictment. That is the truth and the facts were laid out before them and that is how it actually works.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Justice was served.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I wasn't there and I don't have all the info, so I'm not gonna get emotionally invested in this. I find it to be a waste of time to do so if you're not family of the deceased or law enforcement trying to solve the case. Anyone else is just instigating more shit and making things worse; black, white, media or not.
> 
> Never understood why rioters destroy their own neighborhoods either. Those folks look like a bunch of children throwing a temper tantrum because they didn't their way.


Because this is happening to us! The disenfranchised, the colored, the poor. I was born and raised in NYC, and shyt like this has been happening since I could remember. I know so many people in my own neighborhood, killed by cops. choked to death, sodomized, shot -- and still the same result, Cops go off free and a man is dead. When will I be next?! 

most of the shyt i witnessed was never broadcasted to the extent that this Michael Brown or Rodney King case was. I do think shyt is gonna popp off tho. 

They protesting in NYC Times Square without a permit, they setting shyt on fire ... why would they hurt their community, because this shyt is aggravating, and scary, and it's getting old. Can't kill cops, so u just hurt anything in sight. 


I want one person on this forum to tell me that u never lashed out. Well there's only so much u can take ... emotions are running high.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *The Grand Jury listened to the evidence and came to that conclusion... not a single fuck I can do about it. *


This. Great call from the grand jury. It was a unanimous decision. Keep that in mind.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Watching CNN right now, fearing for Don Lemon's life.

Ah, maybe a good pizza will ease my fear.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> I don't know all the info, so I'm not going to sit there and make half-assed statements based on what social media or CNN tells me. If the Grand Jury decided the evidence presented was enough so be it.


Exactly. They looked at the evidence and came to their conclusion. Violence isn't going to help anyone at all, shit like this boggles my mind sometimes.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking for a excuse to loot and destroy. This mindless chaos has nothing to do with the case, or the law.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Watching CNN right now, fearing for Don Lemon's life.
> 
> Ah, maybe a good pizza will ease my fear.


Pass a slice over here, please?

And some soda if you got some :kobe3


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a shame that in 2014 our country is getting overrun by rowdy ******. Just sayin


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Medicaid said:


> Because this is happening to us! The disenfranchised, the colored, the poor. I was born and raised in NYC, and shyt like this has been happening since I could remember. I know so many people in my own neighborhood, killed by cops. choked to death, sodomized, shot -- and still the same result, Cops go off free and a man is dead. When will I be next?!
> 
> most of the shyt i witnessed was never broadcasted to the extent that this Michael Brown or Rodney King case was. I do think shyt is gonna popp off tho.
> 
> ...


They don't fucking get it bro, this shit is a joke to them


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> Pass a slice over here, please?
> 
> And some soda if you got some :kobe3


I got the popcorn ready. Got some chocolate too. The fire in the hearth is all warm and toasty.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> Because this is happening to us! The disenfranchised, the colored, the poor. I was born and raised in NYC, and shyt like this has been happening since I could remember. I know so many people in my own neighborhood, killed by cops. choked to death, sodomized, shot -- and still the same result, Cops go off free and a man is dead. When will I be next?!
> 
> most of the shyt i witnessed was never broadcasted to the extent that this Michael Brown or Rodney King case was. I do think shyt is gonna popp off tho.
> 
> ...


It's sad when you really think about it. I don't believe that we are still being "held down" by someone, but rather we are holding ourselves back nowadays. In my opinion, the best thing to do is not to do what's best for a "community", just worry about yourself and do for you and yours. 

It seems that the only way to be a reasonable person these days is to not give a fuck about worldly events and controversies and watch your own ass. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> It's a shame that in 2014 our country is getting overrun by rowdy ******. Just sayin


Fuck you pussy


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I feel bad for the family. Fuck everyone else bitching and crying. Things are improving, we don't live in a perfect world. There is still racism, but twats that bitch about it, acting like it's the 1800s are annoying af. Srs, write a letter to the family and wish them your condolences if you really feel bad. Most of the ppl don't give a damn about the kid or his family, they just want to make noise and bitch about how unjust society is. If you don't like it, go the fuck somewhere else. Research how things were in the past and appreciate that the world is a better place than it was then. 20 years it'll be even better too. Things don't change overnight.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Fuck you pussy


How do you have time to insult me? Shouldn't you be breaking into a WalMart or something?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> It's sad when you really think about it. I don't believe that we are still being "held down" by someone, but rather we are holding ourselves back nowadays. In my opinion, the best thing to do is not to do what's best for a "community", just worry about yourself and do for you and yours.
> 
> It seems that the *only way to be a reasonable person these days is to not give a fuck about worldly events and controversies and watch your own ass.* That's what I'm doing.


Honestly 100% my life policy. I don't give a fuck about others anymore. Call me a narcissist or whatever term people use for it. Always look out for #1.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> I got the popcorn ready. Got some chocolate too. The fire in the hearth is all warm and toasty.


Yet I'm sitting here with some nasty ass Blueberry Cheesecake and nothing to drink










SOMEONE HELP FEED ME, DAMMIT! :cry


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> How do you have time to insult me? Shouldn't you be breaking into a WalMart or something?


Why would I do that


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ooh, I found some Graham Crackers. AND MARSHMELLOWS!


Off to eat some Smores as I watch crazy people burn down a Little Caesar's.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Why would I do that


Isn't that how people try to right perceived injustices these days? By committing more crimes? They've sure been doing a hell of a job these last months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> It's a shame that in 2014 our country is getting overrun by rowdy ******. Just sayin


What the fuck?

Black folks are rioting right now because they just told America once again that the value of a black boy's life means shit in America. I don't give a fuck about evidence. Ol boy was shot in the fucking head and ya'll going to sit here and act like Wilson wasn't responsible in any way for the murder when these cops are trained to know where to aim. He should have been charged for manslaughter at the least. 

This shit is exhausting man. Black people are tired of going through this shit. But most white people don't get it because all of black problems are simply that. Black problems. They are not America's problems so they don't care. That's the main issue right there.

Then you sit here and say some dumb shit about getting overrun by rowdy ****** when we've been hung, had our houses burned down, families murdered, dicks cut off and put in our mouths while those KKK boys/white people walked free every time for the last 200 years. Get the fuck outta here with that nonsense. PEOPLE ARE TIRED OF IT. 

You know something. I've seen your comments. Fuck your racist ass. Take a vacation. ut


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Townes van zandt, leave this thread


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Black folks are rioting right now because they just told America once again that the value of a black boy's life means shit in America. I don't give a fuck about evidence. Ol boy was shot in the fucking head and ya'll going to sit here and act like Wilson wasn't responsible in any way for the murder when these cops are trained to know where to aim. He should have been charged for manslaughter at the least.
> 
> ...


Yeah they didn't say that, he was a fucking black criminal he charged a police officer MORON. These blacks are more racist than the kkk


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Honestly, you guys act like white people are the devil. This is not the 1800's anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace, Townes. :duck

brb eating popcorn while watching the madness ensue on CNN


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's also exhausting when the facts mean jack shit because a black guy was killed by a white guy so this means racism and bad things about white people. Facts aren't necessary in that situation, black people being exhausted by ****** obviously being evil and not giving a shit about black people counts for more.

Well over a trillion dollars has been spent, mostly on black people, this money coming mostly from white people, for 40 years to try to alleviate poverty and lack of opportunity in poor, mostly "minority" communities. Of course white people bear all responsibility that that money mostly failed to achieve its goal. They just don't care and think it's black people's problem while they hand over large amounts of money every year to the government to be spent on trying to raise blacks up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hennessey said:


> Honestly, you guys act like white people are the devil. This is not the 1800's anymore.


It's not that. It's time for these cops to take responsibility for their actions instead of hiding behind a badge.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Your community is hurt because you lost a child.
So you protest by destroying your community 

logic ...not even once


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> Honestly, you guys act like white people are the devil. This is not the 1800's anymore.


Exactly. One day we'll wake up and see how these black's are more racist than any of us imagine


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Black people are just as racist as white people, who are just as racist as Latinos, who are just as racist as Asians and so forth. It ain't 1965 anymore, the "white man" isn't holding anybody back now because their scared shitless of being called the worst thing imaginable: a racist. 

There is no "victim race". There are fucked up people from each ethnic group and good people from each as well. Why do people always need to be patted on the back and told their a "good person"? It's ridiculous. The world is not black and white (no pun intended), it never was that simple. It always has been and always will be shades of gray. There aren't "good" people or "bad" people, just PEOPLE who do things.

And holy shit is the media treating this like the Super Bowl. Must've been camping out in Ferguson waiting things to pop off like MetLife Stadium was waiting for kickoff 9 months ago.


HEY, LEAVE DON LEMON ALONE YOU BASTARDS!!!!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Son of a bitch! I knew he was behind the riots tonight! #CheapHeat










- Vic


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The honest truth is Michael Brown screwed Michael Brown.

He did everything wrong that day, every decision, every move, was wrong and it resulted in his own death. It's sad that a young man died, but in the exact same situation as that cop most people would do the same thing. Michael Brown robbed a liquor store, refused to listen to an officer who asked him to walk on the sidewalk and not the middle of the street, when the officer realized he matched the description of the robbery suspect attempted to talk to him again and tried getting out of his cruiser when he was pushed back in, a struggle ensued over the gun which went off, Michael ran the officer told him to freeze at which point he charged at the cop again, got shot, kept charging and was shot again until he stopped.

This isn't Trayvon Martin, that was racial and the wrong verdict was reached, Zimmerman killed Trayvon because he was african-american, that kid did nothing wrong that day. Michael Brown died because he chose to disobey the law and attempt to assault a police officer.

The grand jury got it right. The "protests" that are happening right now, burning cars, looting stores and rioting isn't going to make things better, in fact they will get worse. 

There have been cases like this before and unfortunately there will be more. Six months, a year from now we'll be discussing this again.

Ask yourself this before calling that cop a murderer. Would you do exactly what Michael Brown did that day? Every decision, every move.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> Honestly, you guys act like white people are the devil. This is not the 1800's anymore.


This 100%. Black folk today talking about stuff that happened hundred's of years ago is frustrating to read. Just look at Twitter right now. Every post = down with white people. but that's not racist or anything...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's not that. It's time for these cops to take responsibility for their actions instead of hiding behind a badge.


Hiding? That's not what the court said.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> It's also exhausting when the facts mean jack shit because a black guy was killed by a white guy so this means racism and bad things about white people. Facts aren't necessary in that situation, black people being exhausted counts for more.


Uh, yeah. He wasn't going to shoot a white guy in the fucking head. Let's be real here. COPS ARE TRAINED TO KNOW WHERE TO AIM.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Because this is happening to us! The disenfranchised, the colored, the poor. *I was born and raised in NYC, and shyt like this has been happening since I could remember. I know so many people in my own neighborhood, killed by cops. choked to death, sodomized, shot -- and still the same result, Cops go off free and a man is dead.* When will I be next?!


This is the biggest crock of shit yet posted on this thread!

I, too, was born and raised in NYC, i.e. East New York Brooklyn when it was a low income, blue collar immigrant neighborhood.

I was also a police officer in NYC and I can say without the slightest hesitation that neither I, nor any of my colleagues, ever "choked to death," "sodomized," or brutalized anyone. 

Even in the 1970s and 1980s when I was on the job the department was under tight scrutiny and the alleged widespread, wanton behavior that you have invented in your head did not exist. 

There are bad apples in every barrel and I have no doubt that there are examples of officers whose conduct did not live up to departmental standards. However, these people are the exception, *NOT* the rule as you would have us believe.

Perhaps, black Americans should take some responsibility for their own actions and stop blaming whites, the police, and everyone else for their problems.

- Mike


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Hiding? That's not what the court said.


I'm not going by what the court said. I'm saying in general. And historically the law has always favored cops over civilians.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

All this is more blacks demanding hand outs and wanting respect even for criminals, so pathetic.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

You have a split second to react. It's fight or flight. Would like to see you hold a steady aim and worry about going for a leg or shoulder shot which wouldn't not have stopped a large raging guy trying to get you.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's not that. It's time for these cops to take responsibility for their actions instead of hiding behind a badge.


What it actually is is demands that white people take responsibility for shit they didn't do because "racism," "unconscious racism," "white privilege," or whatever nonsense that smears whites in a way that should be unacceptable to target any "race" with. 

I was raised at home and taught in school to believe that skin color doesn't matter, I don't appreciate being lumped in with racist whites or told that I have to believe this this and that or I must be one of them myself even if unconsciously any more than a black person appreciates being lumped in with "thugs."



> Uh, yeah. He wasn't going to shoot a white guy in the fucking head. Let's be real here. COPS ARE TRAINED TO KNOW WHERE TO AIM.


Yeah, let's be real here.

Cops are trained to shoot to kill.

That's what he did. 

They are not trained to shoot to wound.

Stop acting like the way you think things should be were already the standard, because they aren't. Wilson should have shot to wound if he was going to shoot is an opinion, not a policy or a training regimen for police. But I would bet your real opinion is that he was in the wrong by shooting at all, so what's with the focus on the fact that he shot to kill?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> What it actually is is demands that white people take responsibility for shit they didn't do because "racism," "unconscious racism," "white privilege," or whatever nonsense that smears whites in a way that should be unacceptable to target any "race" with.
> 
> I was raised at home and taught in school to believe that skin color doesn't matter, I don't appreciate being lumped in with racist whites or told that I have to believe this this and that or I must be one of them myself even if unconsciously any more than a black person appreciates being lumped in with "thugs."


A FUCKING POLICE OFFICER SHOT OL BOY IN THE FUCKING HEAD. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT RIGHT NOW. The fuck outta here.

Yes, they should have charged him with manslaughter at the least.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so wait a minute...murder is ok, as long as you have a badge? fucking terrible system we have in place right now.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The jews did this!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> A FUCKING POLICE OFFICER SHOT OL BOY IN THE FUCKING HEAD. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT RIGHT NOW. The fuck outta here.
> 
> Yes, they should have charged him with manslaughter at the least.


And the only reason you're so whipped up about are the respective skin colors of the victim and the shooter. That's all you need to know, that fills in the rest of the facts for you.

Yeah, he shot a guy in the head who had already assaulted him and tried to grab his gun, and was coming back towards him. Good shoot. 

What I'm talking about is your racist shit statement about white people not caring about black people by thinking black problems are black problems, and believing that black lives don't mean anything because they refuse to lynch any white guy who shoots a black guy. Because collective white racial responsibility means sacrifices must be made regardless of the facts. 

A white guy in Florida just got convicted for murder for killing a black kid over an argument about too loud music coming from the black kid's car. The facts supported him being entirely unjustified in shooting this poor black kid. The facts don't support Darren Wilson being a murderer or a criminal. Any time you don't get what you want it's racism this racism that white people white people. Any time the justice system does exactly what it did with Wilson, go through the process, and gives a different result, fucking crickets.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> Yeah, let's be real here.
> 
> Cops are trained to shoot to kill.
> 
> ...


http://www.ryot.org/video-of-michael-brown-shooting-officer-darren-wilson/789921

Yup. But us blacks don't know anything. We are just blind eyed and blame everything on race. 

Keep em coming ya'll. Got popcorn all night.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just enjoying my Smores.




GET YOUR DAMN HANDS OFF OF ANDERSON COOPER!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> shit statement about white people not caring about black people by thinking black problems are black problems, and believing that black lives don't mean anything because they refuse to lynch any white guy who shoots a black guy. The fuck outta here indeed.


How many fucking times have a white man killed a black man/woman and got away with it over the last 200 years?

Likewise how many times have a black man/woman got outrageous sentences for criminal acts against a white man/woman?

Yeah ok. Let's act like racism doesn't exist and we smelling roses and shitting gold & apple pies.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Headliner said:


> A FUCKING POLICE OFFICER SHOT OL BOY IN THE FUCKING HEAD. WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT RIGHT NOW. The fuck outta here.
> 
> Yes, they should have charged him with manslaughter at the least.


Manslaughter for shooting a pos criminal running towards you? You are a fucking MORON. And probably black since you're not thinking rationally on this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TNPunk said:


> Manslaughter for shooting a pos criminal running towards you? You are a fucking MORON. *And probably black since you're not thinking rationally on this*


Headliner already mentioned he's black in an earlier post on this page. Good job on being an idiotic fuck by correlating rational thinking with race, though. :jordan5


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Nothing is worse than people who completely trust the system and the stigma that all men are equal bullshit that America spews out there is so much bullshit to that story and none of you live HERE in the middle of this shit so don't tell me some bullshit that you heard from Fox News and pass it off as fact... Also none of you can judge because you will NEVER understand


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How many fucking times have a white man killed a black man/woman and got away with it over the last 200 years?
> 
> Likewise how many times have a black man/woman got outrageous sentences for criminal acts against a white man/woman?
> 
> Yeah ok. Let's act like racism doesn't exist and we smelling roses and shitting gold & apple pies.


Why do things that happened in the 1810's have anything to do with this though?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's the prosecutors fault for not having the evidence required for this to go to trial. The defense doesn't even get to testify in a grand jury trial and they STILL didn't have enough evidence as far as the grand jury was concerned. *


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> How many fucking times have a white man killed a black man/woman and got away with it over the last 200 years?
> 
> Likewise how many times have a black man/woman got outrageous sentences for criminal acts against a white man/woman?
> 
> Yeah ok. Let's act like racism doesn't exist and we smelling roses and shitting gold & apple pies.


Yeah I must think racism doesn't exist because I don't support trying to toss Darren Wilson in jail when the facts don't support doing that. If the skin colors were reversed and absolutely nothing else changed, no one gives a shit. Black cop kills white guy who punched him, grabbed for his gun, and started coming back at him after running. White guy deserved it, I guarantee vast majority of both white and black people would say. 

Blacks have been fucked over in the justice system for 400 years in North America, and a lot of them still are. I think it's wrong as hell and needs to change but it has *jack shit* to do with Wilson shooting Brown. Brown didn't get unjustly sentenced to fifteen years for a little bag of coke. He was shot and died for assaulting a police officer. Not because racism. He wasn't walking down the street, suddenly jumped and thrown up against a wall by a cop, and shot because he resisted 3 other cops running in to subdue him in the too physical way I see cops doing to black people on videos way too often.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> Nothing is worse than people who completely trust the system and the stigma that all men are equal bullshit that America spews out there is so much bullshit to that story and none of you live HERE in the middle of this shit so don't tell me some bullshit that you heard from Fox News and pass it off as fact... Also none of you can judge because you will NEVER understand


*But you're free to judge? How does that work? None of us were in the grand jury and heard the evidence the grand jury heard. The posters here are free to speculate just as much as you are.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> The honest truth is Michael Brown screwed Michael Brown.
> 
> *He did everything wrong that day, every decision, every move, was wrong and it resulted in his own death. It's sad that a young man died, but in the exact same situation as that cop most people would do the same thing. Michael Brown robbed a liquor store, refused to listen to an officer who asked him to walk on the sidewalk and not the middle of the street, when the officer realized he matched the description of the robbery suspect attempted to talk to him again and tried getting out of his cruiser when he was pushed back in, a struggle ensued over the gun which went off, Michael ran the officer told him to freeze at which point he charged at the cop again, got shot, kept charging and was shot again until he stopped.*
> 
> ...


You'd think he was walking down the street skipping with smile on his face the way some people make it seem. It's sad all this happened but the dude did almost everything wrong that day. It's turned into a white vs black thing and everyone seems to ignore what Brown did that day.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love how some are taking any side on this despite no one here knowing the evidence. According to those that did, there wasn't enough for an indictment. They had better and far less biased access than us here and the intentionally flammible media idiots we watch to get the information.

All that I do know for sure, the rioters have outed themselves as the trash they are. "Fuck these dirty cops and this dirty system! Let's burn this random business to show them!" Fucking worthless twats.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Allur said:


> Why do things that happened in the 1810's have anything to do with this though?


Because this explains the riot behavior. 

Oh btw it's ok for white people to riot when they win the Super Bowl but us uneducated monkey ****** can't riot when we don't feel shit is right.

(Me personally I'm not into rioting. I'm all for peace, but I can understand the psychology behind it.)


deepelemblues said:


> Yeah I must think racism doesn't exist because I don't support trying to toss Darren Wilson in jail when the facts don't support doing that. If the skin colors were reversed and absolutely nothing else changed, no one gives a shit. Black cop kills white guy who punched him, grabbed for his gun, and started coming back at him after running. White guy deserved it, I guarantee vast majority of both white and black people would say.


You'd get a bunch of racist ass white men calling us ****** and how we shouldn't be members of the police force. It works both ways. You'd still have some black people upset because they are tired of police brutality. 



> Blacks have been fucked over in the justice system for 400 years in North America, and a lot of them still are. I think it's wrong as hell and needs to change but it has *jack shit* to do with Wilson shooting Brown. Brown didn't get unjustly sentenced to fifteen years for a little bag of coke. He was shot and died for assaulting a police officer. Not because racism. He wasn't walking down the street, suddenly jumped and thrown up against a wall by a cop, and shot because he resisted 3 other cops running in to subdue him in the too physical way I see cops doing to black people on videos way too often.


http://www.ryot.org/video-of-michael-brown-shooting-officer-darren-wilson/789921

Since we acted like that wasn't there last time.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

DarkStark said:


> *But you're free to judge? How does that work? None of us were in the grand jury and heard the evidence the grand jury heard. The posters here are free to speculate just as much as you are.*


You're right it was more directed to the more ignorant fucks in this thread


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

"I'm so white that during the riots I went out and bought a television" 

Thank you goodnight


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

If there is one thing that pisses me off, it's these damn rioter who came to this ''peaceful'' protest for the sole purpose of using the verdict as their excuse to act out on their criminal intentions. Those selected few are making the legit protesters and supporters of Michael Brown and his family look bad and are reinforcing a stereotype toward blacks, which in itself is enough to put racial issues back another 50 years. 

If this country was a dictatorship and I was the leader, people like those rioters who do criminal acts just for the sake of doing it, will be shot on damn site. Those acts of looting and arson doesn't do a damn thing to ease the tension nor do they solve anything. Peaceful and Organize protest have made more changes to this country then burning a car and looting a Walmart has ever done.




Batko10 said:


> Perhaps, black Americans should take some responsibility for their own actions and stop blaming whites, the police, and everyone else for their problems.
> 
> - Mike


Blame the unfair and unequal system of the society we live in for that way of thinking. When the majority constantly treat a particular minority group of people like second class citizens, hatred and resentment toward the majority is going to build up. When that group is constantly discriminated against based on the sole fact of skin color or because of the stereotype perpetuated by society which is due to the social inequality of our system, then hatred is going to form. Resentment toward the majority is always going to exist until society itself change, and start treating everyone like equals. And when I say equal, I don't mean the equal that is simply scribbled down on a piece of paper and passed as law. No, I'm talking about equal in a practical sense.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> http://www.ryot.org/video-of-michael-brown-shooting-officer-darren-wilson/789921
> 
> Yup. But us blacks don't know anything. We are just blind eyed and blame everything on race.
> 
> Keep em coming ya'll. Got popcorn all night.


The testimony that Brown was running away when at least some of the shots hit, that Wilson was shooting as he chased him, and that his hands were up has been totally discredited by the physical evidence and the testimony of other witnesses, _and_ subsequent testimony of some of the eyewitnesses who made those claims. The prosecutor went over this at length during his statement announcing the decision of the grand jury. Brown had zero wounds from behind. 

I never said blacks don't know anything. Here you are, linking to something from three months ago, a video that doesn't show anything, and an eyewitness recounting things that did not happen. I'm saying _you_ don't know anything, and it's obvious that that is true. 

You are an individual black person who is believing in discredited facts because you want to, and of course you just have to imply some kind of racism is at work here in what I'm saying. Give up that shit. I'd punch Hitler in the throat and stuff one of those fire hoses up Bull Connor's ass and turn it on full blast, if they were still alive. And you know what, it's bullshit that I feel like I have to say that, the same way it's bullshit when you feel like you have to make some special effort to disassociate yourself from the sins of other black people.



> http://www.ryot.org/video-of-michael...-wilson/789921
> 
> Since we acted like that wasn't there last time.


Link is literally worthless, a video showing nothing and a discredited eyewitness account, keep posting it please.



> You'd get a bunch of racist ass white men calling us ****** and how we shouldn't be members of the police force. It works both ways. You'd still have some black people upset because they are tired of police brutality.


Undoubtedly. And guess what? Those racist ass white pieces of shit wouldn't get their opinions rationalized and defended and given wide media exposure and if those racist ass whites got violent you wouldn't have people lining up left and right to rationalize that either. If anyone who matters did pay them any attention, it would be to either laugh at them or condemn them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This fucking country... :no:


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

It's a shame the city is being burned to the ground


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit. 

Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong. By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything. 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD. 

COMMON SENSE BUT HEY LET's LISTEN TO THESE COVER UP PROSECUTORS WHO CAN FLIP STORIES AND MAKE THE PUBLIC SIP THEIR TEA.

Not buying it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why are they burning down buildings!?!! There will be no jobs in this area anymore. Anyone there will leave now after this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I fail to see what burning shit to the ground accomplishes. Congrats, you just burned your fucking job. There are better ways to go about this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the transcript of the grand jury proceedings, if you want to go through 4799 pages.

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2014/11/24/ferguson-assets/grand-jury-testimony.pdf



> Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit.


The next time you characterize anything I've said honestly will be the first.



> Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong.


He didn't.



> By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything.


This is not a medical opinion and is also hilariously wrong. 



> 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD.


That's a mighty fine crystal ball you have there, to be in Wilson's head at the time of the shooting. 

6 times, 2 times, 20 times. Does it matter? No. He stopped firing when Brown stopped coming at him. He didn't shoot him after he'd stopped. Stopped because he'd been shot enough times to make him stop. 

Would it have been better if he'd been shot in both ankles, after he'd assaulted the cop and tried to take his gun and was coming back for more? Or, more accurately, what would a reasonable person think Brown was coming back for, considering what had just happened seconds before?



> COMMON SENSE BUT HEY LET's LISTEN TO THESE COVER UP PROSECUTORS WHO CAN FLIP STORIES AND MAKE THE PUBLIC SIP THEIR TEA.
> 
> Not buying it.


You know what, no one cares if you buy it or not. No one cares if I buy Wilson's story either. The only people whose opinion mattered were the 12 people on the grand jury. They didn't buy your link.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lalalalala no racism lalalalala


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/2nbslo/no_indictment_in_ferguson_case/cmc7h9e

hey guys lots of streams to watch instead of the main stream news. can see up close whats going on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> It's a shame the city is being burned to the ground


*Yeah it is. It's not going to help matters and probably only make them worse.

The laws that allow cops to simply kill people should, perhaps, be looked at. The grand jury heard the evidence and said there's simply not enough evidence for this to go to trial which, to me means, perhaps the law needs to be changed. 

I'm not saying the cop was right or wrong but he took a mans life. Perhaps it was justified, I don't know, perhaps it wasn't... again I don't know but there wasn't enough evidence for it to go to trial. And that's from the physical evidence and the eye witness evidence which came from black and white witnesses. 

I think if people have a problem then attack the law/laws you have a problem with... don't burn down your goddamn city. *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit.
> 
> Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong. By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything. 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD.
> 
> ...


You aren't even sounding rational anymore... in fact, you are getting quite insulting towards anyone that isn't jumping in with both feet at this point and it's only hurting your argument. It could be a cover up or it could not be. But I'm not going to let the inflammatory press be the sole decider on how I react to this situation. In fact, since I wasn't there and don't know the real facts like everyone here... I"m simply going to shrug and not say one way or the other that the cop was guilty or not. 

Instead of getting full of righteous fury over that decision, maybe you should be directing it at the pieces of trash burning a city down in their petulant temper tantrum.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Remember that movie V for Vendetta? Yep, that'll be us in a couple of decades. I gotta find some other country to die peacefully in. But, I'm too lazy to learn another language 


The whole situation reminds me of this song........


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit.
> 
> Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong. By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything. 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD.
> 
> ...


Too much common sense, my fucking eyes are open


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit.
> 
> Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong. By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything. 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD.
> 
> ...


*The prosecutor was on the side of the black man that was shot though. Most of the eye witnesses to the actual incident were black and testified before the grand jury. I don't get where you're coming from on this one. *


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm sure there is someone better to martyr

why do we always have to martyr thieves, murderers and people who think they are a prophet from god 

I'm sure there is a normal guy out there who got screwed for no reason

He didn't rob shit, hurt anyone ect ect 

Can't we burn down shit for him instead?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

All cops should wear cameras for now on. this is ridiculous. tiny cameras can be pined on them anywhere nowadays the technology exist now and is cheap. there would be instant proof for most cases and shit like this would not happen.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

It's so rage inducing though, as a black man who has been discriminated and racially profiled by police in the north county area(which is where this is taking place and where I live) by police cannot just believe the bullshit that the white majority jury and a prosecutor who has history of siding with fucking police.....fuck man


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I bet almost no one who was looting and burning shit even cares about Brown. Just an excuse to riot.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

FreakyZo said:


> It's a shame the city is being burned to the ground


It truly is. But thats their damn property taxes that will be increasing in the upcoming months. :HHH2

As long as those fuckers don't bring their retarded asses down to Florida and burn down Disney World or set Miami on fire, then I couldn't care less how many of their OWN shopping stores they burn down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> You aren't even sounding rational anymore... in fact, you are getting quite insulting towards anyone that isn't jumping in with both feet at this point and it's only hurting your argument. It could be a cover up or it could not be. But I'm not going to let the inflammatory press be the sole decider on how I react to this situation. In fact, since I wasn't there and don't know the real facts like everyone here... I"m simply going to shrug and not say one way or the other that the cop was guilty or not.
> 
> Instead of getting full of righteous fury over that decision, maybe you should be directing it at the pieces of trash burning a city down in their petulant temper tantrum.


I don't give a fuck about other people. I'm tired of people trying to defend this shit when there's nothing to defend. If Wilson really wanted to immobilize Mike Brown then he should have shot him repeatedly in the lower body. Like the legs for example where his big ass would have been done for. But no let's aim at the head. 


Oh, and is the prosecutor the prosecutor? Or Wilson's defensive attorney? 
https://twitter.com/ZekeJMiller/status/537102712710897664/photo/1

But ya'll keep sipping on that tea. :kermit


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KoЯn;42268994 said:


> I bet almost no one who was looting and burning shit even cares about Brown. Just an excuse to riot.


Pretty much.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

As a mixed race guy I'm glad I live in the UK. Pretty sure if I lived in the US I'd have been shot years ago for some of the shit I've pulled here. If Michael Brown was a criminal I'm a James Bond villain, lol.

Also, I'm laughing at all these white people who think Brown would've still died if he was white. Ok, maybe there's a chance, but I'm 90% sure the cop would've been more hesitant to shoot. Problem is the stereotypes and shit you have, white people are actually scared of blacks in the US, particularly cops. And as a result, this stuff ends up happening. Maybe Brown was assaulting the cop, maybe not, cop clearly didn't give it much thought though, just blew the kid away instantly. Thats why black people get upset, because they know white people automatically see them as criminals/violent, make judgements etc, thats where the real racism of the 21st century lies.

Just look at this thread for evidence of modern racism in America. White people don't want to say shit in real life so they do it online.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> It's so rage inducing though, as a black man who has been discriminated and racially profiled by police in the north county area(which is where this is taking place and where I live) by police cannot just believe the bullshit that the white majority jury and a prosecutor who has history of siding with fucking police.....fuck man


*Yeah, like I said if there is fault to be had here it's gotta go on the DA who didn't bring enough evidence to the table. Perhaps, though, the evidence was simply not there. And if that's the case then it's no ones fault. All the grand jury can do is go by the testimony from the physical evidence and the eye witnesses. They *the grand jury* even gets to ask the witnesses anything they want. What are they supposed to do if the evidence is simply not there? With a Grand Jury you don't even need them to be unanimous. You just need a simple majority.

Like I said earlier, perhaps the laws regarding deadly force used by a police officer needs to be tighter. Or maybe it doesn't. 


K, cops aren't trained to shoot the legs. They are trained to shoot to kill.


The DA *prosecutor* is the one that brings his case to the Grand Jury... not Williams defense attorney. *


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> I don't give a fuck about other people. I'm tired of people trying to defend this shit when there's nothing to defend. If Wilson really wanted to immobilize Mike Brown then he should have shot him repeatedly in the lower body. Like the legs for example where he would have been done for. But no let's aim at the head.


This is about the dumbest argument ever made. Keep sipping that tea yourself.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

(OK, I haven't been to school in a while, but I am returning sooon lol. so I hope this esssya isn't too disjointed ...) 


Batko10 said:


> This is the biggest crock of shit yet posted on this thread!
> 
> 
> I, too, was born and raised in NYC, i.e. East New York Brooklyn when it was a low income, blue collar immigrant neighborhood.
> ...


Before I get started, let me repost what I said ...


Medicaid said:


> Because this is happening to us! The disenfranchised, the colored, the poor. I was born and raised in NYC, and shyt like this has been happening since I could remember.


I wasn't singling out race like most people are. I'm mixed so I have the tendency to understand that all cultures and ethnic groups have their disadvantages. However, when I was study to get my BA, I learned that a lot of disenfranchised people suffer because they are from low income backgrounds; still, it is clearly pointed out in many sociology text, that poor Black people have it worse. But I'm not singling out race just wanted to point that out. 

And this may seem off topic, but nobody has it worst than a gay, black, drug addicted person. Seems random to post in this thread, but I'm just saying how bigotry, phobias, and prejudices of society, particularly American society make it harder for some people. 

But back to topic, I understand where you are coming from, my father works for the City, he caries a gun, and he protects and serves, but he is not a NYPD officer, he's something else. I know the training he goes through and everything he has done to maintain his safety and security at his job, and I often think, what if he questionably shot a perpetrator? What would people think. But then I also think, are NYPD officers going through the same rigourous training my dad went through because some of these incidents are just too much. I am much younger than you Bat, but off the top of my head, I can remember (and I urge everyone to look these up just to get some background) ...

Anthony Baez
Abner Louima
Sean Bell 
Amadou Diallo
Akai Gurley
Ramarley Graham

And that's just what I remember off the top of my head of what happened in NYC. Only in the Louima case did the the cops do time, and he the cop pleaded guilty. These are just the huge stories which make the news and are some of the most egregious and deplorable examples of cops going to far. But there are other examples not making the news of aggression and brutality by cops on a continual bases. My thing is are these authority figures equipped mentally, spiritually, and emotionally to do the job? What's going on with the training. 


Back to my father, I know he is a loving, caring, spiritual person at heart with a lot of maturity, and it seems like you felt that you and your colleagues were the same. It sounds like you were respectable cops. You, like my father, did your job professionally and without prejudices and tried your best not to hurt anyone. I thank you for your service and helping make NYC a safer city all around. But I don't think incidences involving misuse of authority are uncommon. I think it's more of a 50 percent bad cop, 50 percent good cop. 


I believe some authority figures just aren't equipped for the job, and there really should be a zero tolerance on substance abuse (including alcohol) and that these employees should be mandated to therapy, Foreal, foreal. I mean you can say whatever you want about the way Michael Brown or Rodney King reacted, or about the way the victims reacted in the cases I mentioned above; but they are human, and fear will drive people to react irrationally. But what about these copos, their professionals and trained, why are they going off like a 6 year old playing GTA V? 


Finally: 

Some of it seems like an abuse of power to me. For instance, I believe you can serve seven years for assaulting an MTA employee. When I was younger, I was on psych meds, and I had a few too many drinks, so I'm heading home tipsy, and I was too out to realize I bypassed the bus fare. Next thing I know, the bus driver is threatening to break my neck and yelling in my face. Shyt like this happens all the time. These MTA employeees know they are protected by the law, and they can harm you, but you can't harm them. What I'm saying is that there is an abuse of power on all levels. 

Tell me why the cop in the Sean Bell case was allow to drink on the job, WHILE ON DUTY? 

Tell me why there was an investigation in a Bonx precint about rampant alcohol use during working hours?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> This is about the dumbest argument ever made. Keep sipping that tea yourself.


Get off my dick plz. It's only for women.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Some of the replies in this thread, tho. There was no reason for Wilson to shoot him in his head. None. Aim at his fucking legs where he at least has a chance to survive. Don't kill him off with a shot to the head when he was no damn weapon. That's the damn problem now. Too many people quick to write off people getting killed for no fucking reason cause they were "thugs". Yet another cop will walk because he has a badge while the media crucifies the dead.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn. They burnt down a Little Ceasers. Da fuq wrong with people?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Watching these streams with sad music playing the background.........

The world's fucked up and always has been.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Créole Heat said:


> Some of the replies in this thread, tho. There was no reason for Wilson to shoot him in his head. None. Aim at his fucking legs where he at least has a chance to survive. Don't kill him off with a shot to the head when he was no damn weapon. That's the damn problem now. Too many people quick to write off people getting killed for no fucking reason cause they were "thugs". Yet another cop will walk because he has a badge while the media crucifies the dead.


I notice that they always try to label the unarmed (black) teen as a thug but justify the use of deadly force from the nice people with guns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Créole Heat said:


> Some of the replies in this thread, tho. There was no reason for Wilson to shoot him in his head. None. Aim at his fucking legs where he at least has a chance to survive. Don't kill him off with a shot to the head when he was no damn weapon. That's the damn problem now. Too many people quick to write off people getting killed for no fucking reason cause they were "thugs". Yet another cop will walk because he has a badge while the media crucifies the dead.


*The problem there is cops are allowed to do that by law. The key word there being LAW. They are trained to kill when they shoot, not to maim. Could he have shot him in the legs? Absolutely. Should he have? I don't know, I wasn't there but you'd think he could have easily shot the guys legs to stop him. Again the problem is the cops are LEGALLY allowed to do that. The Grand Jury is helpless to indict someone who acted within the law given to him. That seems to be the biggest problem as far as the law goes. 

Maybe people should put their anger to use and try to get the LAW changed. *


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Get off my dick plz. It's only for women.


Hard to hop on your dick when you hopped on mine first and still haven't gotten off. Do you want a reacharound?

You've really done a bang-up job of argufying here. Congratulations.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I don't give a fuck about other people. I'm tired of people trying to defend this shit when there's nothing to defend. If Wilson really wanted to immobilize Mike Brown then he should have shot him repeatedly in the lower body. Like the legs for example where his big ass would have been done for. But no let's aim at the head.
> 
> 
> Oh, and is the prosecutor the prosecutor? Or Wilson's defensive attorney?
> ...


Yes, being level headed rational people who realise we don't have the facts to make an intelligent estimate of what really happened is just sipping tea... and according to another poster, it's because we're racist as well. And people wonder why calm discussions on this matter can't happen....


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Créole Heat said:


> Some of the replies in this thread, tho. There was no reason for Wilson to shoot him in his head. None. Aim at his fucking legs where he at least has a chance to survive. Don't kill him off with a shot to the head when he was no damn weapon. That's the damn problem now. Too many people quick to write off people getting killed for no fucking reason cause they were "thugs". Yet another cop will walk because he has a badge while the media crucifies the dead.


Cops are not trained to shoot to injure, they are trained to shoot to kill. Any cop will tell you that. It's rare you ever hear a suspect surviving a shoot out with a cop.

The officer believed he was in danger, even if Michael Brown was not armed he tried to disarm the cop, he had every right to defend himself and subdue Michael Brown, if Brown had stopped and surrendered he may still be alive, but he charged at the cop after already being shot multiple times.

Don't look at this as a racial case, you can't pin hundreds of years of racial discrimination on this case, you can only look at the facts of this single event, not what happened last year, or 5 years ago or 20 years ago or 50 years ago. 12 men and woman, including 3 african-americans decided no crime was committed. Twelve of our peers, not twelve police officers, 12 people who live in Missouri, 12 people who understood the significance of this ruling and 12 people who made a decision.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

No type of firearm training teaches you to shoot to wound

you ALWAYS SHOOT TO KILL when it guns are drawn and you always go for torso shots 

This isn't hollywood, you can't just shoot a guy in the leg

Guns are supposed to be absolutely you or me last resort


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

DarkStark said:


> *The problem there is cops are allowed to do that by law. The key word there being LAW. They are trained to kill when they shoot, not to maim. Could he have shot him in the legs? Absolutely. Should he have? I don't know, I wasn't there but you'd think he could have easily shot the guys legs to stop him. Again the problem is the cops are LEGALLY allowed to do that. The Grand Jury is helpless to indict someone who acted within the law given to him. That seems to be the biggest problem as far as the law goes.
> 
> Maybe people should put their anger to use and try to get the LAW changed. *


Sometimes shooting to kill is necessary, so I dunno if the law should necessarily change. What does need to change is the training these cops go through, and the recruitment process. What matters is how they come to the judgement call of 'Ok, time to shoot a bitch'. For all we know he just panicked because he's scared of black people. 

There's also no point in having a gun if you aren't shooting to kill, may as well use tasers or a baton.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KoЯn;42268994 said:


> I bet almost no one who was looting and burning shit even cares about Brown. Just an excuse to riot.


Someone clearly hasn't rioted in 'Murica before.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *The problem there is cops are allowed to do that by law. The key word there being LAW. They are trained to kill when they shoot, not to maim. Could he have shot him in the legs? Absolutely. Should he have? I don't know, I wasn't there but you'd think he could have easily shot the guys legs to stop him. Again the problem is the cops are LEGALLY allowed to do that. The Grand Jury is helpless to indict someone who acted within the law given to him. That seems to be the biggest problem as far as the law goes.
> 
> Maybe people should put their anger to use and try to get the LAW changed. *


LC, that won't happen. If it does, it'll take decades to happen. If they haven't decided to change it after all the people who get killed by police while unarmed or the mentally ill who get killed or seriously injured because of cops then some black teenager who according to media was a "thug" won't change shit. I believe that they should only aim to kill if the suspect is physically attacking them or has a weapon. Someone charging them with no weapon should be first tased and if they don't go down then shoot them. Fuck, what do I know.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Also, I'm laughing at all these white people who think Brown would've still died if he was white.


Laughing at them is sure going to make them more receptive to what you're saying.

A single cop on his own before backup arrived, who had had a suspect punch him and grab for his gun? Yeah, the suspect would be aired out whether his skin was white, black, or aquamarine, 99 times out of a hundred, if the cop manages to get his gun out. Cops don't fuck around with that shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Everything i've heard from gun owners is when you draw your weapon, you have to be prepared to shoot to kill. Shooting to injure is some hollywood stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Green said:


> Sometimes shooting to kill is necessary, so I dunno if the law should necessarily change. What does need to change is the training these cops go through, and the recruitment process.
> 
> There's no point in having a gun if you aren't shooting to kill, may as well use tasers or a baton.


*Yeah perhaps I shouldn't have said "problem" there. But if people want to change something about this type of stuff they have to attack the law that gives these police officers the right to do this. It's not the Grand Jury's fault that the law protected the cop here...and maybe it should have protected him. I wasn't there and I don't know.

I do know that alot of cops have less than lethal options available to them now and perhaps that should be invested in more and more. *


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> Laughing at them is sure going to make them more receptive to what you're saying.
> 
> A single cop on his own before backup arrived, who had had a suspect punch him and grab for his gun? Yeah, the suspect would be aired out whether his skin was white, black, or aquamarine, 99 times out of a hundred, if the cop manages to get his gun out. Cops don't fuck around with that shit.


As far as I'm aware he didn't punch him or grab his gun, thought he moved towards the cop in a threatening manner. But I'm not positive on that, I'm not from your country so don't know all the details of the case.

Details all seem shady either way though, I'm just going with my instinct until I see something definitive in the evidence presented.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Green said:


> As far as I'm aware he didn't punch him or grab his gun, thought he moved towards the cop in a threatening manner. But I'm not positive on that, I'm not from your country so don't know all the details of the case.
> 
> Details all seem shady either way though, I'm just going with my instinct until I see something definitive in the evidence presented.


The punching and attempted gun grabbing was when Wilson was in the car and Brown was leaning in through the window, either he was grabbed by Wilson and pulled in partially through the window or was leaning in to fight with him on his own depending on who you believe. I've never seen or read of a cop doing that, trying to pull a suspect into a cop car through the driver's side window while the cop was in the driver's seat, you don't want to be trapped in your car like that, but it might have happened that way. Some witnesses said the driver's side door was open but still, trying to pull him into the driver's seat with you either through the window or an open door sounds like something they'd tell you to never do on day 2 of police training or something. You'd have no freedom of movement and if the suspect managed to physically overpower you it'd be game over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Créole Heat said:


> LC, that won't happen. If it does, it'll take decades to happen. If they haven't decided to change it after all the people who get killed by police while unarmed or the mentally ill who get killed or seriously injured because of cops then some black teenager who according to media was a "thug" won't change shit. I believe that they should only aim to kill if the suspect is physically attacking them or has a weapon. Someone charging them with no weapon should be first tased and if they don't go down then shoot them. Fuck, what do I know.


*Yeah I hear ya CH. I do. But as it stands right now if a police officer has his gun drawn on you and you approach that officer he has the legal right to shoot you and kill you. That's just the way it is. That's the way the law is drawn. I'm not saying that's right or wrong but I think once people understand the actual law it might help people to understand how to fix whatever problems that it causes. 

I'm not saying anyone is right or wrong here or in the actual incident, but words like "murder" and "manslaughter" are LEGAL terms... there is no way we can get around that. To understand the terms we have to understand the laws behind them. It's hard to charge a cop with murder or manslaughter when it was determined through the evidence and testimony that he broke no law. I'm not sure what people wanted the Grand Jury to do other than go by the law, which they are bound by. *


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> The punching and attempted gun grabbing was when Wilson was in the car and Brown was leaning in through the window, either he was grabbed by Wilson and pulled in partially through the window or was leaning in to fight with him on his own depending on who you believe. I've never seen or read of a cop doing that, trying to pull a suspect into a cop car through the driver's side window while the cop was in the driver's seat, you don't want to be trapped in your car like that, but it might have happened that way. Some witnesses said the driver's side door was open but still, trying to pull him into the driver's seat with you either through the window or an open door sounds like something they'd tell you to never do on day 2 of police training or something. You'd have no freedom of movement and if the suspect managed to physically overpower you it'd be game over.


So what, the cop shot him in response to this? Or is this a separate thing which supposedly happened pre-shooting?

I've done way worse to cops here, although tbf they weren't carrying guns so it was fine, lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> Everything i've heard from gun owners is when you draw your weapon, you have to be prepared to shoot to kill. Shooting to injure is some hollywood stuff.


In handgun training, I was specifically taught you aim to take them down and the best way to do that is aim for critical mass. If they aren't killed by the shot, they won't likely be getting back up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Yeah I hear ya CH. I do. But as it stands right now if a police officer has his gun drawn on you and you approach that officer he has the legal right to shoot you and kill you. That's just the way it is. That's the way the law is drawn. I'm not saying that's right or wrong but I think once people understand the actual law it might help people to understand how to fix whatever problems that it causes.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone is right or wrong here or in the actual incident, but words like "murder" and "manslaughter" are LEGAL terms... there is no way we can get around that. To understand the terms we have to understand the laws behind them. It's hard to charge a cop with murder or manslaughter when it was determined through the evidence and testimony that he broke no law. I'm not sure what people wanted the Grand Jury to do other than go by the law, which they are bound by. *


I understand. It's bullshit that they are trained that way. Hopefully something changes cause it's just unnecessary to shoot to kill at any slight threat which a lot of cops do these days. But, it is what it is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah it is. I like the anger though. I fucking love the anger actually. Anger speaks loudly. Anger can get things done...but goddamn don't ruin your own town, the fuck is that going to do but hurt even more people?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to go Ferguson, yeah the jury makes a stupid verdict not to indict so what do you do? You destroy your city and families business that are just as upset about the verdict as you.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

The system is a joke! Fuck the murderers in blue. WE WANT JUSTICE FOR THIS SHIT. MIKE WAS UNARMED JUST LIKE TREYVON WAS UNARMED, JUST LIKE RODNEY KING WAS UNARMED.. NAW FUCK IT THEY ARE NOTHING BUT PEICES OF SHIT WHO DESERVED WHAT WAS COMING TO EM. I LOVE THE POLICE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Bull fucking shit, ......s are always looking for a reason to try and steal free shit.


This is absolutely true sadly, same thing with the London riots few years back


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

They fucking burned down Little Caesars. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

These riots were never about the specific incident.
It's about a serious, feeling of oppression on the part of the community in Ferguson and the country regarding their relationship with the police. They just used this case as the final straw sadly.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good Gawd Almighty :bahgawd


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Man, you yanks are ouft.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> They fucking burned down Little Caesars. Oh, the humanity!


Sister told me that on Skype. Needless to say, I was gutted. D':

Fucking goons and thugs really couldn't torch a Pizza Hut or a Domino's or a Papa John's instead? Goddamn it black people, get your shit together and target one of those three pizza joints instead and leave any other Little Caesar's and Jet's Pizza stores out of it. >:\


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> Some of the replies in this thread, tho. There was no reason for Wilson to shoot him in his head. None. Aim at his fucking legs where he at least has a chance to survive. Don't kill him off with a shot to the head when he was no damn weapon. That's the damn problem now. Too many people quick to write off people getting killed for no fucking reason cause they were "thugs". Yet another cop will walk because he has a badge while the media crucifies the dead.


Here is the thing they have less than a second to think where to shoot. The cop claimed he thought he was reaching for a gun, so the cops instinct took over and shot him . You really think they have time to think OH should i shoot him in the head or should I shoot him in the leg etc.

Also if its true he was running at the cop WHY? When a cop tells you to do something you do it. 

When someone is charging you , you don't have time to think, you just react.

Why was he charging the cop?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sister told me that on Skype. Needless to say, I was gutted. D':
> 
> Fucking goons and thugs really couldn't torch a Pizza Hut or a Domino's or a Papa John's instead? Goddamn it black people, get your shit together and target one of those three pizza joints instead and leave any other Little Caesar's and Jet's Pizza stores out of it. >:\


If it makes you feel better they torched a McDonalds too. sure its not pIzza but....

And Thank God I live in Boston, Boston is one of the few cities (states) have have good pizza other than the crap fast food chains.

Ill take Papa Ginos or the few mom and pops places I go to any day over the crap that is Dominos, Cesars Pizza Hut or papa johns


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

The people in Ferguson are lucky. They will now get shit free through riots. Someone get me a PS4!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's a shame these blacks are rioting over nothing.

When the head coach of your football team gets fired for knowingly having a child molester on his staff that's a reason to riot. Or if your favorite sports team loses in the championship game. Unarmed black kid getting murdered and the killer getting off free just because he has a stupid ass badge? Eh, no big deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Malcolm was right all along. Understand the anger. This happens too often and the perpetrators nearly always get away with it. I hope justice is done, one way or another.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

funny how a badge gives you an excuse to kill.


lol @ the prosecutor too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> funny how a badge gives you an excuse to kill.
> 
> 
> lol @ the prosecutor too.


*When you have the first there's not a whole lot the second can do. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not shocked. The ruling elite can do whatever they want to us in the working classes, cover it up, make their excuses press their big ass heel down on the people to keep them down, and it doesn't matter to them. They can dismiss it. The people of the working classes must be so incredibly disenfranchised ... it's all so sad. It happens all over the world, here we have grooming scandals and child prostitution scandals that the police have largely ignored because the girls who came forward were not believed because they came from the wrong side of the tracks. They all protect their own. 

From what our news are reporting this lad was shot 12 fucking times and there were injuries to his face and what not. A boy unarmed. The civil rights movement is not over, and while the anger and rioting is completely understandable, cooler heads must prevail because force will not gain you your rights as human beings imo, it just gives the ruling elite a further excuse to dehumanise you as a group. Speak, use your minds and your hearts and let them all know in their cushy homes just what it's like to feel so abandoned by those who govern you and those who are charged to protect you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> funny how a badge gives you an excuse to kill.
> 
> 
> lol @ the prosecutor too.


Prosecutor chucked the case.


The moron didn't help himself by attacking the social media


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> This 100%. Black folk today talking about stuff that happened hundred's of years ago is frustrating to read. Just look at Twitter right now. Every post = down with white people. but that's not racist or anything...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

In the context of a place where 1/10,000 cases return no indictment. What a sick, unfunny joke.


America seriously needs to do better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm rooting for the blacks. And when they win and take over the country I hope they remember that when the War for Europe ensues.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Him getting a bullet in the head I dont see as anything weird. Nobody would on purpose aim for the head if someone is coming at you. Same reason why you dont go for the legs or arms. 
The shot in the head most likely came from when Wilson was going down and the second too last or last round hit him in the head. It wasent that the cop was aiming high, just Wilsons body going down. We are talking about less then half a second here.

Of course I havent dug myself into the case so might miss something here.

And the rioting that follows is always so dumb. I can understand the frustration with racism and im sure there at cops with with such thoughts. But its awful that every time a white cop shots a black one there is always talk of racism.
And the riots doesnt help that it mostly involves idiots that only cares about doing whatever the hell they want, and dont really care for the victim at hand.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Apparently now if you assault someone with a gun, and you don't have a weapon, the person who has the gun shouldn't use it, even if their life is in jeopardy, according to certain people on this forum.

I get that people who are oppressed by the police are probably upset - but why don't they pick a real cause to go behind? Stuff like this is just going to make the average person wonder "Why are these people in Ferguson trying to protect criminals?"


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wow. Not really sure about any of this tbh. I remember this case, but forgot the whole scenario that led to the murder. Was the kid running, or refusing arrest, or even attacking officers while unarmed? 



> Brown and his friend Dorian Johnson were walking down the middle of the street when Wilson drove up and ordered them to move to the sidewalk. Brown and Wilson struggled through the window of the police vehicle until Wilson's gun was fired, either intentionally or as a result of the struggle. Brown and Johnson then fled in different directions, with Wilson in pursuit of Brown. Wilson shot Brown six times, killing him. Witness reports differ as to whether and when Brown had his hands raised, and whether he was moving toward Wilson, when the final shots were fired. Some witnesses reported that Brown was shot several times in the back although all three autopsies showed that Brown was not shot in the back.


ok then. wow, need some concrete evidence off this one then, as to why he needed to shoot the boy several times.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Stiffy said:


>



That awkward moment, when you don't know whether or not it's appropriate to laugh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol it's too soon, and not necessary for this thread.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have a cop get off for what appears to be a blatant misuse of power & authority and a completely unnecessary act of violence. 

We have the protestors setting fire to things, which only makes them look bad and does nothing to change the result. 

We have public & political figures and what not trying to throw their two cents in and make things worse. 

And we have a news media that is willing to completely exploit the situation for money & ratings. 

Cause, you know, Murica.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

LOL at how many people got duped by the media.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

People saying it was unprovoked are purely buying in to the media perception, if people think their was a wrong, even when their wasn't, they'll watch more


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Justice was served and a violent felon is where he belongs because of his own poor choices.

These people that whine about "racist murderer cops" would be the first ones screaming for a racist murderer cop at the top of their lungs if they were attacked by a band of these violent street thugs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think people (black people) probably believe that if unarmed dude was white, a diff yet still effective method could have been used to bring the dude to justice.

Then again, still don't know why he was shot several times, so If anybody can let me know?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

There werent riots in London when Stephen Laurence was stabbed to death. Just saying


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think people (black people) probably believe that if unarmed dude was white, a diff yet still effective method could have been used to bring the dude to justice.
> 
> Then again, still don't know why he was shot several times, so If anybody can let me know?


Seek and ye shall find ! It apparently took several shots and finally a head shot to bring the charging felon down.

Ferguson Witnesss Told Investigators That Michael Brown Charged Cop "Like a Football Player. Head Down"

The unidentified witness wrote that the 18-year-old Brown “has his arms out with attitude,” while “The cop just stood there.” The witness added, “Dang if that kid didn’t start running right at the cop like a football player. Head down.”

The witness told of hearing “3 bangs,” but “the big kid wouldn’t stop.”

Witness is said to be black BTW, no doubt will be in hiding for his life for telling the truth if his identity is revealed - Kinda discredits the ludicrous contention that he was meekly trying to surrender with hands up. 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/darren-wilson/witnesss-said-brown-charged-wilson-897043


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be curious to hear what was presented to the grand jury. I've been told from people with experience with grand juries that if the prosecutor wants to get an indictment he or she can get them to do it.
> 
> That being said I would expect a prosecutor to try to get an indictment when he doesn't believe the defendant committed a crime.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. My biggest fear was that although there was likely no reasonable cause to prosecute Officer Wilson that the Grand Jury may have been influenced by the potential of riots in the streets if they returned no indictment. Thankfully, justice prevailed even in the face of threats of riots. If anything that goes to show the value this great nation gives to justice and the rule of law and integrity. It would have been a shame if Wilson would have been wrongfully indicted just to please a crowd.

After reading this thread I see a lot of posts full of youthful naivety and emotionalism. When law enforcement gives someone a command then that person has to obey the command. This is a nation of the rule of law and not a free for all. If people could ignore officers without the threat of impunity then this nation would turn into a state of anarchy and chaos. I am not saying that all officers are good. There are bad apples in the lot. However, the laws are in place to give officers authority in these types of situations. If a person feels an officer is in the wrong then cooperate with the officer and then seek remedy through the court system or even formal complaints.

Lastly, I would propose that officer Wilson acted in self defense aside from the fact that he was a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So we have a cop get off for what appears to be a blatant misuse of power & authority and a completely unnecessary act of violence.


Actually, that's the complete opposite what appears to have happened.

With all due respect, TripleG, you should learn the facts from the experts and credible witnesses, not from MSNBC, Twitter, Al Sharpton, or emotion-driven, evidence-denying buffoons on this website.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr. High IQ said:


> Actually, that's the complete opposite what appears to have happened.
> 
> With all due respect, TripleG, you should learn the facts from the experts and credible witnesses, not from MSNBC, Twitter, Al Sharpton, or emotion-driven, evidence-denying buffoons on this website.


The problem is that a lot of the extreme liberal media are not giving all the facts. 

The fact is that police officers have shot and killed white criminals many times also.
The media makes it seem like only black criminals are shot and killed by white police officers. The one statistic that the liberal media DISDAINS is the fact that roughly 93 percent of crime committed against blacks is by fellow blacks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> The problem is that a lot of the extreme liberal media are not giving all the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does black on black crime have to do with anything? Black on black crime has as much relevance to this case as last night's episode of Raw.

And furthermore, you do realize that no one commits more crimes against whites than other whites right? But nah lets ignore that and continue spouting out black on black statistics every chance you get.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not going to comment on the verdict of the grand jury, but the people that set fire to the town are a disgrace. White people are in their offices working hard while the black people are in the streets destroying private and public property. They are behaving like apes and encouraging the stereotypes about them. They take to the social media to call white folks "racists" but then they use racial slurs against whites. They burn the flag of the country that gives them social benefits and supports their unemployed asses so they can torch cars and steal wallets during riots.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jesse Jackson is a fucking joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tangerine said:


> I'm not going to comment on the verdict of the grand jury, but the people that set fire to the town are a disgrace. White people are in their offices working hard while the black people are in the streets destroying private and public property. They are behaving like apes and encouraging the stereotypes about them. They take to the social media to call white folks "racists" but then they use racial slurs against whites. They burn the flag of the country that gives them social benefits and supports their unemployed asses so they can torch cars and steal wallets during riots.



You do realize that there are whites out there in Ferguson burning shit up too? The media just makes it seem like it's only the blacks. If you had seen the live streams of people actually in the streets of Ferguson as this stuff is happening, you'd have seen that there were whites in the crowds too. And for the record a number of people in the crowds aren't even from Ferguson, they're from other towns and came strictly to stir up trouble.

The guy who set the cop car on fire yesterday (Which was the first thing to go up in flames if I'm not mistaken) was a white guy, not black.

But instead you go on with the media narrative that it's only the blacks in the streets acting like savages and all the white people (Who are all good, hardworking people who just love their country btw) are at home praying they make it through the night.

Inform yourself before you get on here sounding like a jackass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

If there wasn't enough evidence to get an indictment then that's who ever is investigating and the prosecution's fault. 

However when it's so blatantly obvious that this cop murdered this kid, it sickens me that's he's excused because he has a badge. Notice how I said COP and KID. Not white and black. Everyone loves to turn this into a race thing because that's what gets ratings on the news stations, newspaper sales and discussion.

Everyone is looking past the pure fact of the situation. A cop killed a kid. It's absolutely retarded that we live in a society that has rules which justify that in any situation. If the riots change that, then I'm all for them.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Tangerine said:


> I'm not going to comment on the verdict of the grand jury, but the people that set fire to the town are a disgrace. White people are in their offices working hard while the black people are in the streets destroying private and public property. They are behaving like apes and encouraging the stereotypes about them. They take to the social media to call white folks "racists" but then they use racial slurs against whites. They burn the flag of the country that gives them social benefits and supports their unemployed asses so they can torch cars and steal wallets during riots.


Apes dude? White people working hard? the black people destroying? Fuck you dude, if you can't talk without sounding like a complete racist prick then get the fuck out this thread. There seems to be a lot of racism coming out from fellow posters in light of this TRAGEDY which it is. Just know I get a kick out of knowing you don't have the balls to say that to a black mans face. Pussy


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Notorious said:


> What does black on black crime have to do with anything? Black on black crime has as much relevance to this case as last night's episode of Raw.
> 
> And furthermore, you do realize that no one commits more crimes against whites than other whites right? But nah lets ignore that and continue spouting out black on black statistics every chance you get.
> 
> ...


Are you ignoring the fact that blacks are a minority at roughly 13 percent in this country and so statistically speaking one would think it would make logical sense to deduce that if the whites are the overwhelming majority that whites should be the ones committing the most crimes against blacks. However, in the real world that is not the case because whites are not committing wide spread crimes against blacks. It goes to show that the real world problem is the fact that blacks are only hurting each other and yet many of the so called leaders in the black community will not address that issue because they want to perpetuate a constant victim status. The real issue that blacks should consider is not white on black crime which is almost non-existent despite whites being the overwhelming majority but black on black crime.

And I will reemphasize that white cops have shot and killed many white criminals also. The media portrays it though that if it is a white cop and black criminal that it is racist.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> Are you ignoring the fact that blacks are a minority at roughly 13 percent in this country and so statistically speaking one would think it would make logical sense to deduce that if the whites are the overwhelming majority that whites should be the ones committing the most crimes against blacks. However, in the real world that is not the case because whites are not committing wide spread crimes against blacks. It goes to show that the real world problem is the fact that blacks are only hurting each other and yet many of the so called leaders in the black community will not address that issue because they want to perpetuate a constant victim status. The real issue that blacks should consider is not white on black crime which is almost non-existent despite whites being the overwhelming majority but black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> And I will reemphasize that white cops have shot and killed many white criminals also. The media portrays it though that if it is a white cop and black criminal that it is racist.



Maybe you should read my post again because I didn't say anything about white on black or black on white crime :cudi


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

The Acquired Taste said:


> If there wasn't enough evidence to get an indictment then that's who ever is investigating and the prosecution's fault.
> 
> However when it's so blatantly obvious that this cop murdered this kid, it sickens me that's he's excused because he has a badge. Notice how I said COP and KID. Not white and black. Everyone loves to turn this into a race thing because that's what gets ratings on the news stations, newspaper sales and discussion.
> 
> Everyone is looking past the pure fact of the situation. A cop killed a kid. It's absolutely retarded that we live in a society that has rules which justify that in any situation. If the riots change that, then I'm all for them.


Could you please tell me in what world a 18 year old ADULT that is roughly 300 pounds is a kid????


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> Could you please tell me in what world a 18 year old ADULT that is roughly 300 pounds is a kid????


He's not an adult he's a fucking teen, shot because the cop was a pussy with a gun


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Maybe you should read my post again because I didn't say anything about white on black or black on white crime :cudi
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The subject is still relevant because the media has labeled this shooting as racist when many white cops have shot and killed many white criminals. The media is portraying that white cops are dangerous to black criminals when that is not the case. The fact is that no matter what race a person is that a person should not physically confront a cop and put him in fear for his life.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

FreakyZo said:


> He's not an adult he's a fucking teen, shot because the cop was a pussy with a gun


He is a teen but still LEGALLY he is an adult who has reached the Age of Majority. He can enter into contracts and many other legal avenues. He is an adult no matter what spin the media portrays him as. Also, at roughly 300 pounds he was a reasonable size to be be a very potential threat to the officer. Let's not pretend that he was a 12 year old 120 pound kid but rather the roughly 300 pound adult that he FACTUALLY was.

An 18 year old adult knows right from wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> The subject is still relevant because the media has labeled this shooting as racist when many white cops have shot and killed many white criminals. The media is portraying that white cops are dangerous to black criminals when that is not the case. The fact is that no matter what race a person is that a person should not physically confront a cop and put him in fear for his life.



And no one, no matter what race or OCCUPATION should be physically confronted and have to fear for their life.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Notorious said:


> And no one, no matter what race or OCCUPATION should be physically confronted and have to fear for their life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There is a solution to that. A person should not physically confront or attack a police officer then. Michael Brown was in the wrong here and no matter how much spin or emotion is touted the fact remains that he did not comply with the officer but did the one unthinkable and illogical thing by physically confronting the officer. Brown is responsible for what happened. Yes, it is tragic that Brown died but he is the one who provoked the situation and left Wilson but no choice but to use self defense.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> Could you please tell me in what world a 18 year old ADULT that is roughly 300 pounds is a kid????


Him being "300 pounds" isn't relevant in this matter. As for his age, he is still a fucking teenager. He's eighTEEN. I'm pretty sure most 18 year olds are still in school in the US. I'm also pretty sure that 18 year olds aren't allowed to buy alcohol, enter strip clubs and other various things adults are allowed to do. And that's just the legal stuff. Don't forget about emotional development. So no, being 18 doesn't make you an adult.

Anyway tbh age isn't even the main issue although it is a factor. Somebody committed murder and we live in a society that has rules, regulations, guidelines and all that crap that justifies it. It's deplorable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Age of majority is all that matters. You can say he is a kid all you want, but the fact is that he is legally an adult.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh, it's this time again, I know what to do
lol 'Murrica
opcorn


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Him being "300 pounds" isn't relevant in this matter. As for his age, he is still a fucking teenager. He's eighTEEN. I'm pretty sure most 18 year olds are still in school in the US. I'm also pretty sure that 18 year olds aren't allowed to buy alcohol, enter strip clubs and other various things adults are allowed to do. And that's just the legal stuff. Don't forget about emotional development. So no, being 18 doesn't make you an adult.
> 
> Anyway tbh age isn't even the main issue although it is a factor. Somebody committed murder and we live in a society that has rules, regulations, guidelines and all that crap that justifies it. It's deplorable.


How is being roughly 300 pounds not relevant when he had a huge physical size advantage over the Officer. Honestly, I cannot fathom how in the name of common sense and logic that a person would not realize that physical size differences do play a variable in encounters such as this. Again, Brown was not a 120 pound kid but a roughly 300 pound man. 

I will state again that in the United States a 18 year old reaches the Age of Majority and are legally afforded the status of adult even if they can't buy alcohol yet. Not to mention that we have 18 years fighting in the military for our freedom. Unless, there is some kind of mental impairment a 18 year old knows right from wrong and should especially know that you have to obey a law enforcement officer. In fact had Brown survived he would have went to adult prison and not juvenile prison. This whole notion of emotional development just does not realistically make any sense or even could be a valid excuse.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Notorious said:


> You do realize that there are whites out there in Ferguson burning shit up too? The media just makes it seem like it's only the blacks. If you had seen the live streams of people actually in the streets of Ferguson as this stuff is happening, you'd have seen that there were whites in the crowds too. And for the record a number of people in the crowds aren't even from Ferguson, they're from other towns and came strictly to stir up trouble.
> 
> The guy who set the cop car on fire yesterday (Which was the first thing to go up in flames if I'm not mistaken) was a white guy, not black.
> 
> ...


Talking about going with a media narrative, sounds like Sharpton texted you your talking points.
A large part of the problem with blacks is they refuse to accept any responsibility for their own actions, and lame excuse makers like you must be quite a comfort to them.
Sounds like you was right there in the streets ! Highly unlikely, you get your info from sources you chose just like anyone else. I watched video feeds, there was a small smattering of whites, probably 95% black at least.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, 18 year olds used to be able to buy alcohol, but they lost that privilege.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> There is a solution to that. A person should not physically confront or attack a police officer then. Michael Brown was in the wrong here and no matter how much spin or emotion is touted the fact remains that he did not comply with the officer but did the one unthinkable and illogical thing by physically confronting the officer. Brown is responsible for what happened. Yes, it is tragic that Brown died but he is the one who provoked the situation and left Wilson but no choice but to use self defense.



Yes Wilson had no choice but to shoot the unarmed guy 6 times. Mike is dead because he got into it with a racist, trigger-happy cop.

And like I said in my previous post, no one regardless of race or occupation should be put in a situation where they're physically confronted and have to fear for their life. Let's stop singling out cops as if they're above everyone else.

But whatever. I'll just agree to disagree because I don't feel like getting into a continuous back and forth for hours and then in the end, neither of us change our stance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HornSnaggle said:


> Talking about going with a media narrative, sounds like Sharpton texted you your talking points.
> 
> A large part of the problem with blacks is they refuse to accept any responsibility for their own actions, and lame excuse makers like you must be quite a comfort to them.
> 
> Sounds like you was right there in the streets ! Highly unlikely, you get your info from sources you chose just like anyone else. I watched video feeds, there was a small smattering of whites, probably 95% black at least.



I see you don't know me, I'm the leader of the "Fuck Al Sharpton" group :cudi


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd say what I wish to happen to Al Sharpton, but I'd be banned.

Not sure why ......s gotta confront cops anyways, you see one coming, you book it the other way. Nothing threatening about that.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

There is no point in arguing with some of you who obviously made up your mind as soon as mike was shot. Just another criminal huh? He ain't shit huh? "Why black people mad at police when they should be mad at themselves?"Mike Brown could have definitely been me, big black man, soooo scary. Go ahead and kill the man but keep alive the sicko that killed all those people at the TDKR premier. JUSTICE


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Notorious said:


> I see you don't know me, I'm the leader of the "Suck Al Sharpton" group :cudi


Edited for truth


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Yes Wilson had no choice but to shoot the unarmed guy 6 times. Mike is dead because he got into it with a racist, trigger-happy cop.
> 
> And like I said in my previous post, no one regardless of race or occupation should be put in a situation where they're physically confronted and have to fear for their life. Let's stop singling out cops as if they're above everyone else.
> 
> ...


I don't think that cops are above everyone else. However, please realize that due to the nature of their jobs that they have lawful authority that does give them certain powers to use escalation of force when needed and the situation reasonably requires.

Lastly, I do feel that cops are becoming too much like the military and pretending to be military. I think that is a valid issue that should be addressed. However, in this particular case the Officer was not in the wrong.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

James Holmes surrendered himself to cops, btw


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Mike Brown could have definitely been me, big black man


Why, you out high on drugs strong arming cigar stores and grabbing cops guns ?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

FreakyZo said:


> There is no point in arguing with some of you who obviously made up your mind as soon as mike was shot. Just another criminal huh? He ain't shit huh? "Why black people mad at police when they should be mad at themselves?"Mike Brown could have definitely been me, big black man, soooo scary. Go ahead and kill the man but keep alive the sicko that killed all those people at the TDKR premier. JUSTICE


You better not attack a cop then, you should be fine. Quit jumping to conclusions based on your own racial biases.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Aaron S. said:


> James Holmes surrendered himself to cops, btw


Mike had his hands up, he did it's a fact people in this area knows it to be true despite what the Ferguson Police and the system that protects them. They are fucking bullies that constantly harasses and taking the money of poor working class citizens that happens to mostly be black. And predominately white police in a fucking racist state they I currently reside in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reading some of the comments in this thread makes me wonder if I'm on Wrestling Forum or on Stormfront.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> Why, you out high on drugs strong arming cigar stores and grabbing cops guns ?


No I'm educated enough to know that Police aren't here to protect me so I tend to get myself out of those situations but not without a price tag


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> How is being roughly 300 pounds not relevant when he had a huge physical size advantage over the Officer. Honestly, I cannot fathom how in the name of common sense and logic that a person would not realize that physical size differences do play a variable in encounters such as this. Again, Brown was not a 120 pound kid but a roughly 300 pound man.
> 
> I will state again that in the United States a 18 year old reaches the Age of Majority and are legally afforded the status of adult even if they can't buy alcohol yet. Not to mention that we have 18 years fighting in the military for our freedom. Unless, there is some kind of mental impairment a 18 year old knows right from wrong and should especially know that you have to obey a law enforcement officer. In fact had Brown survived he would have went to adult prison and not juvenile prison. This whole notion of emotional development just does not realistically make any sense or even could be a valid excuse.


Gun > weight.

I'll state again also that age is not the main issue. Only a factor. The main issue is that a man killed another man (or boy) and he is not being held accountable for it.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Mike had his hands up, he did it's a fact people in this area knows it to be true despite what the Ferguson Police and the system that protects them. They are fucking bullies that constantly harasses and taking the money of poor working class citizens that happens to mostly be black. And predominately white police in a fucking racist state they I currently reside in.


You people constantly playing the race card is really losing its effectiveness, if you got a shitty lot in life then man up and take responsibility and do something about it instead of blaming evil ****** by reflex. BTW, if you want a 100% black police force there are quite a few options for ya - Haiti, Somalia, Kenya, Liberia ect, look into it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FreakyZo said:


> Mike had his hands up, he did it's a fact people in this area knows it to be true despite what the Ferguson Police and the system that protects them. They are fucking bullies that constantly harasses and taking the money of poor working class citizens that happens to mostly be black. And predominately white police in a fucking racist state they I currently reside in.


No, it is not a fact. You are blind with passion to the real facts and refuse to accept them.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> You better not attack a cop then, you should be fine. Quit jumping to conclusions based on your own racial biases.


Jumping to conclusions? Dude I stay in the heart of this shit. You definitely don't have the credibility to tell me that I'm jumping to conclusions when it's plain as day to everyone who sees the truth. I don't have a racial bias, the police do on the other hand.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

FreakyZo said:


> No I'm educated enough to know that Police aren't here to protect me so I tend to get myself out of those situations but not without a price tag


Go live someone else if you think this way. The police are there to protect you. It's a damn shame you're acting like the world is against you. Your ancestors would laugh in your fucking face. You don't know how actual slavery and actual race hate crimes were. You are just a keyboard warrior whining about a court case.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> You people constantly playing the race is really losing its effectiveness, if you got a shitty lot in life then man up and take responsibility and do something about it instead of blaming evil ****** by reflex. BTW, if you want a 100% black police force there are quite a few options for ya - Haiti, Somalia, Kenya, Liberia ect, look into it.


I never said I wanted a 100 percent police force wtf dude. I know the only way to stop this shit is for black people to become more educated in the justice system. Actually, on top of that people telling me I don't know anything and they do when they don't even stay here and have family that lives in the area that Mike was murdered. Stop trying to blame blacks for acting out and start blaming the system that truly does oppress them, and has been since the beginning of slavery in USA. I don't blame you for being ignorant to the psychological damage this is causing young blacks and young people period who are really seeing it first hand of what history has showed us. 

Don't tell me to calm down I'm looking at this shit with my eyes and ears open. I would be the happiest guy in the world right now and my views still wouldn't change about such an idiotic decision. And honestly everyone sees it as just that and for those who support the cop, specifically in this city, have been racist white people, not being racist, just spouting facts, something a lot people on this site thinks they're doing. Stop being blind an acting like black people are playing the race card when the cards are already on the table


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Edited for truth


And what did he say that makes him an Al Sharpton supporter?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> Go live someone else if you think this way. The police are there to protect you. It's a damn shame you're acting like the world is against you. Your ancestors would laugh in your fucking face. You don't know how actual slavery and actual race hate crimes were. You are just a keyboard warrior whining about a court case.


Lol, you must be loving this, I'm not acting like the world is against ME, the police are fucking bullies in this town kid, don't say shit you know nothing about and don't respond to shot else I have to say. Like I said get educated because you obviously don't know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

What is the difference between :maury and :LOL?

Am I racist for liking this Gif more :maury ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So he shot at him twelve times, hitting him six times



> 'He gets about eight to ten feet away, he’s still coming at me in the same way. One of those, however many of them, hit him in the head, and he went down right there.'


Cop making it sound like Brown was a fucking cyborg or something. No way he needed to fire that many shots and he almost sounds like the headshot from 10 feet away was an unintentional. 

He could have been brought down, if needed, with one shot to the lower body or somewhere other than his fucking head. These cops need less classes on learning how to shoot to kill and a few more on learning some common sense.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Thug life rarely ends up being a very prolonged life, especially when the police can just shoot you and get away with it. 

The black youths and the U.S. police ought to be able to resolve their issues without resorting to violence, not holding out any hopes though. I suppose this is how the "game" gets played over there. In other countries the thugs knows not to mess with the police and the police know not to provoke the thugs.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Tangerine said:


> What is the difference between :maury and :LOL?
> 
> Am I racist for liking this Gif more :maury ?


Lol get out the thread dude, you have completely lost the point and you actually are starting to sound like you are racist yourself


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

FreakyZo said:


> Lol, you must be loving this, I'm not acting like the world is against ME, the police are fucking bullies in this town kid, don't say shit you know nothing about and don't respond to shot else I have to say. Like I said get educated because you obviously don't know what the fuck you are talking about


I don't love it at all. I feel sorry for the kid and his family. Unf most people on here and twitter don't and just want to be loudmouths and proclaim the police and white people as evil scum. 

I don't need to be there to see it. If you aren't happy and think the police are out to get you and shit, then leave. You come off as a drama queen. 

You crying about this and all the shit you deal with pales in comparison to your ancestors. The world is better than ever when it comes to equal rights. Do we live in a perfect world? No. Is there still racism? Yes. Are blacks yelling fuck white people, I wanna kill them all racist pieces of shit? No, because that's not a big deal apparently.

In the end, the media makes it 100% worse. They just add gasoline to the fire. America is obsessed with racism and the results we got last night prob made them jizz in their pants. It's pretty fucking stupid if you ask me.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> I never said I wanted a 100 percent police force wtf dude. I know the only way to stop this shit is for black people to become more educated in the justice system. Actually, on top of that people telling me I don't know anything and they do when they don't even stay here and have family that lives in the area that Mike was murdered. Stop trying to blame blacks for acting out and start blaming the system that truly does oppress them, and has been since the beginning of slavery in USA. I don't blame you for being ignorant to the psychological damage this is causing young blacks and young people period who are really seeing it first hand of what history has showed us.
> 
> Don't tell me to calm down I'm looking at this shit with my eyes and ears open. I would be the happiest guy in the world right now and my views still wouldn't change about such an idiotic decision. And honestly everyone sees it as just that and for those who support the cop, specifically in this city, have been racist white people, not being racist, just spouting facts, something a lot people on this site thinks they're doing. Stop being blind an acting like black people are playing the race card when the cards are already on the table


Oh yes, anyone who supports a police officer defending his life and doing his job must be an evil white racist, of course !
So you live there, so what ? Could have happened in any city, living there doesn't give you any special insight. Being on the grand jury would most definitely give you special insight. They have seen the facts and have spoken - Even your half black president elected in this evil racist nation said you should accept their conclusions.
Blacks turn things into urban legend accepted as fact by all of them, its ridiculous. First he was running away and shot in the back, then he was on his knees and shot, then was meekly trying to surrender with hands up and was executed simply because he was black.
Of course, the *FACT* that absolutely none of this turned out to be true isn't going to change your mind a bit, you were convinced from day 1 that he was the victim of a racist cop and nothing is going to change your mind.

Really, the mindset of most blacks from what I have seen is that of a child, monsters under the bed ect.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> Oh yes, anyone who supports a police officer defending his life and doing his job must be an evil white racist, of course !
> So you live there, so what ? Could have happened in any city, living there doesn't give you any special insight. Being on the grand jury would most definitely give you special insight. They have seen the facts and have spoken - Even your half black president elected in this evil racist nation said you should accept their conclusions.
> Blacks turn things into urban legend accepted as fact by all of them, its ridiculous. First he was running away and shot in the back, then he was on his knees and shot, then was meekly trying to surrender with hands up and was executed simply because he was black.
> Of course, the *FACT* that absolutely none of this turned out to be true isn't going to change your mind a bit, you were convinced from day 1 that he was the victim of a racist cop and nothing is going to change your mind.
> ...


No we just live in reality and not behind a computer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Seek and ye shall find ! It apparently took several shots and finally a head shot to bring the charging felon down.
> 
> Ferguson Witnesss Told Investigators That Michael Brown Charged Cop "Like a Football Player. Head Down"
> 
> ...


what could a unarmed 18 year old have done to an armed trained police officer? Officer couldn't taser the dude? His head was down while charging? I personally believe (even thou, the cop was provoked) could have handled that kid with ease, and arrested him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> what could a unarmed 18 year old have done to an armed trained police officer? Officer couldn't taser the dude? His head was down while charging? I personally believe (even thou, the cop was provoked) could have handled that kid with ease, and arrested him.


Are cops fucking super heroes or something? They aren't trained ninjas and MMA fighters. Cop didn't have a taser, so theres your answer to that. The "kid" was like 6'6, 300lbs.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Oh yes, anyone who supports a police officer defending his life and doing his job must be an evil white racist, of course !
> So you live there, so what ? Could have happened in any city, living there doesn't give you any special insight. Being on the grand jury would most definitely give you special insight. They have seen the facts and have spoken - Even your half black president elected in this evil racist nation said you should accept their conclusions.
> Blacks turn things into urban legend accepted as fact by all of them, its ridiculous. First he was running away and shot in the back, then he was on his knees and shot, then was meekly trying to surrender with hands up and was executed simply because he was black.
> Of course, the *FACT* that absolutely none of this turned out to be true isn't going to change your mind a bit, you were convinced from day 1 that he was the victim of a racist cop and nothing is going to change your mind.
> ...


Nice to see how you truly feel about black people. :lelbron


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Him being "300 pounds" isn't relevant in this matter. As for his age, he is still a fucking teenager. He's eighTEEN. I'm pretty sure most 18 year olds are still in school in the US. I'm also pretty sure that 18 year olds aren't allowed to buy alcohol, enter strip clubs and other various things adults are allowed to do. And that's just the legal stuff. Don't forget about emotional development. So no, being 18 doesn't make you an adult.
> 
> Anyway tbh age isn't even the main issue although it is a factor. Somebody committed murder and we live in a society that has rules, regulations, guidelines and all that crap that justifies it. It's deplorable.


I think his size and weight are really important when looking at how the cop handled him. The cop didn't know he was 18 when he shot so that doesn't really matter in this case. What matters is what the cop felt and saw. The cop saw a very large man attacking him. That's incredibly relevant in this case. If Brown was 5'7 and weighed 140 pounds this very well might be a different case because the cop wouldn't have shot him or the cop would have shot him and we would know that his story about being afraid for his life was a bunch of crap.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Are cops fucking super heroes or something? They aren't trained ninjas and MMA fighters. Cop didn't have a taser, so theres your answer to that. The "kid" was like 6'6, 300lbs.


lolno not saying that at all. I doubt you need to do "super hero" or "MMA" moves on a person who has been shot repeatedly

shot him 6 times with a fatal shot to the head? He stood there and shot the unarmed dude dead. 

Anyways, I don't think a fatal shot was needed, if this kid was coming with full strength even after being shot that many times, then this kid is one persistent powerful fucker, and I guess the armed cop had no choice but to stand there and go ham on his target.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally I find it funny that people get so invested that they RAGE when things do turn out the way they want 

I personally don't get it, maybe if you live in the area but if you live up in like Canada who gives a fuck?

Once again I don't know why people choose this case to be the big MOMENT, couldn't people choose one that's a lot more one sided and a lot less liquor store robbery


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I heard the guy punched the officer and reached for the officer's gun. That's what led to him being shot.

But you know what? This is all hearsay. So this thread is a bunch of bullshit because everybody's opinion is based on whatever version of the story they believe. The truth? We don't know what actually happened. So this isn't even a debate, it's a bunch of hateful back and forth discussion with people who *THINK* they know, when in fact, they know *SHIT*.

Also, I fail to think that MLK would be happy to see his people responding to this in such a violent manner. I don't think he'd see how burning down an Auto Zone would help their issue. 

The looters, arsonists, assaulters, vandalizers they got the verdict they wanted. Simply because they wanted a reason to go out and be destructive.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

http://shootingthebull.net/blog/shoot-until-the-threat-stops/

Read that, some crazy stories about people getting shot in some very vital areas multiple times with handguns and not going down.

Also some stories about people who were "one-shot stopped."

But basically, it's very wrong to be all "BUT HE SHOT HIM X TIMES WTF."


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think his size and weight are really important when looking at how the cop handled him. The cop didn't know he was 18 when he shot so that doesn't really matter in this case. What matters is what the cop felt and saw. The cop saw a very large man attacking him. That's incredibly relevant in this case. If Brown was 5'7 and weighed 140 pounds this very well might be a different case because the cop wouldn't have shot him or the cop would have shot him and we would know that his story about being afraid for his life was a bunch of crap.


So ignorance is his defence for murder?

Anyway for the 3rd time, I'm saying that age is only a factor, not the main issue. The main issue is the fucking murder. And over what? A simple theft? One shot to subdue Brown probably would have been acceptable, but this guy fired his weapon SIX FUCKING TIMES.

Plus they are trying to cover up what really happened by giving shoddy incident reports.

Precedent doesn't favor the police in this situation.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know the details or anything, I'm sorry for the mother who has to bury her kid. I don't hate the cop if he felt his life was in danger the facts in this case seem all over the place, but life will go on and I really feel sorry for people who are out of jobs because people felt the need to burn their city and business's to the ground


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> .....I mean the cop...fuck this racist justice system


The evidence didn't support a conviction. It had nothing to do with race until the bleeding hearts made it that way.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Acquired Taste said:


> So ignorance is his defence for murder?
> 
> Anyway for the 3rd time, I'm saying that age is only a factor, not the main issue. The main issue is the fucking murder. And over what? A simple theft? One shot to subdue Brown probably would have been acceptable, but this guy fired his weapon SIX FUCKING TIMES.
> 
> ...


Ignorance actually is a defense to murder since murder is the intentional killing of another with malice. Murder requires you be in a specific frame of mind. 

The officer is essentially making a classic self defense claim. He used deadly force to defend himself and the requirement for that is that he personally has to be believe that he is danger for his life and a reasonable person in the same situation would also believe that they were in mortal danger. Now let's say that the cop wasn't in mortal danger, thought he was in mortal danger, and the average person wouldn't think they were in mortal danger. That's still not intentional murder. It's a still a crime but it's a version of manslaughter. The cop would still be ignorant but it would be enough of a defense to avoid a murder conviction.

Based on what the grand jury reached it seems like they felt that the officer actually believed he was in serious danger and that a reasonable person would also believe that they were in serious danger. And yeah the fact that the Brown is a big guy plays a huge impact on that finding. I know that I would be more likely to fear for my life if Michael Brown attacked me than if NFL player Darren Sproles attacked me (he's 5'6).


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> what could a unarmed 18 year old have done to an armed trained police officer? Officer couldn't taser the dude? His head was down while charging? I personally believe (even thou, the cop was provoked) could have handled that kid with ease, and arrested him.


This is one of the problems liberals have. They are so enamored with the government that they think even a low level peon like a street cop is some highly trained superman. They're just people in harm's way. They have to shoot guys like this or this happens.






The idea that 'an 18 year old' should be easily subdued by every cop on the force... Some of these guys are in their 50s for christ's sake. If you think an 18 year old can't beat up a 50 year old...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Acquired Taste said:


> So ignorance is his defence for murder?
> 
> Anyway for the 3rd time, I'm saying that age is only a factor, not the main issue. The main issue is the fucking murder. And over what?* A simple theft?* One shot to subdue Brown probably would have been acceptable, but this guy fired his weapon SIX FUCKING TIMES.
> 
> ...


If Darren Wilson knew of a theft (he didn't) and if Mike Brown had commited one, maybe...

I am still really baffled as to how people don't believe this should have gone to court. Initial protocol around this was handled so badly that that alone warrants it. We still don't know why they told Wilson not to file an incident report. We still don't know why it was four hours until forensics came or until they even carried his body inside. We don't -- wait actually we do know why they didn't follow SOP and take pictures of the body's positioning immediately after the fact. It turns out the photographer's camera was out of battery.

Never mind, that's fair enough then isn't it?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

samizayn said:


> If Darren Wilson knew of a theft (he didn't) and if Mike Brown had commited one, maybe...
> 
> I am still really baffled as to how people don't believe this should have gone to court. Initial protocol around this was handled so badly that that alone warrants it. We still don't know why they told Wilson not to file an incident report. We still don't know why it was four hours until forensics came or until they even carried his body inside. We don't -- wait actually we do know why they didn't follow SOP and take pictures of the body's positioning immediately after the fact. It turns out the photographer's camera was out of battery.
> 
> Never mind, that's fair enough then isn't it?


This is an educated person...thank you


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

samizayn said:


> If Darren Wilson knew of a theft (he didn't) and if Mike Brown had commited one, maybe...
> 
> I am still really baffled as to how people don't believe this should have gone to court.* Initial protocol around this was handled so badly that that alone warrants it.* We still don't know why they told Wilson not to file an incident report. We still don't know why it was four hours until forensics came or until they even carried his body inside. We don't -- wait actually we do know why they didn't follow SOP and take pictures of the body's positioning immediately after the fact. It turns out the photographer's camera was out of battery.
> 
> Never mind, that's fair enough then isn't it?


That's not how it works. You need to establish probably cause to get an indictment.

What's strange here is that if this were anyone else the fact that the police fucked things up would be a sign that the defendant shouldn't be indicted but because the defendant is a cop the fact that things were done poorly means that he should be indicted.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> The evidence didn't support a conviction. It had nothing to do with race until the bleeding hearts made it that way.


It has more to do with it than you realize from wherever you are, again this fucking cop should be tried nothing tells me he shouldn't


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> It has more to do with it than you realize from wherever you are, again this fucking cop should be tried nothing tells me he shouldn't


It doesn't matter what it tells you, you aren't involved in this case whatsoever.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> No we just live in reality and not behind a computer


Oh yeah sure, and you are not behind a computer ?
I'm a USMC combat vet jack, have been around the world multiple times and have seen and done far more than you'll ever dream of doing.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If you bum rush me, you will get shot too. Wilson got off, rightfully so!


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> what could a unarmed 18 year old have done to an armed trained police officer? Officer couldn't taser the dude? His head was down while charging? I personally believe (even thou, the cop was provoked) could have handled that kid with ease, and arrested him.


What could he have done ?
Lets try grabbing the cops gun and killing him, like he in fact tried to do. I don't think you handle an amped up 6'4" 300 pound felon with ease any time, trained police officer or not.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> That's not how it works.* You need to establish probable cause* to get an indictment.
> 
> What's strange here is that if this were anyone else the fact that the police fucked things up would be a sign that the defendant shouldn't be indicted but because the defendant is a cop *the fact that things were done poorly means that he should be indicted.*


Why are you pretending to disagree with me?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FreakyZo said:


> It has more to do with it than you realize from wherever you are, again this fucking cop should be tried nothing tells me he shouldn't


http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/11/25/us/evidence-released-in-michael-brown-case.html

They released everything (minus the personal information of the witnesses). Look around and read what some of the witnesses say and what some of forensics reported. I've been looking at a couple and I'm really struggling to see why someone people think that what the officer said happened didn't happen.

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2014/11/24/ferguson-evidence/assets/interviews/interview-witness-10.pdf

I can't copy and paste from this because it's scanned in as an image and my computer isn't recognizing any of the text but this is an eye witness and he basically supports what Wilson said. Bottom of page 4, top of page 5 is the part where the witness gives his account of what happened. The witness says he saw Brown and Wilson "wrestling" in the car. Then Brown runs away, stops running, turns around, and charges at Wilson. Wilson fires and keeps firing until Brown stops. Brown stopped and then charged again and Wilson fired again until he stopped. 

Read the account for yourself. Yes I know that eyewitnesses can be unreliable but there is forensic evidence backing up what Wilson says happened and just reading the testimony makes you think that Wilson wasn't in the wrong here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

samizayn said:


> Why are you pretending to disagree with me?


That was more of a comment about how this is the reverse of how the criminal justice system normally operates. The cops are usually the ones out to get the defendant and when they do things wrong that's supposed to be a benefit for the defendant. But because the defendant is a cop police misconduct actually makes him look more guilty when the opposite is normally true.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

What a bunch of dumb fucks in ferguson, loot, steal and burn your own community, that will bring this dead kid back!


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> The evidence didn't support a conviction. It had nothing to do with race until the bleeding hearts made it that way.


Like when OJ was found not guilty and blacks were out dancin in da streets because a brotha got away with killing 2 white people.
They were quick to point out "You may not agree, but the jury has spoken, justice was served and it has to be respected". Didn't quite see whites out rioting in the streets, just incredulous looks.
But how things change when the jury doesn't speak in their favor - No longer must the verdict be respected, no longer was justice served but they will riot, burn, steal and pillage like a child slamming the door or stomping their feet in a fit of anger.

In a way I wish he would have been indicted, then all of the deeds of the "gentle giant" on his way to school, just turning his life around, would have been laid open for all to see. Of course they would have insisted on an all black jury [or else more riots], that is in fact the only way this cop would ever be declared guilty.
But the fed investigation continues, and the racist in chief along with his racist black power attorney general will no doubt do all they can do to bring some sort of charges in a hopeless attempt to placate the black lust for violence.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

NewJack's Shank said:


> What a bunch of dumb fucks in ferguson, loot, steal and burn your own community, that will bring this dead kid back!


Some ppl always wanna loot and rob and burn and take your sugar no matter what, I think this is just an excuse, but all those ppl in those burning buildings didnt do nothin'. Ppl can be dumb sometimes :-(


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everyone should settle down and respect the court's verdict. Hundreds of years of developing your justice system has allowed you to reach this point and you should be happy about that


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Michael Brown's Stepfather Urged Protesters To "Burn This Bitch Down" After Grand Jury Announcement

Michael Brown’s stepfather last night repeatedly urged protesters to “Burn this bitch down” after a prosecutor announced that no criminal charges would be filed against the Ferguson, Missouri police officer who killed the unarmed teenager.

Louis Head, an ex-con who is married to Brown’s mother, Lesley McSpadden, was with McSpadden outside the Ferguson Police Department headquarters Monday evening as prosecutor Robert McCulloch disclosed that a grand jury declined to vote an indictment against Officer Darren Wilson in the August 9 shooting.

After consoling a weeping McSpadden, the 38-year-old Head--who was standing atop a platform in the middle of the agitated crowd of several hundred protesters--began screaming “Burn this bitch down!" He did this at least ten times, and at one point yelled for a microphone so that he could broadcast his message beyond the range of his unamplified voice.
Head is an ex-convict whose rap sheet includes two felony narcotics convictions, according to state records. He pleaded guilty in 1997 to a marijuana distribution charge and was put in a shock incarceration program and placed on probation for five years. After violating probation, Head’s release was revoked and he was remanded to state prison.

In mid-2003, Head was charged with narcotics trafficking, a felony count to which he later pleaded guilty. The St. Louis native was sentenced to seven years in prison. He was released in June 2008 after serving about five years in custody.
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/ferguson/burn-this-bitch-down-879056

Meanwhile the mother and grandmother even were involved in a violent assault and theft on a tshirt seller.
I guess we can start to see where the "gentle giant" learned his manners from.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If it makes you feel better they torched a McDonalds too. sure its not pIzza but....
> 
> And Thank God I live in Boston, Boston is one of the few cities (states) have have good pizza other than the crap fast food chains.
> 
> Ill take Papa Ginos or the few mom and pops places I go to any day over the crap that is Dominos, *Cesars* Pizza Hut or papa johns


Little Caesar's is crap? :ambrose3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

For the people complain how the cop shot at him 12 times (and hit him six). 
UM the kid was 300 LBS and he was CHARGING THE COP, so of course he is going to keep shooting until the kid is dropped. What else do you expect?
And if the kid didn't charge the cop, he wouldn't be dead. 

Yes there are racists cops and its wrong but why is it that in a lot of these cases the minority is giving the cop an attitude or making an aggressive movement toward the cops when they know some cops are extra hard on minorities ?

When ever a cop talks to me or asks me questions, I'm like yes sir or yes officer. I don't be a dick to them, and show them respect.
Also the few times I Have been pulled over i always make sure my hands are on the wheel and i listen and answer all the questions and don't give any attitude.

IF you think a cop is giving you as a minority a reason to shoot you, don't give them that reason.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are fucking jokes.


Fixed.



birthday_massacre said:


> For the people complain how the cop shot at him 12 times (and hit him six).
> UM the kid was 300 LBS and he was CHARGING THE COP, so of course he is going to keep shooting until the kid is dropped. What else do you expect?
> And if the kid didn't charge the cop, he wouldn't be dead.
> 
> ...


Everything you said besides the bolded part is on point. However, if you try telling the bolded part to folks in a place like Brooklyn or Chicago, don't be surprised if they call it a big crock of horseshit. :draper2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I suspect OP is slightly biased. Whatever, I didn't pay much attention to the case though by the sounds of things many 'witnesses' were lying cause it fit theirs political motives. This case was damaged severely by media coverage and political bias on both sides.

And the way many people have reacted is terrible. Those small businesses have done nothing but exist in Ferguson and are suffering at the hands of people doing nothing but perpetuating stereotypes of angry black criminals.

MLK would weep if he still lived.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said besides the bolded part is on point. However, if you try telling the bolded part to folks in a place like Brooklyn or Chicago, don't be surprised if they call it a big crock of horseshit. :draper2


What I mean by the bolded part is, don't make any sudden moves and move your hands to your pockets or jacket to give the cop a reason to shoot you. Because some coos are just looking for that reason. And sure in some cases even not doing anything to give them a reason some racist cops will still shoot, but in this case the cop was being charged so that gave him a reason to shoot the kid.

Its like if you were in a car and the cop tells you to keep your hands where he can see them, and you (white or black) decided to drop your hands where the cop can't see them, you are going to get shot.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Before Sharpton gets involved, will he pay his overdue $4,500,000+ taxes?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> What could he have done ?
> Lets try grabbing the cops gun and killing him, like he in fact tried to do. I don't think you handle an amped up 6'4" 300 pound felon with ease any time, trained police officer or not.


if that was indeed the case, then like I said, the officer was well past provoked. But I still think 6 was a crazy amount and can't fathom how an 18 year old kid could still be coming at you that wild being shot that many times. Surprised it even took a fatal blow to put him out.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't wait to hear my family argue about this on Thanksgiving.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

What I've learned from this, Casey Anthony, and George Zimmerman is that I can get away with killing anyone I want as long as I have a good story and no one is around to see it fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> What I mean by the bolded part is, don't make any sudden moves and move your hands to your pockets or jacket to give the cop a reason to shoot you. Because some coos are just looking for that reason. And sure in some cases even not doing anything to give them a reason some racist cops will still shoot, but in this case the cop was being charged so that gave him a reason to shoot the kid.
> 
> Its like if you were in a car and the cop tells you to keep your hands where he can see them, and you (white or black) decided to drop your hands where the cop can't see them, you are going to get shot.


Word, although it's still tomfuckery on the cops' part, especially the section I underlined. And I'm not disagreeing with you regarding Brown. Had he not committed goonery / thuggery before his death, I'd be more inclined to feel sympathetic towards him. However, his death was still unnecessary. :\


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> if that was indeed the case, then like I said, the officer was well past provoked. But I still think 6 was a crazy amount and can't fathom how an 18 year old kid could still be coming at you that wild being shot that many times. Surprised it even took a fatal blow to put him out.


Would you stop saying KID KID KID KID KID. HE IS NOT 4'11 KINGERGARDER.

18 is an adult. 18 can vote. 18 can join the army. 18 is out of high school. 18 IS NOT A KID.

THE GUY IS BIGGER THAN MOST WRESTLERS!!!!

HE IS NOT A FUCKING KID STOP SAYING KID. GET IT THROUGH YOUR FUCKING HEADS ALREADY.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

FearlessNikki said:


> What I've learned from this, Casey Anthony, and George Zimmerman is that I can get away with killing anyone I want as long as I have a good story and no one is around to see it fpalm


George Zimmerman had self defense wounds, and it was proven that Trayvon was in fact on top attacking him cuz you know "science bitch". I guess you "missed" that evidence. I've said it before, news media outlets love to "clean" up a story to get people emotionally involved with it. They see ratings in it , which is why they do it . They love to lie to people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Word, although it's still tomfuckery on the cops' part, especially the section I underlined. And I'm not disagreeing with you regarding Brown. Had he not committed goonery / thuggery before his death, I'd be more inclined to feel sympathetic towards him. However, his death was still unnecessary. :\


I agree 100% that is just how it is. Those cops that pull that crap should be fired. Some cops no matter what the race of the person they are talking to are treated like crap, bc some cops think they are better than everyone and we should bow down to them. 

The thing to think about is if the cop was black *(or even the same cop) and the kid was white and the exact same thing happened, this story wouldn't have even made the news or been this big of a deal.

The US needs to stop feeding the racial tensions because its like they want the race wars to get out of control.




Stinger Fan said:


> George Zimmerman had self defense wounds, and it was proven that Trayvon was in fact on top attacking him cuz you know "science bitch". I guess you "missed" that evidence. I've said it before, news media outlets love to "clean" up a story to get people emotionally involved with it. They see ratings in it , which is why they do it . They love to lie to people.


Not to mention Zimmerman was not white he was hispanic but of course the news kept calling him white just to (like I said ) feed the race wars and keep racial tensions high.


when these things (killings) happen we need to stop bringing race into it. And treat all of it equally.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> George Zimmerman had self defense wounds, and it was proven that Trayvon was in fact on top attacking him cuz you know "science bitch". I guess you "missed" that evidence. I've said it before, news media outlets love to "clean" up a story to get people emotionally involved with it. They see ratings in it , which is why they do it . They love to lie to people.


Nobody "missed" that, it was well known Zimmerman was getting beaten up. The question was who initiated the conflict in the first place.

But not to bring that up again. As for this story I haven't followed it too well. I think most can agree that the first shot (when they were wrestling over the gun) was justified. After that is when it gets murky. Doesn't matter if the kid was a punk and doesn't matter that he had just attacked the officer. If he was shot or shot at while running away or with his hands up then that is inexcusable. And just about every witness seemed to agree at least that he had not been charging the officer when shot the other 4+ times.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

FearlessNikki said:


> What I've learned from this, Casey Anthony, and George Zimmerman is that I can get away with killing anyone I want as long as I have a good story and no one is around to see it fpalm


If you have a good story and no one is around to see it you are going to get off

because there is no evidence 

you are innocent if they can't find evidence 

I don't see how you wouldn't get off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Nobody "missed" that, it was well known Zimmerman was getting beaten up. The question was who initiated the conflict in the first place.
> 
> But not to bring that up again. As for this story I haven't followed it too well. I think most can agree that the first shot (when they were wrestling over the gun) was justified. After that is when it gets murky. Doesn't matter if the kid was a punk and doesn't matter that he had just attacked the officer. If he was shot or shot at while running away or with his hands up then that is inexcusable. And just about every witness seemed to agree at least that he had not been charging the officer when shot the other 4+ times.


The witnesses that claimed he was shot from behind was lying since the evidence showed he was shot from the front. So if three witnesses claim oh he was shot from behind, one says he was shot from the front while charging the cop and the forensic evidence shows he was shot from the front and not behind, who are you going to believe?

that being said this case and the Zimmerman one got way out of hand, no one needs to die. All parties were acting stupid.


There was no need in either case for anyone to lose their life.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Grand jury saw the evidence and reached a conclusion. Not sure what the problem is.

If you're not willing to trust the justice system, that's understandable, but to then turn around and trust the mainstream media and their 'journalism' instead...that's pretty sad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Would you stop saying KID KID KID KID KID. HE IS NOT 4'11 KINGERGARDER.
> 
> 18 is an adult. 18 can vote. 18 can join the army. 18 is out of high school. 18 IS NOT A KID.
> 
> ...


:lel relax dude.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The witnesses that claimed he was shot from behind was lying since the evidence showed he was shot from the front. So if three witnesses claim oh he was shot from behind, one says he was shot from the front while charging the cop and the forensic evidence shows he was shot from the front and not behind, who are you going to believe?
> 
> that being said this case and the Zimmerman one got way out of hand, no one needs to die. All parties were acting stupid.
> 
> ...


Shot AT, I don't think there was ever any evidence Brown was actually hit in the back. Which is still inexcusable if it is happened. 

And I agree in both cases nobody needed to die. In Zimmerman's case the whole thing could have been avoided had he simply not followed someone in the dark for no real reason. In this case the only way I can see his death being justified is if he did indeed charge the police officer after they were both out of the car, and unfortunately several witnesses said that was not the case.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Brown's stepfather saying "Burn this bitch down" was totally uncalled for. That's inciting violence.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

stevefox1200 said:


> If you have a good story and no one is around to see it you are going to get off
> 
> because there is no evidence
> 
> ...


I'm not a lawyer but I was always under the impression that "innocent until proven guilty" does not apply in self-defense cases. You admit guilt if you are admitting you did it, you are just saying you have a good explanation for what happened. In which case burden of proof and finding evidence to support that side of the story would lie with the defense. I could be wrong though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Shot AT, I don't think there was ever any evidence Brown was actually hit in the back. Which is still inexcusable if it is happened.
> 
> And I agree in both cases nobody needed to die. In Zimmerman's case the whole thing could have been avoided had he simply not followed someone in the dark for no real reason. In this case the only way I can see his death being justified is if he did indeed charge the police officer after they were both out of the car, and unfortunately several witnesses said that was not the case.


Yeah Zimmerman should have been guilty because he was basically stalking Martin. And Martin got scared and was like screw this, he attacked him. Zimmerman wasn't a cop so he had to right to be following him even after 911 told him to stop.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

video of his dad saying burn it down smh

his parents are uneducated thugs, raised an uneducated thug, lived by thug culture, died like a thug. now they all riot like thugs.

fuck the liberal media for giving these thugs a platform to cause chaos and hurt innocent peoples properties and business.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah Zimmerman should have been guilty because he was basically stalking Martin. And Martin got scared and was like screw this, he attacked him. Zimmerman wasn't a cop so he had to right to be following him even after 911 told him to stop.


That story I was following pretty closely and was reading up a lot on that one, but it was a while ago so I can't remember exactly but I'm pretty sure the story was he lost Martin and was allegedly walking back to his car when somehow they ran into each other and had an altercation. I think his story was Martin was waiting by his car when he more or less walked up and punched Zimmerman. I have a few issues with that story but no sense in bringing that back up.

In this story it all rests on whether Brown was charging the cop or not when he was shot though I haven't bothered following this one as closely. In either case whether it was a lawful shooting or not I don't think race had that much to do with it. Yes Zimmerman possibly racially profiled and I think there was actually evidence that this cop was racist but that I don't believe was the deciding factor in whether or not these shootings were justified.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> video of his dad saying burn it down smh
> 
> his parents are uneducated thugs, raised an uneducated thug, lived by thug culture, died like a thug. now they all riot like thugs.
> 
> fuck the liberal media for giving these thugs a platform to cause chaos and hurt innocent peoples properties and business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Would you stop saying KID KID KID KID KID. HE IS NOT 4'11 KINGERGARDER.
> 
> 18 is an adult. 18 can vote. 18 can join the army. 18 is out of high school. 18 IS NOT A KID.
> 
> ...


The problem with that is they keep showing pics from when he was like 16 to get people more enraged.

I think is is a recent pic and he does not look like an 18 year old kid










This is one of the pics I keep seeing










The news makes it seem like he was much smaller than he really is.

He is like 6'4 300 LBS.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> if that was indeed the case, then like I said, the officer was well past provoked. But I still think 6 was a crazy amount and can't fathom how an 18 year old kid could still be coming at you that wild being shot that many times. Surprised it even took a fatal blow to put him out.


Stop trying to spin this '18 year old kid' bullshit. At 18 I was 6 feet tall 220lbs. I played rugby and hockey and I was one of the smaller guys.

And the fact you think 6 shots is some absurd amount to drop a 300 lbs moving target just shows you don't know shit about guns. I'm guessing he was using a 9mm. If he was using a .45, it probably would have taken 2-3 but then you people would be bitching about 'why dese cawps all got dem robocop guns, yo?' even though currently they use hollowpoints that are designed to fragment and rip the fuck out of your organs.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah Zimmerman should have been guilty because he was basically stalking Martin. And Martin got scared and was like screw this, he attacked him. Zimmerman wasn't a cop so he had to right to be following him even after 911 told him to stop.


Walking behind somebody and asking questions, even if he was berating him, isn't against the law, nor does it warrant getting beat up. Just like being asked by an officer to get off the street onto the sidewalk is not an abuse of police power nor does it warrant Brown assaulting the officer.


Lets just say Wilson never drew his gun, then what do we have? A 6+ foot male who assaulted and officer and robbed a convenience store. Depending on the severity of the injuries sustained by Wilson would land Brown in prison for a very long time and the terms "gentle giant" and "kid" never would have been used to describe him. Hell it never would have made the national news.

I remember when the story first broke. "Unarmed teenager shot while surrendering, running with hand up, witness claimed" I thought that is terrible I hope the cop gets what's coming. Then it turns out the "kid" was filmed earlier committing strong arm robbery and his accomplice was the witness fpalm and the kid wasn't exactly a kid. I'm 6'3" 300# if I shaved my beard and stood next to Brown we'd look the same age, and I'm 31. 

I still didn't discount that the officer was in the wrong, however. More and more evidence showed never had his hands up or running away while shot, witnesses hand conflicting reports, the key eye witness had before caught lying to on a previous report. Now my mind has changed, not to side with Wilson, but that it is going to take a real investigation and the facts reviewed by peers and a decision rightfully made, just the way justice system works. Just like I said before the jury was agreed on by both sides and no probable cause was present to indict Wilson, case fucking closed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HardKoR said:


> Walking behind somebody and asking questions, even if he was berating him, isn't against the law, nor does it warrant getting beat up. Just like being asked by an officer to get off the street onto the sidewalk is not an abuse of police power nor does it warrant Brown assaulting the officer.
> 
> 
> Lets just say Wilson never drew his gun, then what do we have? A 6+ foot male who assaulted and officer and robbed a convenience store. Depending on the severity of the injuries sustained by Wilson would land Brown in prison for a very long time and the terms "gentle giant" and "kid" never would have been used to describe him. Hell it never would have made the national news.
> ...


Its called harassment. Also the 911 operator told him to stop following Martin and he did not listen. Its a huge difference a civilian following someone around and stalking them than it is a police officer. I hope you can see the difference.

And I never said that Wilson shouldn't have shot Brown to defend himself. I said Brown never should have charged him. I am agreement with you on the Brown case as you can see from my previous posts.

All I was saying is Zimmerman was way more in the wrong than the police officer in the Brown case

I never said that Wilson should have been indicted. He was defending himself by he was being charged by a 300 LB guy. Like I said if Brown never charged him, he wouldn't be dead.

Did you even quote the right post LOL Go back and read my other posts.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> George Zimmerman had self defense wounds, and it was proven that Trayvon was in fact on top attacking him cuz you know "science bitch". I guess you "missed" that evidence. I've said it before, news media outlets love to "clean" up a story to get people emotionally involved with it. They see ratings in it , which is why they do it . They love to lie to people.


My point exactly. All you have to do is hide behind some loop hole and that makes the murder okay. Basically I can pick a fight with a random stranger on the street and if I'm losing I have the right to stab them in the throat. That's essentially what happened with Zimmerman, he picked a fight with a guy he had no business confronting in the first place, got his ass kicked, and that gave him an excuse to kill the guy.

btw what's with all these "he was 300lbs" arguments? Is this implying that fat people are almost immune to bullets?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

FreakyZo said:


> No I'm educated enough to know that Police aren't here to protect me so I tend to get myself out of those situations but not without a price tag


This is what I was waiting for someone to say.

You are 100% correct, the police are not there to protect you, the police are there to protect and serve *the public*. 

Mike Brown was a threat to the public. He had committed robbery, assaulted a police officer and attempted to retrieve the officer's gun. Let's say he got the gun and shot the officer. Now on the run from shooting a cop, who else would he have put in harms way in the community that has gathered to defend him. What if while shooting at the cop a stray bullet hit a little girl walking in the street.

The media keep saying he was unarmed, if he was reaching for the officer's gun he was not unarmed.

Just days after Mike Brown's shooting, a black officer shot and killed a white male who was unarmed. He shot him because he was reaching in his waistband while approaching the officer. This was all caught on the officer's body cam, no charges were brought against the cop because it was reasonable to believe the officer thought the white male was pulling out a gun.

If one thing comes from all this, I really hope all police cruisers are equipped with dash cams and officers with body cams.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

lmao you people will never let Zimmermann go will you? 

Take it up with the hispanics. Zimmermann is not white. 

Oh, wait, this isn't about guilt, it's about having an oppurtunity to spout how much you hate white people.... Even though Zimmermann isn't white...


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its called harassment. Also the 911 operator told him to stop following Martin and he did not listen. Its a huge difference a civilian following someone around and stalking them than it is a police officer. I hope you can see the difference.
> 
> And I never said that Wilson shouldn't have shot Brown to defend himself. I said Brown never should have charged him. I am agreement with you on the Brown case as you can see from my previous posts.
> 
> ...


My first paragraph was the response to your quote, the rest was a general post for the thread, sorry for the confusion. Still even harassment as it may be it still doesn't give a person a right to attack the harasser. I am not aware of any law that permits you to initiate a physical altercation if a person is "harassing" you, nor any law that you have to do what a dispatcher suggests you do. Martin could have just ignored him the whole way home and filed a report of being harassed, instead that just kicking Zimmerman's ass was a better idea and it ended up costing his life.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its called harassment.


It doesn't matter. Harrassment does not give a citizen the legal right to physically attack someone. This isn't middle shool 'he was bugging me!' isn't an excuse to push someone to the ground and start assaulting them. In fact, in many states, assaulting someone when they are on the ground is considered attempted murder.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank fuck I don't live in Murica. I don't want TSA illegally groping my crotch for no reason. Especially if that agent is a dude


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Black folks are rioting right now because they just told America once again that the value of a black boy's life means shit in America. I don't give a fuck about evidence. Ol boy was shot in the fucking head and ya'll going to sit here and act like Wilson wasn't responsible in any way for the murder when these cops are trained to know where to aim. He should have been charged for manslaughter at the least.
> 
> ...





Headliner said:


> Because this explains the riot behavior.
> 
> Oh btw it's ok for white people to riot when they win the Super Bowl but us uneducated monkey ****** can't riot when we don't feel shit is right.
> 
> ...





Headliner said:


> Yeah because us ****** are blind and don't see shit.
> 
> Ya'll sip on that classic cover up white tea and act like Wilson did no wrong. By the first couple shots Brown would have been too weak to do anything. 6 times, 6 times, 6 times. IS HE DEAD YET. 6 times 6 times. HE STILL ON HIS FEET? LET ME CLAP THIS BIG ***** IN THE HEAD.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> It's a shame these blacks are rioting over nothing.
> 
> When the head coach of your football team gets fired for knowingly having a child molester on his staff that's a reason to riot. Or if your favorite sports team loses in the championship game. Unarmed black kid getting murdered and the killer getting off free just because he has a stupid ass badge? Eh, no big deal.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> What does black on black crime have to do with anything? Black on black crime has as much relevance to this case as last night's episode of Raw.
> 
> And furthermore, you do realize that no one commits more crimes against whites than other whites right? But nah lets ignore that and continue spouting out black on black statistics every chance you get.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> You do realize that there are whites out there in Ferguson burning shit up too? The media just makes it seem like it's only the blacks. If you had seen the live streams of people actually in the streets of Ferguson as this stuff is happening, you'd have seen that there were whites in the crowds too. And for the record a number of people in the crowds aren't even from Ferguson, they're from other towns and came strictly to stir up trouble.
> 
> The guy who set the cop car on fire yesterday (Which was the first thing to go up in flames if I'm not mistaken) was a white guy, not black.
> 
> ...





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> So he shot at him twelve times, hitting him six times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the most authentic & truly insightful posts from the above users. Fuck rep, I *respect* the candor & conviction from some of these guys that have LIVED the issues that others are debating in a fucking vacuum. The numbers can be skewed but even so, they still don't lie: socioeconomic racism & discrimination is alive, well, & present. This burying your head in the sand bit, this post-racial America charade is pathetic.

You can be aware of the forces that rule out society, shape our world views, & determine our success rate from birth without being irrational or oversensitive. This attempt at false equivalence is intellectual cowardice. Nice to see quite a few characters pull off the mask so we can see what lies beneath.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Stop trying to spin this '18 year old kid' bullshit. At 18 I was 6 feet tall 220lbs. I played rugby and hockey and I was one of the smaller guys.
> 
> And the fact you think 6 shots is some absurd amount to drop a 300 lbs moving target just shows you don't know shit about guns. I'm guessing he was using a 9mm. If he was using a .45, it probably would have taken 2-3 but then you people would be bitching about 'why dese cawps all got dem robocop guns, yo?' even though currently they use hollowpoints that are designed to fragment and rip the fuck out of your organs.


I'm not spinning it anyway, whether I said "human being, man, boy, black male, or whatever" my point was he was an unarmed 18 year old who was shot at, 6 times. I never said I knew shit about guns, I have never owned, used, or looked up info about them. I'm pretty sure I even acknowledged what the dude was saying about the "FULLY GROWN BLACK MAN" (seeing as it's bothering you guys that much) was grabbing at the cop's gun in order to start acting a fool. It is what it is then. I simply can't believe (unless I saw it myself) that somebody could be still so fully mobile after 6 shots.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4cM6iqcJAc


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I wish I was there rioting. I would have finally gotten me a Play Station 1.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1370930-interview-witness-10.html


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FearlessNikki said:


> My point exactly. All you have to do is hide behind some loop hole and that makes the murder okay. Basically I can pick a fight with a random stranger on the street and if I'm losing I have the right to stab them in the throat. That's essentially what happened with Zimmerman, he picked a fight with a guy he had no business confronting in the first place, got his ass kicked, and that gave him an excuse to kill the guy.
> 
> btw what's with all these "he was 300lbs" arguments? Is this implying that fat people are almost immune to bullets?


You can't use self defense when you start the fight (as in if you throw the first punch). 

The point about Brown being 300 pounds is that he looked intimidating and looked like someone that the cop wouldn't be able to stop without using his gun.


I'm also glad that we're seeing all of these posts about Zimmerman and Martin and people against the non-indictment are bringing up the facts of that case instead of the facts about this case. I posted a pretty rational fact based post with links to all of the evidence that was presented to the grand jury. Not one person saying that he should have been indicted responded to it. 

I posted the evidence with links to testimony of every witness. Someone please tell me why he should have been indicted.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I simply can't believe (unless I saw it myself) that somebody could be still *so fully mobile *after 6 shots.


That's because no one is saying that. 

He is charging, *THEN* you start shooting. 6 shots can easily be fired in the span of 2 seconds. And when someone is running at you, they are a moving target so it's hard to tell where you are hitting them. A shot that will hit center mass when the suspect is off both his feet, will hit him in the head when his feet come down to the pavement to step. You keep shooting until the body goes down because in the moment you don't even know for sure if you are hitting at all. The only way to know is that the target goes down.

This isn't about cops. This is just how shooting is done. You shoot the target until it drops. You don't shoot it twice and stand there hoping it just drops on it's own accord. This isn't a movie, it's real life. 

A fragmenting bullet takes a while to do it's work. Dying from a gutshot, for example, can take hours. 

Sure, in movies, you shoot someone and they just fall down dead instantly, but, again, not in real life.

And again, because it isn't sinking in, what *you* can or cannot believe is irrelevent. Literally millions of people have died from gunshot wounds in human history. The people who NEED to know, DO know how they work. The fact you don't, has NO BEARING WHATSOEVER on anything. 

Your own ignorance does not give you the right to call into question standard tenets of shooting that experts have spent decades refining simply because 'oh it just doesn't look right to me.' 

That's soccer mom logic.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Be thankful. Our brave police officers are cleaning the streets and keeping us safe from the filth of society.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Be thankful. Our brave police officers are cleaning the streets and keeping us safe from the filth of society.


You would like this movie.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I posted the evidence with links to testimony of every witness. Someone please tell me why he should have been indicted.


I pointed out three things about this case that, on their own, would warrant probable cause for indictment. You agreed, but I suppose you've changed your mind so I'll do you one better. It's been claimed in the given evidence that after the altercation Mike Brown ran 30 feet away before turning to charge back at Wilson, yet he died 150 feet away. How did he get there after being shot three times in the head and neck? It's questions like those that need to be answered in honest and thorough judicial processes, and there are so many of these aspects of the case that are too vague and too surface level that to claim it did not warrant going to court is farcical.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

samizayn said:


> I pointed out three things about this case that, on their own, would warrant probable cause for indictment. You agreed, but I suppose you've changed your mind so I'll do you one better. It's been claimed in the given evidence that after the altercation Mike Brown ran 30 feet away before turning to charge back at Wilson, yet he died 150 feet away. How did he get there after being shot three times in the head and neck? It's questions like those that need to be answered in honest and thorough judicial processes, and there are so many of these aspects of the case that are too vague and too surface level that to claim it did not warrant going to court is farcical.


See, I can understand this complaint. Personally I think he should have been charged so the case could have been thoroughly trashed by the defence and proven without any shadow of a doubt that it was a justifiable shooting. 

Except, that would be a massive waste of millions of dollars of tax payer money. And the DA clearly decided that getting humiliated in court wasn't going to help his career and that it was irresponsible to waste taxpayer money trying to prosecute a guy just to appease a small vocal minority.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> See, I can understand this complaint. Personally I think he should have been charged so the case could have been thoroughly trashed by the defence and proven without any shadow of a doubt that it was a justifiable shooting.
> 
> Except, that would be a massive waste of millions of dollars of tax payer money. And the DA clearly decided that getting humiliated in court wasn't going to help his career and that it was irresponsible to waste taxpayer money trying to prosecute a guy just to appease a small vocal minority.


Anyone who actually paid attention to the specifics of this case as well as the DA speech last night and report will understand why this officer was not indicted. The problem is that the liberal media is influencing people who are not really studying the facts of the case and not doing their homework and making an emotional plight out of it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> See, I can understand this complaint. Personally I think he should have been charged so the case could have been thoroughly trashed by the defence and proven without any shadow of a doubt that it was a justifiable shooting.
> 
> Except, that would be a massive waste of millions of dollars of tax payer money. And the DA clearly decided that getting humiliated in court wasn't going to help his career and that it was irresponsible to waste taxpayer money trying to prosecute a guy just to appease a small vocal minority.


Calling this a waste of resources in a country where you go to court for killing someone's dog is incredibly fucking gross though. Don't do that.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

How was Justice served?
http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=b493e6c4d31beda32fdaf8e2d&id=73514e334b

http://www.vox.com/2014/11/25/7281165/darren-wilsons-story-side

Some of the reactions in this thread has me believing msot of you are listening to hearsay more so than actual facts. Are you even watching the news in the past two days. Everyone with sense is outraged. 
























A lighter article: comical, but sad when you think about the way the cop describe Brown: 
http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...gth_speed_pain_tolerance_and_the_magical.html


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> if that was indeed the case, then like I said, the officer was well past provoked. But I still think 6 was a crazy amount and can't fathom how an 18 year old kid could still be coming at you that wild being shot that many times. Surprised it even took a fatal blow to put him out.


As others are saying, if you'd get past the mentality/misnomer that this guy was a "kid", maybe that would help you understand. We all know what "kid" implies, and that is "child", "adolescent" ect incapable of harming an adult. The guy rivaled Mark Henry is size and girth, if you can imagine him charging at you then perhaps you could imagine him absorbing a few slugs before losing momentum. Also, precisely because he was apparently in a charging stance, that would easily explain why the cop was not able to get a good stopping shot and had to resort to a kill.
I am a trained killer by the way, but of course the military trains very different from law enforcement, though at the root there is some in common. We are trained to go for head and heart shots, anything else is a waste of ammo and inviting return fire. Very rarely would we ever go for an incapacitating shot unless we were going for a capture. Law enforcement trains in numerous escalating scenarios. A warning shot would have been great, apparently this escalated very quick and there was no time for that.
An incapacitating shot would have been next against an enraged, large, unarmed person, that is likely what he was trying to do and hence why multiple rounds were fired. That actually shows a measure of restraint, don't know what your firearms experience is but you can run off 6 rounds in under 2 seconds easily.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Should you be mad that a guy you think is murder got off? yeah sure, why not 

Should you got set the local Shell gas station on fire to show the "man" (not sure who exactly that is)? No

Big corporations have everything insured and the cops will receive more funding to clean up the mess 

Those businesses will not come back to your neighborhood, the employees will be laid off and the police will crack down harder than ever

as Y2J's book said

"You were so mad at him you destroyed your rental car?"

"YEAH"

"You sure showed him"


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

The verdict should've been reached on Black Friday. That is all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> That's because no one is saying that.
> 
> He is charging, *THEN* you start shooting. 6 shots can easily be fired in the span of 2 seconds. And when someone is running at you, they are a moving target so it's hard to tell where you are hitting them. A shot that will hit center mass when the suspect is off both his feet, will hit him in the head when his feet come down to the pavement to step. You keep shooting until the body goes down because in the moment you don't even know for sure if you are hitting at all. The only way to know is that the target goes down.
> 
> ...


I understand that a person won't die from a simple gun shot wound right away. I also understand this isn't a movie. I also understand that I didn't see this situation go down, and how this dude was charging at the officer after 6 gun shots to the body. I just know he was shot at and 6 of the shots hit him apparently. Didn't seem to understand how someone who was shot 6 times could still be coming at you still with such force that it would lead to a fatal blow. 

I didn't see it, so yes, it doesn't seem right to me. I also know you don't just shoot twice and wait till the target to drop on his own especially seeing as the target was still coming at the cop apparently after all those shots till a shot in the head put him away.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I don't know why everyone acted surprised. And Obama's speech ut


Did he say if he had a son he'd look like Michael Brown?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://imgur.com/gallery/rYd72

^goddamn thugs, rioting for no reason. :no:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Some people are over thinking this. It's easy to say when you're sitting in your chair, eating nachos and drinking coke, "yeah, he probably shouldn't have shot him so many times". It's a lot more tricky when you're the cop, and this guy enters your car to assault you, swings on you, you're dazed and probably don't know what's going on for a bit, and you then see the guy charging you. 

Michael Brown has nobody to blame but himself on this one. If you assault a cop and they feel their life is endangered, I think the cop has the right to defend themselves. People think that all police officers are these Rambo type guys who are in perfect shape, are ready at all times.... they don't realize that cops are regular people like everyone posting on these forums.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Also it's not really helping the cause that these people rob and loot liquor shops lol. Not sure that's what Martin Luther King had in mind back in the day.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Rick_James said:


> Also it's not really helping the cause that these people rob and loot liquor shops lol. Not sure that's what Martin Luther King had in mind back in the day.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Medicaid said:


> How was Justice served?
> http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=b493e6c4d31beda32fdaf8e2d&id=73514e334b
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2014/11/25/7281165/darren-wilsons-story-side
> ...


The news is hearsay. What do you think hearsay is?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I just saw on the news the cop said he felt like he was being hit by Hulk Hogan, what? Why did he say that jabroni? He should have said the Iron Sheik! lol


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Medicaid said:


>


I think the whole idea is, the rioters, by enforcing negative stereotypes, are pretty much more dangerous to the reputation of the normal black people then anything else.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> I think the whole idea is, the rioters, by enforcing negative stereotypes, are pretty much more dangerous to the reputation of the normal black people then anything else.


You're really missing the point of that post lol. Did your parents ever tell you the thing about those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind? It's kind of the same thing here. A person holding all black people in a more negative light because of these protests was a person that never held black people with high regard in the first place. That's the point, why change for someone that doesn't approve of you anyway? Why be peaceful to someone that's gonna be violent to you anyway? Etc, etc.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

samizayn said:


> You're really missing the point of that post lol. Did your parents ever tell you the thing about those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind? It's kind of the same thing here. A person holding all black people in a more negative light because of these protests was a person that never held black people with high regard in the first place. That's the point, why change for someone that doesn't approve of you anyway? Why be peaceful to someone that's gonna be violent to you anyway? Etc, etc.


If you think that way than nothing is ever going to be accoumpislhed

both look like assholes and the guy in the middle who is not involved (the one whose support you need the most) thinks that you are just as bad as the other side and stays the fuck out 

If you want change you need outsiders and burning shit just makes you look bad 

When people start raging over a cause my first thought is "LOL serious business" because they look so dumb

Its focuses more on being loud than actually saying something that will help and improve peoples lives


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

samizayn said:


> I pointed out three things about this case that, on their own, would warrant probable cause for indictment. You agreed, but I suppose you've changed your mind so I'll do you one better. It's been claimed in the given evidence that after the altercation Mike Brown ran 30 feet away before turning to charge back at Wilson, yet he died 150 feet away. How did he get there after being shot three times in the head and neck? It's questions like those that need to be answered in honest and thorough judicial processes, and there are so many of these aspects of the case that are too vague and too surface level that to claim it did not warrant going to court is farcical.


Does that really establish probably cause though? From what I've been reading from the documents that have been provided is that Wilson got out of the car and chased Brown down the street. Then Brown turned around and ran at Wilson. 

Wilson got the distance wrong I guess? Are are you sure there was a misprint somewhere where they said 30 feet instead of 30 yard? 30 feet isn't exactly a realistic distance for someone to run. I mean you can run 30 feet in a couple of seconds really. 

And what does the distance being wrong even suggest? If it the statement was given incorrectly I don't see how that's indicative of Wilson doing anything wrong. Think of it this way, if Wilson actually murdered Brown he would want to give the correct estimate on how far Brown ran. If Wilson did nothing wrong he would also want to accurately report how far Brown ran.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

samizayn said:


> You're really missing the point of that post lol. Did your parents ever tell you the thing about those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind? It's kind of the same thing here. A person holding all black people in a more negative light because of these protests was a person that never held black people with high regard in the first place. That's the point, why change for someone that doesn't approve of you anyway? Why be peaceful to someone that's gonna be violent to you anyway? Etc, etc.


I can honestly tell you that IMO this is the worst kind of mentality to have.... the "well they aren't going to like us anyways". Looting alcohol from stores pretty much kills off any sort of "we want to take a stand against police brutality" point these people may have had, which wasn't much considering a lot of people thought the cop acted in self defense. 

For an example, stuff like this is going to drive businesses away, drop down real estate, and then these same people will wonder why their community is so poor. Respect is often earned, not given. For example, look at people from Indian or other areas like Japan or China. In America, these people can often experience discrimination too. On the flip side though, these people garner a lot of respect, they often come off as well educated and as a recruiter, I can tell you most businesses *love* to hire these types because they've developed a reputation as being hard working. On the flip side, when people see stuff like this, I think their respect for black people often drops. Which sucks because for every person that thinks looting is really "avenging Michael Brown", there's a lot of black people that work hard, don't rely on the government, and make something of themselves. 

And while I totally agree that racism has played a lot in holding down black people, I think a lot of the blame is placed on themselves for creating the situations they are born into.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Every piece of evidence backs Wilson's testimony up. When you assault a police officer, go for his gun, and the gun discharges then it's highly probably he feels like his life is in danger.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Does that really establish probably cause though? From what I've been reading from the documents that have been provided is that Wilson got out of the car and chased Brown down the street. Then Brown turned around and ran at Wilson.
> 
> Wilson got the distance wrong I guess? Are are you sure there was a misprint somewhere where they said 30 feet instead of 30 yard? 30 feet isn't exactly a realistic distance for someone to run. I mean you can run 30 feet in a couple of seconds really.
> 
> And what does the distance being wrong even suggest? If it the statement was given incorrectly I don't see how that's indicative of Wilson doing anything wrong. Think of it this way, if Wilson actually murdered Brown he would want to give the correct estimate on how far Brown ran. If Wilson did nothing wrong he would also want to accurately report how far Brown ran.


According to blood splatter Brown advanced 21 feet towards Wilson, and the final shot was fired when Brown was 8 or 9 feet from Wilson. One of the witnesses said Wilson was backing up when the final shots were fired which supports the theory that Brown was coming at him at the time.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Every piece of evidence backs Wilson's testimony up. When you assault a police officer, go for his gun, and the gun discharges then it's highly probably he feels like his life is in danger.


Except for the fact that Brown was over 150 feet away from Wilson, had his hands up, was shot over twelve times with Wilson standing over his fallen body. Not to mention the fact that the police chief initially mentioned that Wilson had no idea of the robbery before his altercation with Brown but Wilson's testimony states that he received a call about the robbery.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Except for the fact that Brown was over 150 feet away from Wilson, had his hands up, was shot over twelve times with Wilson standing over his fallen body. Not to mention the fact that the police chief initially mentioned that Wilson had no idea of the robbery before his altercation with Brown but Wilson's testimony states that he received a call about the robbery.


How can Wilson be 150 feet away but also be standing over his body?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I love how this is basically both sides saying your information is biased :lol The media is never right, no matter who it is, they always pander to their demographics


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sean Hannity just tore Browns lawyer a new asshole.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I was not there. I don't know the full story and seeing as there's conflicting eyewitness reports, the truth of what happened is likely muddled. I don't agree with the lethal force that was used, though, as he could've been incapacitated with the gun instead of killed. That's all I will say on that situation.

As far as the verdict goes and the rioting going on, it's quite sad that people have resorted to such extremities. I can sympathize with their desire for a measure of justice, but I do not condone the violent riots that have erupted. Even the man's parents have said not to go that far. All in all, this was a situation that did not need to go as far as it did.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Whether you choose to tear up your own damn city over it or if you post about your disapproval on a message board, the decision still stands.

And again, it was a unanimous decision. Keep that in mind. :clap


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How can you term him a murderer when the case against him was so flimsy, 12 people spent months deliberating and couldn't even agree to indict him on something as weak as a mitigated form of manslaughter? Not even one person wanted to charge him with a single thing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> How can Wilson be 150 feet away but also be standing over his body?


He shot over twelve rounds, I guess the last couple with Wilson standing over Brown.










It's been confirmed for months by the police chief that Brown was 150 feet away from Wilson when he started shooting.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Brown's stepfather saying "Burn this bitch down" was totally uncalled for. That's inciting violence.



he's an ex-con, waddaya expect?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't fathom why anyone would want to be a cop in this day and age. Seems to me that as time goes on, we might just get more terrible incidents like this one. Because why would any decent, rational person want to risk putting themselves in the kind of situation like this? It's possible we're probably going to get fewer and fewer decent, rational people signing up to be cops.

Well, at least the media outlets are getting great ratings out of all this, so somebody wins. Congratulations America. :clap


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

In Minneapolis, protesters got ran over by a car when blocking traffic. Gee, you think?

- Vic


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

#Mark said:


> He shot over twelve rounds, I guess the last couple with Wilson standing over Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how you know that Wilson was still shooting Brown while he was standing over him, but wouldn't that pretty much coincide with Wilson's comments that Brown pretty much was running towards him?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> In Minneapolis, protesters got ran over by a car when blocking traffic. Gee, you think?


I saw on the news here a couple hours ago a bunch of protesters here got arrested for walking onto the highway downtown. I wonder if you do something like this, and prevent an ambulance for getting to the hospital resulting in the a person dying, can you be charged? Would any of them even care?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone else itching to go shopping in Ferguson on Friday morning?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't even been following this story yet I fully understand the situation here.
What a mess.
The media's again fanning the flames of racial tensions.
Nobody wins.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A side effect of this whole incident is that a good 90+% of my facebook friends have revealed themselves to be dumbasses. And I'm talking people of all points of view, too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> A side effect of this whole incident is that a good 90+% of my facebook friends have revealed themselves to be dumbasses.


Pretty much this :duck

Literally everything I've seen on social media from people has made me cringe. I don't think they looked into what a grand jury is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> He shot over twelve rounds, I guess the last couple with Wilson standing over Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right so the cop gave Brown plenty of time and chances to stop charging toward him and he gave him until 150 FT which isn't much before he started firing. 

I am curious what the people think would have happened if the cop never shot brown and let Brown tackle him. The cop would probably be dead instead of Brown.

I don't know how anyone can defend Brown when he was charging the cop. 

Also the lying eye witness's are what could have damaged the case big time by claiming Brown running AWAY from the cop when he was shot. LOL I mean really, the evidence showed he was hit from the front.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Watching Bill O'Reilly on Fallon, nodding my head with agreement.


Never thought I'd do that. Wait, how the fuck did he get on Fallon?!??!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

#Mark said:


> He shot over twelve rounds, I guess the last couple with Wilson standing over Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DGenerationMC said:


> Watching Bill O'Reilly on Fallon, nodding my head with agreement.
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd do that. Wait, how the fuck did he get on Fallon?!??!


Tell me about it lol.... I saw Hannity the other day, normally I watch it if I feel like being a masochist but I find I actually agree with some of the shit he says lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That no good lying son of a bitch got away with it :bahgawd

JR, Calm down, the boss might here you :lawler

Oh, Give me a break :bahgawd

Will someone please do something, he's runnin' away like a scolded dog :bahgawd

Damn him! Damn him straight to hell :bahgawd


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Tell me about it lol.... I saw Hannity the other day, normally I watch it if I feel like being a masochist but I find I actually agree with some of the shit he says lol.


I like watching Red Eye from time to time if there's somebody I like on there like Jim Norton, Anthony Cumia or Sherrod Small but other than that I stay the hell away.

That one co-host chick is real hot, though. She always sits the side of the table where you can see her legs :yum:. I think she's a former Miss USA or something. Did I mention she was hot?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Obama let ferguson burn. He is using it as a distraction so he can shove his immigration bill through with no attention to him. its the perfect fucking plan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Obama hates black people obviously, he's an Uncle Tom.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Got a bit more caught up on this...
No National Guard called in to handle the rioters/looters?
Somebody's got some splainin to do!


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I saw on the news here a couple hours ago a bunch of protesters here got arrested for walking onto the highway downtown. I wonder if you do something like this, and prevent an ambulance for getting to the hospital resulting in the a person dying, can you be charged? Would any of them even care?


1.) I would think so.

2.) Probably not.

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Batko10 said:


>


Was about to subscribed but then I realized it wasn't him :lmao


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

My heart goes out to Michael Brown and his family...it's terrible to lose a son. 

At the same time, the man went out of his way to steal from a convenience store...then attack a police officer trying to do his job. Hell, one of the witnesses basically said that Brown was "Hulking Up" from the gunshots that were coming from Wilson. Yes, Wilson could have handled it a hell of a lot better and didn't need so many shots to resolve the issue. However, let's not pretend here that Michael Brown was innocent in this matter. 

Next, I can not, for the life of me, understand how the hell justice is served by stealing that 60-inch big screen TV or burning that auto parts store. How many exactly are there to protest, and how many were there to destroy and pillage. All that does is alienate the law-abiding business owners who will eventually pack up and leave the community. It also feeds into the stereotypes you want to avoid.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure how anyone familiar with the facts of the case could have a problem with this. Clearly self-defense.

Please stop being race-baited by the racist media and distracted with trivial shit like this. The state and cops do a lot of fucked up shit that never gets reported or talked about.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> I love how this is basically both sides saying your information is biased :lol The media is never right, no matter who it is, they always pander to their demographics


That may have been true up until now, but now that some of the findings of the grand jury have been released, those on the side of the cop are more factual, those for the "gentle giant" are still clinging to urban myth.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I love how people in the news push MLK in the discussion and fail to mention this:



Spoiler: ...and I quote















Now I condemn riots. It hurts your community and I would never participate in one. But I can understand the frustration of some rioters (not the looters). Brown was no angel, but he was unarmed and shot multiple times.

Im just glad I live in a country where the police isnt trained to shot to kill.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Well thanks for the discussion everyone. Minus a few a you, it seems that everyone in this thread agrees with the killing of a Un-armed teenage black male (something that tends to happen a lot) for something so petty when people have kept their lives for making even bigger mistakes than that around police. To those that think this isn't about race and position in the USA well you can keep living in your ignorance in your high an mighty life that you have and continue to talk about black people all you want on this wrasslin' website( terrible place to voice your passion by the way, I was only doing this thread for people who where not aware of this bullshit yet) and say that people have no reason to be mad and that the media is making it seem bigger than it actually is. Despite all the people who feel the same way about the way police handles young black males being a huge fucking issue in America and has been since god knows when, hell it's our history. Get educated on the history please instead of thinking black people are whining and complaining( which I'm not going to lie it pretty much ticks me off with that arrogant bullshit out of some of your mouths) all. Non of you see if first hand, non of you see all the harassment a young black male gets out here for driving something nice, for walking while black,(experienced this first hand).This is the racist state of MO people wake the fuck up and realize that the whole thing was handled like ass since day one, pissing damn near every black person you'd meet in the area, and later on, pissing off the world. You people sound like the prosecutor talking about "uh, I don't think the media should have blown this up" fuck you, I love the fact that such a stupid decision was made by a bunch of people who don't want to fuck up the norm, police harassment of blacks, making everyone pay up so they can have money for all that precious military armor for such a small town. This has blown up in their face that's all. And now we have people that support Mike and his family and Ferguson all over the damn country In protest. 

The harassment, killing, bullying, and racial profiling are a fucking problem and if you don't think so you are ignorant. If you think this was handled correctly, you are ignorant. If you believe everything that Darren Wilson has to say, you are ignorant. If you believe the all the riots and anger are not stemmed from being tired of being treated like fucking dogs( hell a 16 year old shot a police dog getting 23 years), you are ignorant. You believe that the State of MO is not racist state, your are really fucking ignorant. 

Shit is real out here people, get a fucking grip. And you can proceed to call me a angry black man, or a ...... all you want behind your computer, but know this at the end of the day, it's only like what 8 of you who agree with the police who really don't know shit because if you did you wouldn't agree with the fool who shot an Un-armed black man in broad daylight in the middle of the street who had left the body their for hours to get his story straight. 

Black people need more education! Know our rights! This is an uprising not a just a Media Frenzy, but some of you just don't care but that's fine cause no one cares about you either.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

TheJack said:


> I love how people in the news push MLK in the discussion and fail to mention this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asinine and ill informed statement.
Cops in the US are not "trained to shoot to kill", they are trained to use appropriate force for various situations and that can range from a warning shot to a head shot. If you have an enraged 300 pound gorilla charging at you, a head shot will quickly become the only option.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm praying for the white folks of Ferguson, Missouri. I hope they stand strong during these difficult times for them.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

HornSnaggle said:


> Asinine and ill informed statement.
> Cops in the US are not "trained to shoot to kill", they are trained to use appropriate force for various situations and that can range from a warning shot to a head shot. If you have an enraged 300 pound gorilla charging at you, a head shot will quickly become the only option.


See, I dont think it was the appropriate thing to do or the only option.
Brown charged Wilson after he was shot by him. He was fleeing the scene. He didnt have to shoot him.
If the werent trained to shoot, Wilson would have called for backup, found and arrested Brown for theft and assault on a police officer. And no, Im not quoting movies, thats what they do in other developed countries. 

Also, Im not buying this whole 300 pound gorilla talk. Wilson was atleast 6'4 210 pounds. He was no toothpick and I expect a police officer like that to be able to subdue a untrained, 300 pound 18 year old without lethal force.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

TheJack said:


> See, I dont think it was the appropriate thing to do or the only option.
> Brown charged Wilson after he was shot by him. He was fleeing the scene. He didnt have to shoot him.
> If the werent trained to shoot, Wilson would have called for backup, found and arrested Brown for theft and assault on a police officer. And no, Im not quoting movies, thats what they do in other developed countries.
> 
> Also, Im not buying this whole 300 pound gorilla talk. Wilson was atleast 6'4 210 pounds. He was no toothpick and I expect a police officer like that to be able to subdue a untrained, 300 pound 18 year old without lethal force.


don't know what to tell ya, you grapple with an officer, go for his gun and proceed to charge him it will not be a good ending for one of the participants. Nice that you live in such a peaceful society, , it is anything but that in black communities here. For the record, he was not fleeing, and backup was called for. "He didnt have to shoot him" is your opinion and easy to say from the safety of your keyboard in your civilized land far, far away.

I will grant the point that in most cases lethal force should not be used on an unarmed aggressor. In this case the aggressor had already grappled for the officers gun and the gun had discharged, once you do that it instantly becomes life or death. If he would have opted for hand to hand combat as you seem to suggest, he could well have lost his life and I suppose that would have made you happy ,,, Or perhaps you'd be wondering why the hell he didn't just shoot him ?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sorry but what a shit country. If it happened in France, the whole country would be under blood and fire. A policeman killed a white rasta guy last month, streets were on fire for weeks. Fight for your rights Americans, justice is corrupted when it comes to judgning the police.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I'm sorry but what a shit country. If it happened in France, the whole country would be under blood and fire. A policeman killed a white rasta guy last month, streets were on fire for weeks. Fight for your rights Americans, justice is corrupted when it comes to judgning the police.


I don't know if you know man but the 'non-shit' countries are the ones where things are taken care of civilized and without riots. :toomanykobes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I'm sorry but what a shit country. If it happened in France, the whole country would be under blood and fire. A policeman killed a white rasta guy last month, streets were on fire for weeks. Fight for your rights Americans, justice is corrupted when it comes to judgning the police.


Judge your own shit, bigoted country before you judge ours. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/22/france-jewish-shops-riot_n_5608612.html


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Allur said:


> I don't know if you know man but the 'non-shit' countries are the ones where things are taken care of civilized and without riots. :toomanykobes


Well did justice work here? 



VRsick said:


> Judge your own shit, bigoted country before you judge ours. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/22/france-jewish-shops-riot_n_5608612.html


I'm not gonna defend that, first of all because I was part of the pacifist anti Israel walk, but the attacks started when cunts like LDJ group (betar a like group, you know, a jewish group not allowed in usa because of its violence) ganged up several hijab wearing women and did provocation and attacks during the peacefull walk while police were defending them. Yes the attacking them back stupid but the blame is on both sides since the big jewish entities in France are not willing to say one bad thing about LDJ, while Muslim entities have showed their disgust for these attacks on synagogues.

And yeah I do think France is a shit country btw politically. I know you americans are really patriotic but come on, the guy killed a kid and is now free. Do you reely find this anny normal? And try to turn the discussion by bringing another French exemple okay?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Well did justice work here?


That isn't at all what I was implying.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheJack said:


> I love how people in the news push MLK in the discussion and fail to mention this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think MLK would condone looting just to steal shoes and tv's and its not like people aren't heard during protests but riots prove nothing but immaturity and ignorance


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Well did justice work here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal? no, I don't think killing people is ever considered normal. Lawful? yes. Brown attacked the officer, tried to take his gun,then charged at him to attack him again. Evidence ranging from where the shell casings were to where blood was to the injuries on the officers face as well as witnesses all support the officers story. A grand jury looked through all the evidence, 10x more than what we know, and found they couldn't indict him on anything. The legal system worked and justice was served.

And its funny how 18 changes from kid to adult depending on the narrative and what side of the situation they are on. If Brown had killed the cop, he would be referred to as an adult (which he is) and instead of that innocent looking picture of him with headphones on they keep using, a picture of him looking like the thug he was would be plastered all over tv. But since he was killed, he is a innocent, young, sweet baby boy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

VRsick said:


> If Brown had killed the cop, he would be referred to as an adult (which he is) and instead of that innocent looking picture of him with headphones on they keep using, a picture of him looking like the thug he was would be plastered all over tv. But since he was killed, he is a innocent, young, sweet baby boy.


lmao, yes. Why are you acting like this is news? What his age means under the law becomes irrelevant when you realise he would have been under the age of majority a few weeks beforehand. Nothing is different except he happened to finish school. Still lived with his parents, still probably had pocket money, still hadn't transitioned to the full independence that truly, definitively marks someone as an adult. The age of majority exists in the law for practical reasons but please don't let's act like real life is some sort of Sims type deal where becoming an adult is an on/off switch.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> And yeah I do think France is a shit country btw politically. I know you americans are really patriotic but come on, the guy killed a kid and is now free. Do you reely find this anny normal? And try to turn the discussion by bringing another French exemple okay?


He was not a kid, he was a grown man and a very large one at that.
A very large, violent man who made some poor decisions that costed him his life. The grand jury has made the decision that the officer acted in defense of his life, they saw far more evidence than me and you know of, how is it that you think it is as simple as "the guy killed a kid" ?
As far as French politics, most chaos is caused by imported muslims, I think it is a shame there is such a large group of foreign zealots allowed to roost there.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Asinine and ill informed statement.
> Cops in the US are not "trained to shoot to kill", they are trained to use appropriate force for various situations and that can range from a warning shot to a head shot. If you have an enraged 300 pound gorilla charging at you, a head shot will quickly become the only option.


I have been corrected via PM by someone is a position to know that warning shots by US law enforcement were generally banned from training decades ago.
A simple search confirms this as true, though there can be and has been instances of their use in the heat of the moment from time to time.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

samizayn said:


> lmao, yes. Why are you acting like this is news? What his age means under the law becomes irrelevant when you realise he would have been under the age of majority a few weeks beforehand. Nothing is different except he happened to finish school. Still lived with his parents, still probably had pocket money, still hadn't transitioned to the full independence that truly, definitively marks someone as an adult. The age of majority exists in the law for practical reasons but please don't let's act like real life is some sort of Sims type deal where becoming an adult is an on/off switch.


Actually, _*under Missouri law a 17 year old is tried as an adult*_. The simple fact of the matter is that unless a person is mentally impaired for whatever reason, that it is reasonable to assume that even a 17 year old knows right from wrong. And a 17 year old should fully know that it is wrong to physically confront a cop. Missouri law reasonably assumes that a 17 year old is aware of and mature enough to know that committing a crime will bring punitive measures under the law. A person's maturity level unless they are mentally impaired has no bearing on right or wrong in relation to the law. Other wise younger teenagers such as 13-15 year olds could use an immaturity defense in juvenile court which of course does not work.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

FreakyZo said:


> Well thanks for the discussion everyone. Minus a few a you, it seems that everyone in this thread agrees with the killing of a Un-armed teenage black male (something that tends to happen a lot) for something so petty when people have kept their lives for making even bigger mistakes than that around police. To those that think this isn't about race and position in the USA well you can keep living in your ignorance in your high an mighty life that you have and continue to talk about black people all you want on this wrasslin' website( terrible place to voice your passion by the way, I was only doing this thread for people who where not aware of this bullshit yet) and say that people have no reason to be mad and that the media is making it seem bigger than it actually is. Despite all the people who feel the same way about the way police handles young black males being a huge fucking issue in America and has been since god knows when, hell it's our history. Get educated on the history please instead of thinking black people are whining and complaining( which I'm not going to lie it pretty much ticks me off with that arrogant bullshit out of some of your mouths) all. Non of you see if first hand, non of you see all the harassment a young black male gets out here for driving something nice, for walking while black,(experienced this first hand).This is the racist state of MO people wake the fuck up and realize that the whole thing was handled like ass since day one, pissing damn near every black person you'd meet in the area, and later on, pissing off the world. You people sound like the prosecutor talking about "uh, I don't think the media should have blown this up" fuck you, I love the fact that such a stupid decision was made by a bunch of people who don't want to fuck up the norm, police harassment of blacks, making everyone pay up so they can have money for all that precious military armor for such a small town. This has blown up in their face that's all. And now we have people that support Mike and his family and Ferguson all over the damn country In protest.
> 
> The harassment, killing, bullying, and racial profiling are a fucking problem and if you don't think so you are ignorant. If you think this was handled correctly, you are ignorant. If you believe everything that Darren Wilson has to say, you are ignorant. If you believe the all the riots and anger are not stemmed from being tired of being treated like fucking dogs( hell a 16 year old shot a police dog getting 23 years), you are ignorant. You believe that the State of MO is not racist state, your are really fucking ignorant.
> 
> ...


I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> As far as French politics, most chaos is caused by imported muslims, I think it is a shame there is such a large group of foreign zealots allowed to roost there.


:ti

I think discuting is not even needed after what you just said. :clap



VRsick said:


> And its funny how 18 changes from kid to adult depending on the narrative and what side of the situation they are on. If Brown had killed the cop, he would be referred to as an adult (which he is) and instead of that innocent looking picture of him with headphones on they keep using, a picture of him looking like the thug he was would be plastered all over tv. But since he was killed, he is a innocent, young, sweet baby boy.


I said Kid like when people called HBK Kid, just as an expression, I know that he is a full grown man

Isn't 21 the majority for USA btw? I thought it was


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


scared of what? post is garbage.

Petty?

A guy bigger than most professional athletes charging you with intent to harm you is petty?

Un-armed.

Makes it sound like he is a skinny child. Since when are un-armed people NOT DANGEROUS. 
Did he have a taser to stop? no. did he have any other way of subduing this large hulking man running at him? no.

What's pathetic is people making excuses nonstop. excuses after excuses.
HE WAS UNARMED!! SO FUCKING WHAT. He's still a dumb ass that went after a cop.

Maybe there is lots of racism in that state and people are upset.

Did racism have anything to do with this case? NO!

You guys need to stop backing the wrong "victims" if you want change and for people to take you seriously.
Stop trying to make thugs that live the thug culture as martyrs. Stop blaming the white man and government and police for all your problems. Take some personal responsibility for once its fucking 2014 not 1858.

edit- spelling grammar, just woke up


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


Maybe no one is bothering responding because you are a brick wall. Your mind was set that Wilson was an evil murderer at 12:05 on August 9th. Its clear you are too emotional to have a rational debate with. You hurl personal insults with anyone who doesn't agree with you calling them ignorant and stupid yet your train of thought is borderline incoherent. Every post you make it becomes clear to me that you really have no idea what you are talking about. Have you read through the 100 pages of evidence? Have you taken the time to absorb the facts about what actually happened? No you haven't. The personal experiences you claim that gives your argument so much validity actually has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Pipe bomb.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


Your post doesn't deserve a response. Quite frankly I don't think any of the posts here do. We all have our own opinions on the matter and I don't think they are going to change any time soon. People have a right to be mad, but the fact of the matter is, the right call was made not to indict anyone. If you want one though, then I'll bite.

Where do you think this was going to go? It was just going to end with another not guilty verdict. You and I both know it. People such as yourself want to talk about how blacks are the victims here and that they are unfairly treated and that this is just another example. When it comes right down to it though, it really isn't. It never was.

Let me use an example, the George Zimmerman case. This was something that was never supposed to even be a thing. George Zimmerman was let go, and it was determined that there was NO reason to charge him with any crime. He had bruises, cuts, and his story made sense. He was not guilty of anything. Do you remember what happened? The family of the poor kid who died (notice how I'm not saying black kid or referring to his race) went to the media about it by the advice of their laywer and several others. They turned this into a huge media sensation, and made George have to go through something that he should have NEVER went through in the first place. A trial. Guess what? He was found not guilty. What was the whole reason for this in the first place? It wasn't because of the fact that a kid was murdered by a cop. It was because of race. You and I both know it. Race. It made this thing spiral out of control, it ruined Zimmerman's life. It portrayed Trayvon Martin as an innocent kid who was a victim when he was far from it. At some point it needs to stop.

Are the self defense laws perfect? In my opinion, they are not. Sometimes that's a fall out for some people who were never in fact defending themselves. But the man who killed Brown WAS defending himself. It is unfortunate that Brown died that day, but don't try to act like it would have made any difference if this thing went to trial. There is already a lot of evidence that supports that an act of self defense was made by Wilson here. Going to trial would have done nothing other than put Wilson through something that he shouldn't have to go through. 

But the self defense laws are not the issue. In my opinion, the issue is race. And it's not in that we are killing other people because of this race, it's because we are using race as an excuse to be mad about this. We're looking at Mike Brown as a 16 year old black kid being killed by a white cop. Why? Why can't we look at this as it actually is, which is a kid basically trying to kill a cop and the cop defends himself? Why do we have to throw race into it? 

Sometimes, killings are racially motivated. We all know this. But then there are situations where the killing of a person was clearly not a race motivated act, but we look at the context and nothing more. In the end, it makes us racists. It makes the people who are rioting because a "black kid was murdered by a white cop and the cop got away with it" become racists. How about instead of focusing on the race, how about we focus on the fact that his was a fucking kid who died, a kid who never got to experience prom or graduating from high school was like because made incredibly stupid decisions? Rather than focus on making life for black people better, we should be focusing on making sure our kids take a step in the right direction and don't fucking rob people when ever they feel like it, and that they are as far away from things such as drugs and alcohol, you know, things that can screw up a decent minded person and turn him/her into an animal. 

How about, instead of focusing on whether or not someone is white, black, asain, what ever the fuck we want them to be, lets focus on the fact that we are all human beings, and that we make mistakes, will do good things, will do bad things, and will get punished for the things we deserve? Wilson won't get punished for what happened, because he doesn't deserve to be. That doesn't mean he has the right to kill kids, or anyone for that matter, but in a world that isn't perfect, we shouldn't be punished for what is simply an act of not being perfect. Wilson had every right to defend himself, but he accidentally killed the kid in the process. It wasn't murder. It was self defense. There's nothing more to it. There's no race motivation, there's no personal motivation. People have the right to be mad, and if I were related to Brown, I would be too. But it's time to accept it for what it is. And I don't think people will be able to do so until they stop focusing on what color these people were and start focusing more on the fact that they are human beings.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


Scared ? Try composing your rants using "paragraphs" so that peoples eyes don't bleed trying to decipher it.
Try to compose it as an adult and not as an insulting ghetto child, then maybe people would respond. And also, you might want to break your habit of slamming people for "hiding behind their computers" ... Since you are presumably posting from behind your computer as well [unless you are posting from the public library, strong possibility]


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Pipe bomb.


Damn, that was really built up.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


Your capitalization and punctuation is terrible

Your noble uprising is looting local businesses and hurting their own community 

Your cause is martyring a thief when I am sure there is a much better choice than no one gives a fuck about because it was not headline NEWZ

Your minimizing your opposition which is one of the best ways to kill your cause because you don't take them seriously 

WHAT KIND OF ASSHOLE SHOOTS A POLICE DOG?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Your post doesn't deserve a response. Quite frankly I don't think any of the posts here do. We all have our own opinions on the matter and I don't think they are going to change any time soon. People have a right to be mad, but the fact of the matter is, the right call was made not to indict anyone. If you want one though, then I'll bite.
> 
> Where do you think this was going to go? It was just going to end with another not guilty verdict. You and I both know it. People such as yourself want to talk about how blacks are the victims here and that they are unfairly treated and that this is just another example. When it comes right down to it though, it really isn't. It never was.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If you look at the statistics police especially white police have every damn reason to racially profile.

Whites are more likely to be targeted in interracial crime. FACT.
Whites are 7x more likely to be targeted by blacks than blacks will be by whites. FACT.
Whites are 10x more likely to be raped by blacks. FACT.
Blacks are a minority of 13% yet are a majority of the crime, murder, gun shooting, rape, drug, and prison statistics. FACT.

When do whites get to complain or riot huh? never. Speak a word and you are racist, intolerant. 

The numbers for black on black crime statistics are even worse and the true fucking tragedy plaguing black people in the USA. 

The problem here is not a few racist bad apple cops. Racism does not explain the statistics, the thug culture, the violence, the gangs, the disdain for education, the black on black violence.


But changing all that would require work. It would require a large group of people to want to change and to see themselves as part of the problem. It's just sooo much fucking easier to always blame whites, racism and government for the problems your race is facing.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Ferguson Grand Jury decision poll*

After months of deliberation, the grand jury has decided that there is no evidence to suggest that officer Darren Wilson committed a crime, and there will be no indictment. Do you:

* Agree, justice was served
* Disagree, justice was not served
* Still undecided, not sure if just was served or not

There is already a ranting multi paged thread on this topic, but no poll. Since the OP of that thread declared that only a few racists here agree with the decision, thought I'd post this to be sure.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Undecided but leaning towards that justice was served.

On one hand the eyewitnesses presented their accounts and the grand jury considered them before reaching their decision that the officer acted in fear of his life. 

On the other, I wasn't there so I can only go off of the conflicting eyewitness accounts (and that's the key here: There are many conflicting stories from the eyewitnesses. A fact that some see as a good reason to go to trial.) 

But as we know it's not going to trial. It's done. 

Michael Brown's step-father did nothing to help the perception of his now deceased step son when he called on the people to burn down the neighborhood in response to the decision. 

Businesses in the town have been destroyed, race relations have likely bottomed out across the country, and Brown is still dead. 

It's a fact that he is a criminal though and people need to at least remember that. This isn't some youth group kid wrongly targeted. Brown was a larger, adult man with a criminal mind who went for a cop's gun. 

If I'm that cop, at that point I'm fearing for my life and trying to defend it and yeah, maybe I'm going for my gun (instead of pepper spray, baton, or taser) to make sure that this criminal doesn't get to it first. 

So again I'm leaning towards justice was served but leaving a little room of error for the possibility that the shots didn't absolutely need to be fired (but that's only a decision that _could _be made in the moment and which you yourself *would *have to be in that moment IMO)


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

A trial would have been a disaster for the people who claimed they wanted it - What they really wanted was a lynching. 
They first of all would have insisted on an all black jury [or at least majority], else more riots. Then all the dirty details about the "gentle giant" and his upbringing by felons would have come out, which would threaten more riots.
Then he would have been found not guilty, and of course more riots bigger than ever. Fed charges are still possible, and of course black power Holder will do everything to make that possible, but that would face the same challenges. Civil trial more likely, where the burden of proof as I understand it is lower. Still be a lot of dirt to sling, and still more riots [of course]. If there was a conviction, I am pretty sure there would be riots of celebration.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

HornSnaggle said:


> A trial would have been a disaster for the people who claimed they wanted it - What they really wanted was a lynching.
> They first of all would have insisted on an all black jury [or at least majority], else more riots. Then all the dirty details about the "gentle giant" and his upbringing by felons would have come out, which would threaten more riots.
> Then he would have been found not guilty, and of course more riots bigger than ever. Fed charges are still possible, and of course black power Holder will do everything to make that possible, but that would face the same challenges. Civil trial more likely, where the burden of proof as I understand it is lower. Still be a lot of dirt to sling, and still more riots [of course]. If there was a conviction, I am pretty sure there would be riots of celebration.


I could see that but I said it earlier and I'll say it again. 
This is just a big losing situation for all sides of this issue.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

To burn down people's businesses, who have nothing to do with the incident, people from your own community and to destroy their business and their way of life is one of the stupidest things I have ever seen. It is so counterproductive it boggles the mind. That said, I doubt the agitators who did the burning cared one way or another what happened with the dead man. They saw a chance to loot, and cause chaos and took it. Scum of the scum that don't deserve to walk the streets in a civilized society.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FreakyZo said:


> Well thanks for the discussion everyone. Minus a few a you, it seems that everyone in this thread agrees with the killing of a Un-armed teenage black male (something that tends to happen a lot) for something so petty when people have kept their lives for making even bigger mistakes than that around police. To those that think this isn't about race and position in the USA well you can keep living in your ignorance in your high an mighty life that you have and continue to talk about black people all you want on this wrasslin' website( terrible place to voice your passion by the way, I was only doing this thread for people who where not aware of this bullshit yet) and say that people have no reason to be mad and that the media is making it seem bigger than it actually is. Despite all the people who feel the same way about the way police handles young black males being a huge fucking issue in America and has been since god knows when, hell it's our history. Get educated on the history please instead of thinking black people are whining and complaining( which I'm not going to lie it pretty much ticks me off with that arrogant bullshit out of some of your mouths) all. Non of you see if first hand, non of you see all the harassment a young black male gets out here for driving something nice, for walking while black,(experienced this first hand).This is the racist state of MO people wake the fuck up and realize that the whole thing was handled like ass since day one, pissing damn near every black person you'd meet in the area, and later on, pissing off the world. You people sound like the prosecutor talking about "uh, I don't think the media should have blown this up" fuck you, I love the fact that such a stupid decision was made by a bunch of people who don't want to fuck up the norm, police harassment of blacks, making everyone pay up so they can have money for all that precious military armor for such a small town. This has blown up in their face that's all. And now we have people that support Mike and his family and Ferguson all over the damn country In protest.
> 
> The harassment, killing, bullying, and racial profiling are a fucking problem and if you don't think so you are ignorant. If you think this was handled correctly, you are ignorant. If you believe everything that Darren Wilson has to say, you are ignorant. If you believe the all the riots and anger are not stemmed from being tired of being treated like fucking dogs( hell a 16 year old shot a police dog getting 23 years), you are ignorant. You believe that the State of MO is not racist state, your are really fucking ignorant.
> 
> ...


Racism is still very much alive in the world, I'm not doubting that. Look at some of the people on facebook and what they have to say, it's horrible. But this case isn't illustrative of any of those problems. 

Look at the facts of the case, everything is available for you to look at online. The facts of this case don't justify all of this outrage because it looks like the cop was justified in what he did.

I'm not particularly fond of police and there aren't many instances where I find myself taking their side. And if I found out that the a cop did murder a black kid for no reason I wouldn't be shocked. I believe that cops harass and racially profile and do all sorts of terrible things to black people in urban communities. Hell, I think police do all sorts of terrible things to people of all races. I just had an instance where a cop slapped someone in a Wal-Mart parking lot because the guy wouldn't let him search his car. Cops trample on the rights of every day people all the time and yield their power like it's absolute. 

But this time they didn't. In this case I don't think they did anything wrong. There are a ton of cases where they do things wrong and I'll be the first to condemn them. This isn't one of those cases.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Obama let ferguson burn. He is using it as a distraction so he can shove his immigration bill through with no attention to him. its the perfect fucking plan.


What is frustrating is that people should still be talking about the unconstitutional immigration de facto amnesty instead of being so focused on Ferguson. Let's be realistic that 99.9999999 percent of Americans are not directly affected by the Ferguson events yet in the longterm almost every American will be affected in some way or another by de facto amnesty unless Congress or a possible Republican candidate taking office in January 2017 reverses this amnesty. It always seems to happen that a major issue that impacts basically everyones life is always preempted by some media sensationalized event that everyone will have forgotten about a month from now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> What is frustrating is that people should still be talking about the unconstitutional immigration de facto amnesty instead of being so focused on Ferguson. Let's be realistic that 99.9999999 percent of Americans are not directly affected by the Ferguson events yet in the longterm almost every American will be affected in some way or another by de facto amnesty unless Congress or a possible Republican candidate taking office in January 2017 reverses this amnesty. It always seems to happen that a major issue that impacts basically everyones life is always preempted by some media sensationalized event that everyone will have forgotten about a month from now.


Exactly. These events are planned. It was a fucking distraction and its so obvious. Obama had his minions sharpton and holder fanning the flames for months on this case.'

they knew what the outcome would be. they did not send in the national guard.

they contained the area so mostly ferguson was just looted and burned down.

All a distraction so they can do more important shit and people won't notice.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Exactly. These events are planned. It was a fucking distraction and its so obvious. Obama had his minions sharpton and holder fanning the flames for months on this case.'
> 
> they knew what the outcome would be. they did not send in the national guard.
> 
> ...


You're joking right?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

It's obvious that Obama planned this all along and he also invented Ebola and possibly cancer.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> You're joking right?


Why is it a joke to think that the media should be more concerned about the de facto amnesty? That is the serious problem in our country right now that the vast majority of the media will not address the REAL issues and problems that directly affect the day to day lives of American citizens. Time and time again there are too many distractions from sensationalized stories such as Ferguson that distract from the big issues. 

To be fair if civil rights activists wanted to focus on supposed mistreatment by the police then this was not really the case to have people take them seriously or give them credibility. Instead what we have is a case that should not have received this much attention due to the facts of the case instead of the national dialogue being on the more serious and pressing issue of the controversial immigration executive order.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


“There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the ***** race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs — partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the ***** to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs.” 
― Booker T. Washington

you have heard of booker t washington.....up from slavery should be required reading for everyone.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Exactly. These events are planned. It was a fucking distraction and its so obvious. Obama had his minions sharpton and holder fanning the flames for months on this case.'
> 
> they knew what the outcome would be. they did not send in the national guard.
> 
> ...



agreed, most this white liberal fools should read up on saul alinsky, bathhouse barrys communist mentor. this is all taken from his handbook. tell me have you heard anything about obama granting illegal aliens amnesty? i don't expect obamas fellow travelers in the media to do any honest reporting anyway....


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I understand that a person won't die from a simple gun shot wound right away. I also understand this isn't a movie. I also understand that I didn't see this situation go down, and how this dude was charging at the officer after 6 gun shots to the body. I just know he was shot at and 6 of the shots hit him apparently. Didn't seem to understand how someone who was shot 6 times could still be coming at you still with such force that it would lead to a fatal blow.
> 
> I didn't see it, so yes, it doesn't seem right to me. I also know you don't just shoot twice and wait till the target to drop on his own especially seeing as the target was still coming at the cop apparently after all those shots till a shot in the head put him away.


So you understand all the reasons you are wrong, but still won't admit that you are wrong. How very American of you.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> If you look at the statistics police especially white police have every damn reason to racially profile.
> 
> Whites are more likely to be targeted in interracial crime. FACT.
> Whites are 7x more likely to be targeted by blacks than blacks will be by whites. FACT.
> ...


Source??
And these sources better be from credible source like from the FBI, CIA, Homeland Security or DOJ.

Especially on the rape part. Because I have seen many reports stating that whites are more likely to commit a sexual assaults, then any other race. Matter of fact the FBI Crime statistic for 2013 confirm my suspicions. 

White account for 65% of the rapes/sexual assault in the nations, while the other races make up the other 35%.
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/tables/table-43.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

samizayn said:


> You're really missing the point of that post lol. Did your parents ever tell you the thing about those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind? It's kind of the same thing here. A person holding all black people in a more negative light because of these protests was a person that never held black people with high regard in the first place. That's the point, why change for someone that doesn't approve of you anyway? Why be peaceful to someone that's gonna be violent to you anyway? Etc, etc.


Oh I get it. So the shopkeepers in Ferguson keep murdering black people and THAT'S why the black people are looting their stores. Thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Brown's parents reaction to Wilson's interview and testimony ... 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhZjdEkIt6U4o7q7Gv


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> blah blah blah


One of the things I really hate about this kind of shit is how the liberals have co-opted the word 'ignorant' to mean racist. 

If someone examines all the facts and figures and takes a look at what black people do to their own neighbourhoods and their own neighbours and decides 'well, I don't like that,' he isn't ignorant. He might be racist. But his racism isn't coming from a place of ignorance.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> Source??
> And these sources better be from credible source like from the FBI, CIA, Homeland Security or DOJ.
> 
> Especially on the rape part. Because I have seen many reports stating that whites are more likely to commit a sexual assaults, then any other race. Matter of fact the FBI Crime statistic for 2013 confirm my suspicions.
> ...


Obvious flaw of those stats is the feds decided some years ago to start calling mexicans and other hispanics "white", so the stats are totally skewed.
Why they did this is anyones guess, mine is it is a rather transparent attempt to hide the wave of crime they import into this nation.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Obvious flaw of those stats is the feds decided some years ago to start calling mexicans and other hispanics "white", so the stats are totally skewed.
> Why they did this is anyones guess, mine is it is a rather transparent attempt to hide the wave of crime they import into this nation.


According to the Huffington Post in 2013. Latinos and Hispanics(which is a ethnicity group) arrest records were never put into these statistics so their arrest rates were essentially tossed in the trash. Whites, Black, Asians/Pacific Islanders and Native Americans were the only ones accounted for in these statistics.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/25/fbi-latino-arrests_n_3492521.html

Edit: I stand corrected. You are right.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Eternity* said:


> Source??
> And these sources better be from credible source like from the FBI, CIA, Homeland Security or DOJ.
> 
> Especially on the rape part. Because I have seen many reports stating that whites are more likely to commit a sexual assaults, then any other race. Matter of fact the FBI Crime statistic for 2013 confirm my suspicions.
> ...


I did a quick search and found this (only on homicides granted). 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2011/crime-in-the-u.s.-2011/tables/expanded-homicide-data-table-6

448 Black on White killings and 193 White on Black Killings. 

Given the disparity in population I think it means that Blacks are more likely to get killed by a white person than a white person is by a black person BUT a black person is more likely to kill a white person than a white person is to kill a black person.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> According to the Huffington Post in 2013. Latinos and Hispanics(which is a ethnicity group) arrest records were never put into these statistics so their arrest rates were essentially tossed in the trash. Whites, Black, Asians/Pacific Islanders and Native Americans were the only ones accounted for in these statistics.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/25/fbi-latino-arrests_n_3492521.html
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. You are right.



Would likely make a major difference in some crime categories such as drug trafficking, gang violence and probably sex crimes as well. Maybe not so much in white collar crimes. You can go to the DEA most wanted website which is absolutely dominated inj every single state by "hispanics", most of them are categorized as "white", so obviously the stats mean nothing if you are looking for criminal activity among actual white people [which I consider to be folks with primarily European heritage/genetics].

They did the same thing with muslims, go to any local state police sex offender registry that has a large muslim population, you'll see them all listed as white. Seems a matter of time before they do away with any race based stats if this trend continues ,,, I guess some European nations have done just that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lumping Latinos and Hispanics into one ethnic group is a tall order, since many hispanics are, indeed, white (many Puerto Rican, some Mexican, Argentine, some Cuban). You know, the light skinned ones with primarily European (Spaniard) heritage and genetics. Many hispanics and latinos are black, ie many Dominicans. However, many are mainly Native American (Many Mexican/Nahua, many Peruvians). And of course, many are mixed heritage, or what they used to call mulattos back in the day. Of course, it is just easier to lump 'em all as "Hispanics" without going into the details, but that's what many people do. There's even racism in Central/South American and Caribbean Spanish countries because of this. The US even considers Hispanics to be of "Spanish cultural heritage regardless of race." It's a blanket term.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> Brown's parents reaction to Wilson's interview and testimony ...
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhZjdEkIt6U4o7q7Gv


I love how the mom completely disregards the evidence that proves that, for the most part, Brown did all of those things that she's claiming he wouldn't do simply because "she knows her son".

A mother knows their son better than anyone. This goes without saying. But they don't know everything about their son. We will always do things that will surprise others, even our loved ones. It's not uncommon. I hate this constant defense that people use that just because they know someone better than anyone else means they think they know what really happened. It's one of the most short sighted arguments I've ever seen regarding a matter like this.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> but know this at the end of the day, it's only like what 8 of you who agree with the police


Have a look at the poll, OP ?
At least you are consistent, just about everything that you say is theatric BS.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> If you look at the statistics police especially white police have every damn reason to racially profile.
> 
> Whites are more likely to be targeted in interracial crime. FACT.
> Whites are 7x more likely to be targeted by blacks than blacks will be by whites. FACT.
> ...


Thank you for showcasing your ignorance. It's a shame that there are plenty of people like you who think that all black people do is blame white people for their problems, and are engaged in thug culture, but it's no surprise that you are sucked into the media stereotypes and portrayal of black people.

"When do whites get to complain or riot huh? never."

Complain or riot about what? White people have participated in many riots and protests before.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Urban legends sprang up quickly here.
He was shot in the back. He was shot while on his knees with his hands behind his back, an execution. He was meekly trying to surrender saying "please don't shoot" when the evil racist white cop gunned him down in cold blood.
Dismissed as contrived fairy tales by thinking men and woman, all were unfortunately embraced as gospel truth by a large majority of blacks, and even after the grand jury had gone over every detail for months on end and pronounced the officer acted to defend his life from a violent, enraged man, they still cling to their fairy tales, as evidenced by the OP of this very thread. The "gentle giant" simply could have done no wrong at all [even though he committed a strong arm robbery just minutes before he attacked the cop].
So long as blacks stubbornly refuse to acknowledge reality, I am afraid they will make no progress at all as individuals or as a race.

Here are a select few quotes from the article, I imagine a more exhaustive record of the grand juries findings are available for those interested in THE TRUTH.
[BTW, one of the actual witnesses who backed up everything Wilson said is a black guy, I'm guessing if his identity is ever released he will be marked for death for having the nerve to tell the truth].


Grand jury documents rife with inconsistencies

Some witnesses said Michael Brown had been shot in the back. Another said he was lying face-down when Officer Darren Wilson finished him off. Still others acknowledged changing their stories to fit published details about the autopsy, or admitted that they didn't see the shooting at all.

An Associated Press review of thousands of pages of grand jury documents reveals numerous examples of statements made during the shooting investigation that were inconsistent, fabricated or provably wrong. For one, the autopsies ultimately showed Brown wasn't struck by any bullets in his back.

Jurors also were presented with dueling versions from Wilson and Dorian Johnson, who was walking with Brown during the Aug. 9 confrontation. Johnson painted Wilson as provoking the violence, while Wilson said Brown was the aggressor.

But Johnson also declared on TV, in a clip played for the grand jury, that Wilson fired at least one shot at his friend while Brown was running away: "It struck my friend in the back."

Johnson held to a variation of this description in his grand jury testimony, saying the shot caused Brown's body to "do like a jerking movement, not to where it looked like he got hit in his back, but I knew, it maybe could have grazed him, but he definitely made a jerking movement."

Another witness had told the FBI after the shooting that he saw Wilson shoot Brown in the back, and then stand over his prone body to finish him off. But in his grand jury testimony, this witness, acknowledged that he had not seen that part of the shooting, and that what he told the FBI was "based on me being where I'm from and that can be the only assumption that I have."

The witness, who lives in the predominantly black neighborhood where Brown was killed, also acknowledged that he changed his story to fit details of the autopsy that he had learned about on TV.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/078c...f14/grand-jury-documents-rife-inconsistencies


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Simply, I don't agree with the actions of either party involved.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Thank you for showcasing your ignorance. It's a shame that there are plenty of people like you who think that all black people do is blame white people for their problems, and are engaged in thug culture, but it's no surprise that you are sucked into the media stereotypes and portrayal of black people.
> 
> "When do whites get to complain or riot huh? never."
> 
> Complain or riot about what? White people have participated in many riots and protests before.



Pretty sure no one has to be sucked into stereotypes and portrayal of black people when the riots going on in Ferguson pretty much confirm the stereo type of some blacks. Call it what you want but blacks over and over again reenforce that stereotype A LOT.

I mean how many times do you see something does not go their way and blacks call it racism then riot or do something stupid.

The media does feed racial tensions for sure but the fact is if this was a black officer killing a white kid, it never even would have made headlines.



And again lets point at the Martin case, the guy that shot him was hispanic / latino but they kept calling him white because of of his parents were white. Which is funny because Obama is half black and they alway call him black, you never hear anyone call him white.

That guy in the video posted early summed up everything perfectly






Is he stereotyping too?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

World's Best said:


> Simply, I don't agree with the actions of either party involved.


This is my stance. I disagree most with protest by looting and arson.

I think this thread has been surprisingly somewhat civil so far save the blanket "you're ignorant" statements sometimes used (I haven't read every post for the record). That's pretty tame compared to what this could be. Still let's stop calling each other ignorant and other various derogatory terms.

Thanks.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I stopped using races to identify people years ago

now I use only one universal term to describe all people

"stupid"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Pretty sure no one has to be sucked into stereotypes and portrayal of black people when the riots going on in Ferguson pretty much confirm the stereo type of some blacks. *Call it what you want but blacks over and over again reenforce that stereotype A LOT.*
> 
> I mean how many times do you see something does not go their way and blacks call it racism then riot or do something stupid.
> 
> ...


Reinforcing the stereotype of what? Of those that commit crimes and loot during protests, when whites and people of races have done the same thing in other protests and riots? I don't know why are you so quick to criticize black people like the majority of us support these type of actions, and that we share a mob mentality, yet only people of other races are only capable of independent thoughts. Of course there are black people who doesn't take responsibility for their actions as the guy in the video mentions, but one black person's opinion cannot speak for the entire community.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Reinforcing the stereotype of what? Of those that commit crimes and loot during protests, when whites and people of races have done the same thing in other protests and riots? I don't know why are you so quick to criticize black people like the majority of us support these type of actions, and that we share a mob mentality, yet only people of other races are only capable of independent thoughts. Of course there are black people who doesn't take responsibility for their actions as the guy in the video mentions, but one black person's opinion cannot speak for the entire community.


Valid points, I have seen quite a few blacks, ordinary and prominent, denounce the mayhem. 
But if truth be told, almost all urban riots in the USA this past half century or so have been by mobs of blacks. If you wanted to point to similar destructive anti social behavior by other races, you'd be hard pressed. You can maybe point to party goers overturning a car after a team victory, but that is not the same and does not have nearly the sinister, anarchic hallmarks that tend to attach themselves to black riots & mass looting.
It is very disheartening to see, only 2 things can stop it - Within the black community itself, or brute force from law enforcement. With race hustlers like Jackson/Sharpton calling the shots, I see little hope here, and I fear a precedent has been established whereas when blacks feel they have been wronged, they have a carte blanche license to pillage. 
Look at the stepfather, this Head guy chanting on national TV "Burn this bitch down !!" Tell me why he shouldn't be arrested right now for inciting a riot.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Kiz said:


> good work america. your inherent culture of racism and violence will never end.
> 
> employing officers who don't have active links to the kkk would be a good start murica.
> 
> ...



where's this utopian paradise you live, please tell me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Valid points, I have seen quite a few blacks, ordinary and prominent, denounce the mayhem.
> But if truth be told, almost all urban riots in the USA this past half century or so have been by mobs of blacks. If you wanted to point to similar destructive anti social behavior by other races, you'd be hard pressed. You can maybe point to party goers overturning a car after a team victory, but that is not the same and does not have nearly the sinister, anarchic hallmarks that tend to attach themselves to black riots & mass looting.
> It is very disheartening to see, only 2 things can stop it - Within the black community itself, or brute force from law enforcement. With race hustlers like Jackson/Sharpton calling the shots, I see little hope here, and I fear a precedent has been established whereas when blacks feel they have been wronged, they have a carte blanche license to pillage.
> Look at the stepfather, this Head guy chanting on national TV "Burn this bitch down !!" Tell me why he shouldn't be arrested right now for inciting a riot.


Someone posted earlier in this thread a imgur post that showed looting and the destruction of property among predominantly white crowds. I don't see how those events should get a pass while black people still get criticized for it. There's nothing wrong with protesting against the decision of major cases like this one, but the problem is the rioting and looting that ensues with the protests.

For some reason, the media and people who aren't even black paint Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton as the leaders of the black community, and that they are the only one's who can speak for the community besides Obama, which couldn't be further from the truth.

If you are insinuating that the stepfather saying "Burn this bitch down" as anything to do with black culture, then I'm sure that if he had a different skin color, he would've said the same thing. He lost someone that was like a son to him, so of course he is going to be angry about it and support the protesters, although I disagree with the statement he made.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in a pretty nice area, and in the past month we have had this in my town.

1. Lady got kidnapped and raped from a 7-11 by 2 black guys.
2. Maverick got robbed by a black guy
3. 7-11 got robbed in the middle of the night by a black guy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> I live in a pretty nice area, and in the past month we have had this in my town.
> 
> 1. Lady got kidnapped and raped from a 7-11 by 2 black guys.
> 2. Maverick got robbed by a black guy
> 3. 7-11 got robbed in the middle of the night by a black guy.


And your point is?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Arcade said:


> And your point is?


Black's make it hard not to stereotype them in a negative way.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Valid points, I have seen quite a few blacks, ordinary and prominent, denounce the mayhem.
> But if truth be told, almost all urban riots in the USA this past half century or so have been by mobs of blacks. *If you wanted to point to similar destructive anti social behavior by other races, you'd be hard pressed. You can maybe point to party goers overturning a car after a team victory, but that is not the same and does not have nearly the sinister, anarchic hallmarks that tend to attach themselves to black riots & mass looting.*


Comparing the riots between the two races is impossible because both side have rioted over different reason. EVERY SINGLE riot from the blacks was brought by racial tension, oppression and what they felt were injustice. Meanwhile most of the riots featuring majority whites were attributed to silly reasoning like a football team losing or some type of sport team losing. Different reasons, different mentality, different effect. Theres a reason why the most deadliest riots in the world are usually those when the people feel they are being oppressed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> Black's make it hard not to stereotype them in a negative way.


And what makes those incidents any different from a white person committing a violent crime or robbing a store?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Arcade said:


> And what makes those incidents any different from a white person committing a violent crime or robbing a store?


No point in talking about it. You have your opinion and I have mine, and nothing will change on either side probably.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hennessey said:


> Black's make it hard not to stereotype them in a negative way.


I live in an almost exclusively white country and like you I'm from a pretty nice area. The violent crimes that you mentioned rarely happen. Yet when they do and if they do, they generally happen from certain areas, the "rough" areas - Areas where crime is always higher and where the residents are generally worse off. It's not a race thing, it's a social thing. The idea that people are inherently more likely to commit crimes because of their skin colour is just insulting in this day and age.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> No point in talking about it. You have your opinion and I have mine, and nothing will change on either side probably.


I guess there was no point in you to bring the crimes that a few blacks did in your neighborhood.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> I live in an almost exclusively white country and like you I'm from a pretty nice area. The violent crimes that you mentioned rarely happen. Yet when they do and if they do, they generally happen from certain areas, the "rough" areas - Areas where crime is always higher and where the residents are generally worse off. It's not a race thing, it's a social thing. The idea that people are inherently more likely to commit crimes because of their skin colour is just insulting in this day and age.


Apples to oranges. The social and cultural dynamics are different in the United States. Unfortunately, racial tension and relations have been tenuous throughout the sum total of American history and there is a large element of distrust still amongst a significant population of both whites and blacks in the United States. While race relations have improved in the United States there is still much reconciliation to be achieved.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> No point in talking about it. You have your opinion and I have mine, and nothing will change on either side probably.


Hold up. You came in this thread stating some irrelevant mess, singling out the crimes committed by blacks in your town, in an effort to reinforce a stereotype, and then when you get called out on it, you resort to that cop out excuse. 

:dahell



Irish Jet said:


> I live in a pretty exclusively white country and the violent crimes that you mentioned rarely happen. Yet when they do and if they do, they generally happen from certain areas, the "rough" areas - Areas where crimes is always higher and where the residents are generally worse off. It's not a race thing, it's a social thing. The idea that people are inherently more likely to commit crimes because of their skin colour is just insulting in this day and age.


Pretty much this. Committing crimes isn't something that is genetically passed down within a particular race, but is caused by the society itself. If society wasn't unfair and actually practices what they preach, in equal opportunity, then those in poverty wouldn't feel the need to resort to crime.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> Comparing the riots between the two races is impossible because both side have rioted over different reason. EVERY SINGLE riot from the blacks was brought by racial tension, oppression and what they felt were injustice. Meanwhile most of the riots featuring majority whites were attributed to silly reasoning like a football team losing or some type of sport team losing. Different reasons, different mentality, different effect. Theres a reason why the most deadliest riots in the world are usually those when the people feel they are being oppressed.


Mmmm, I dunno.
"I'm oppressed, so I think I'll go out and steal a flat screen TV and maybe a couple cell phones, then burn down a Little Ceasers pizza place". Don't add up, and the impression is is that they are just looking for the slightest pretext to loot and cause destruction, because they are at their very root not oppressed, but lawless, lazy people.
I know perfectly well that I can go out and clock someone on the head and have a pretty good payday with very little effort, it is only my common sense, self respect and sense of civility that prevents me from doing so. Black folk think white folk are born with a silver spoon, I got news, most aren't. My dad worked his ass off for 50 years and practically died in a factory. I've been working since I was 14, left home at 16 and joined the military straight out of high school. I now work my ass off in union construction, I was never handed a single thing in my life, everything I have got I have earned. I have a family that is well taken care of and that is due 100% to my own ethic and productivity, I don't need handouts and would not accept any if offered.
Whats to stop one of these underprivileged, oppressed blacks from going down the same road as me or my dad ? NOTHING is what, nothing except their acceptance that they are victims, and the only way they'll get by is with handouts and crime.

What separates the 1st world from the 3rd is largely law & order, take away that and we are going to look like a banana republic or some African nations which show much the same symptoms of societal breakdown - And no, to be blunt, I don't think its a coincidence that every single black run nation on this planet is a dismal failure, and the sons of Africa are headed down the same road here, even with all of the opportunities that stare them in the face if they only care to see them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Arcade said:


> And what makes those incidents any different from a white person committing a violent crime or robbing a store?


His point is that it wasn't white people committing those crimes in the area that he lives in, it was black people.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> "I'm oppressed, so I think I'll go out and steal a flat screen TV and maybe a couple cell phones, then* burn down a Little Ceasers pizza place*"


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Hold up. You came in this thread stating some irrelevant mess, singling out the crimes committed by blacks in your town, in an effort to reinforce a stereotype, and then when you get called out on it, you resort to that cop out excuse.
> 
> :dahell
> 
> ...


Because there is no point in having an actual talk with you guys. I see that now. I am willing to hear both sides. On the other hand some of you just scream "I'm right I'm right I'm right". No matter how much proof there is showing that the cop is not some asshole that likes to shoot black kids.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FreakyZo said:


> I want to see a response to this it seems like people are scared to respond to it on here.


The problem is that people aren't afraid to respond, there really is no point because nothing we say will change your mind. You have just automatically taken the side of the looters and pillagers and your reactions are as knee-jerk as those you accuse of systematic racism and just automatically siding with the police. You're not acting any differently. 

I saw this in my town about 15 years ago...Google Charles Lovelady. I went to high school with him, he was a flat-out jerk. Yes, he was black, but color notwithstanding he was a total jackoff. He was ejected from a nightclub for being out of dress code and harrassing waitstaff. He came back to the club, started a fight in the parking lot with the bouncers and died in the scuffle. 

The media went insane, a couple of knee-jerk columnists for our local fishwrap accused the bouncers of racism, etc. Yet, what people chose to ignore is the fact that if he felt that there was racism involved, he could have done something else other than come back to the bar and pick a fight with guys big enough to eat trees for breakfast. He could have taken the matter to court and sued, but instead made the choice to throw down and it ultimately cost him his life. He risked his life for the hood on his sweatshirt. Sorry, I can't compute that being a worthy cause. 

People need to start taking responsibility for their actions, and stop complaining that society is putting them down. If all people expect to play by the same set of rules, that goes for the good and the bad. Don't whine and complain when we tell you to be responsible for what you do. If a black person acts like an ignorant dumbass, I'm going to call them out on it and don't want to hear whines of racism when I would tell a white person the same thing. 

I understand you're angry, you have the right to be angry as you want to be. But, use that anger to do good, not moan and bitch and do nothing and expect it all to be better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Mmmm, I dunno.
> "I'm oppressed, so I think I'll go out and steal a flat screen TV and maybe a couple cell phones, then burn down a Little Ceasers pizza place". Don't add up, and the impression is is that they are just looking for the slightest pretext to loot and cause destruction,* because they are at their very root not oppressed, but lawless, lazy people.*
> I know perfectly well that I can go out and clock someone on the head and have a pretty good payday with very little effort, it is only my common sense, self respect and sense of civility that prevents me from doing so. *Black folk think white folk are born with a silver spoon*, I got news, most aren't. My dad worked his ass off for 50 years and practically died in a factory. I've been working since I was 14, left home at 16 and joined the military straight out of high school. I now work my ass off in union construction, I was never handed a single thing in my life, everything I have got I have earned. I have a family that is well taken care of and that is due 100% to my own ethic and productivity, I don't need handouts and would not accept any if offered.
> Whats to stop one of these underprivileged, oppressed blacks from going down the same road as me or my dad ? NOTHING is what, nothing except their acceptance that they are victims, and the only way they'll get by is with handouts and crime.
> ...


Your perception of black people isn't too much different than what you claim black people perceive white people to be. Some black people aren't able to succeed because of the prejudiced view that some in power have that black people are just lazy and complain.

And no, every black run nation isn't a failure, and many of the African countries that are screwed up are still dealing with the effects of European colonialism.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

There's 43 pages here, not sure if this was brought up here but did anyone even bother talking about Dillon Taylor? I see people being outraged by an unarmed black guy getting killed yet no one gives a shit when a white person dies at the hand of a black cop. Stuff like this, truly shows double standards and how racist people are. People cry racism all day long but when they get the chance to bring up another case they go quiet . Its a crying shame, people want justice only when it suits them . Point the finger all you want, but you're just as bad as the people you're complaining about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Reinforcing the stereotype of what? Of those that commit crimes and loot during protests, when whites and people of races have done the same thing in other protests and riots? I don't know why are you so quick to criticize black people like the majority of us support these type of actions, and that we share a mob mentality, yet only people of other races are only capable of independent thoughts. Of course there are black people who doesn't take responsibility for their actions as the guy in the video mentions, but one black person's opinion cannot speak for the entire community.


OH please the majority of the time when there is a riot or looting because of some court decision its blacks doing it. That is the sad truth, and I never said that whites don't riot because they have all you have to do is look at some guns n roses concerts for example. But you say it way more often with blacks than whites. Anyone who riots is stupid. 

If you really don't think black people reinforce their stereotypes then you need to get your head out of the sand since a lot of them do it every day and its always on the news. 
You are trying to claim that blacks don't reenforce their stereotypes yet you have not given any evidence to prove other wise. All the evidence points to it being true.

the problem is the small group of urban blacks make it difficult for everyone else that is black to be treated fairly. I still don't understand why anyone would think its a good idea to destroy a community because they were upset about something. They are only hurting themselves and their community, and their neighbors. 

Also don't act like people don't criticize whites when they riot. It happens all the time but whites don't get offended by being criticized. Its like when a team wins a world champion, and people of all races riot sometimes. They are all stupid.


this is all that needs to be said






skip to the 40 second mark


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Mmmm, I dunno.
> "I'm oppressed, so I think I'll go out and steal a flat screen TV and maybe a couple cell phones, then burn down a Little Ceasers pizza place". Don't add up, and the impression is is that they are just looking for the slightest pretext to loot and cause destruction, because they are at their very root not oppressed, but lawless, lazy people.


Many are oppressed and discriminated against. Hell you just stated it in your post. You referred to Blacks as Lazy people and guess what, your not the only non-black person who thinks that, and it's because of that way of thinking, why some blacks won't be hired. News flash people, being a certain race doesn't automatically wire you to behave like everyone else within that race. Just because a a minority within the group don't want to work or haven't found a job yet, doesn't mean that everyone else shares the same belief. Because right now as we speak, there is black woman who I know, who walks to work everyday and is currently working 3 jobs, just so she can take care of herself and her disabled mom. So don't give me that whole ''Their Lazy''story. 




> What separates the 1st world from the 3rd is largely law & order, take away that and we are going to look like a banana republic or some African nations which show much the same symptoms of societal breakdown - And no, to be blunt, I don't think its a coincidence that every single black run nation on this planet is a dismal failure, and the sons of Africa are headed down the same road here, even with all of the opportunities that stare them in the face if they only care to see them.


Read over these and come back to me about equal opportunities.
http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2008/08/09/study-black-man-and-white-felon-same-chances-for-hire/
http://www.nber.org/digest/sep03/w9873.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/20/black-college-graduates_n_5358983.html


Also the part about black run nations is inaccurate as everyone who actually payed attention in History class, knows that Europe fucked the entire continent up, when they colonzized and stipped the continent of it resources. Not to mention that many western civilization are still exploiting Africa for it resources to this day. But all of that is changing as 3 of the top 5 booming economies in the world are African nations.

http://www.therichest.com/rich-list/world/5-fastest-growing-economies-in-the-world/


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> *EVERY SINGLE riot from the blacks was brought by racial tension, oppression and what they felt were injustice. .*


*

On a mid-July evening in 1977 before most of you were born I was just starting to get ready to go to work the midnight shift. If my memory hasn't failed me it was about 2100 hours (9 pm) when all of a sudden the lights went out not only in our house, but apparently in the entire Queens (NYC) neighborhood where I lived at the time.

About 15 minutes later a phone call from my sergeant informed me that the entire city and surrounding metropolitan area was experiencing a blackout and I should get my ass to work ASAP.

After getting to work I found myself battling black rioters and looters for the next 12 hours until daylight and exhaustion forced them to quit and go home. It was the first time I had ever been in the middle of a full scale riot and we did NOT have the mandatory body armor and heavy mechanized equipment that they use today. 

The lights were still out the second night, but things were quieter since most of the stores had been looted the night before and pickings were slimmer.

I can frankly say that 95% of the rioting and looting occurred in black neighborhoods or on the fringes of white neighborhoods that bordered black areas. By the end of the second night the lights came on and the rioting and looting stopped, and the areas of the city populated by blacks were left demolished beyond recognition.

Up to that point it had been a relatively quiet summer from what I can remember. There was no reason or cause celebre' for blacks to riot They just took advantage of the blackout and literally destroyed whole areas of the city.

On the other hand, in their neighborhoods whites armed themselves with axe handles, baseball bats, and whatever they could get their hands on and stood guard to protect their homes and businesses from black looters. 

It's a good thing they did, because we just didn't have the manpower to protect everyone.

I try to keep an open mind, but the mentality and conduct of blacks in this country is suspect until proven otherwise. I've personally seen this shit before. It's nothing new. 

- Mike*


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Your perception of black people isn't too much different than what you claim black people perceive white people to be. Some black people aren't able to succeed because of the prejudiced view that some in power have that black people are just lazy and complain.
> 
> And no, every black run nation isn't a failure, and many of the African countries that are screwed up are still dealing with the effects of European colonialism.


Sorry, its a bit more than perception, I have lived it.
The neighborhood I grew up in in Detroit was a solid middle class, working class white neighborhood. Yeah it was Detroit and still a little rough, but people mowed their grass, walked their dogs and maintained their property. Blacks started moving in, crime went through the roof, whites moved out and guess what ? Out of a 3 block stretch on my old street today there are 3 houses left standing, and thats on both sides of the blocks.
Looks like an absolute war zone, something from Somalia. And I think back to the nice houses, nice people, nice dogs, and now its just ,,, nothing, being reclaimed by nature. It wasn't an act of nature, or act of god that destroyed that neighborhood, and 1,000's of others like it. It was an act of blacks.

I also was forced to go to a black school, forced integration. From my school a 3 block walk away I was bussed way across to the other side of town where I literally had to fight for my life just about every day. First day I was there the assistant principal got stabbed in the eye with a pencil by some skinny little black kid. Every day we had to run to the bus with black kids taunting and throwing things at us. One white kid decided to skip school, bad choice. He was found in a dumpster being eaten by rats 4 days later. I went to school with a bike chain around my neck and penny rolls in my pockets, and believe me I used them. Only thing positive I'll say about the black kids is they wouldn't rat you out, when I busted them up they'd say they fell down, they wouldn't tell the teachers, cops or parents nothing and neither would I - And that, I will tell you, is the only form of honor among thugs.

Finally got a concussion, broken ribs and busted nose in one of these brawls, as me and a couple friends were plotting the coming revenge my parents had had enough, they pulled me out of school and sent me to live with an aunt in the suburbs just to get out of there, probably saved my life because I was in my element battling, even though I was just in 7th grade. I loved to fight, got to the point where I looked forward to it and I'd plot out the night before exactly who I was going to mess up the next day. They nicknamed me "Hitman", which I took as a compliment and I did my best to live up to it. Moved out of Detroit shortly thereafter and never looked back.

The wonder is is that I don't hate blacks, not at all. Served with some fine brothers in the military, work with a few now and I have a black partner, big Jake, in one of my side businesses. I try to take people as individuals, but it is hard to overcome what I learned about packs of blacks in the school of hard knocks, and until this day if I see a group of more than 2 I am ready to rumble. I'm not going to play internet tough guy here, but lets say that I wouldn't be the most suitable victim for one of their knock out game attacks.

Far as colonialism, that is just another poor excuse to explain away their failures. They can't claim direct racism since there are no whites around, so they blame the whites that left 60 years ago !
Ummm, Yeah, keep believing that, and if you'd care to itemize all of the black run nations that are not dismal failures, I'm all ears.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH please the majority of the time when there is a riot or looting because of some court decision its blacks doing it. That is the sad truth, and I never said that whites don't riot because they have all you have to do is look at some guns n roses concerts for example. But you say it way more often with blacks than whites. Anyone who riots is stupid.
> 
> If you really don't think black people reinforce their stereotypes then you need to get your head out of the sand since a lot of them do it every day and its always on the news.
> You are trying to claim that blacks don't reenforce their stereotypes yet you have not given any evidence to prove other wise. All the evidence points to it being true.
> ...


http://imgur.com/a/rYd72

And I'm sure that there are plenty of more incidents as well. So please explain how black people commit violent crimes and rob places, they are reinforcing the stereotype that every black person is a thug or criminal, yet when white people do the exact same crimes, it's only an individual action, and it doesn't represent the community as a whole. What also reinforces stereotypes are the people who foolishly believe in them, when only a minority of black people commit violent crimes. 

When a majority white crowd riots, people place the blame on the actual rioters and not on white people which I agree with, yet when a majority black crowd riots, many people are always quick to assume that black people encourage that type of behavior and places the blame on black people as a whole.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Batko10 said:


> On a mid-July evening in 1977 before most of you were born I was just starting to get ready to go to work the midnight shift. If my memory hasn't failed me it was about 2100 hours (9 pm) when all of a sudden the lights went out not only in our house, but apparently in the entire Queens (NYC) neighborhood where I lived at the time.
> 
> About 15 minutes later a phone call from my sergeant informed me that the entire city and surrounding metropolitan area was experiencing a blackout and I should get my ass to work ASAP.
> 
> ...


hmmmm fair enough.

MOST RIOTS from blacks was brought by racial tension, oppression and what they felt were injustice. :HHH2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll say this much. I go to College in Cleveland, Ohio. Those stereotypes that we see some blacks portrayed as? Well, safe to say, you see a lot of it in Cleveland. It's unfortunate, for someone like myself who tries to stay away from stereotypes, to see this, but it's everywhere. Whether it's a black guy/girl being the janitor at our dorms, or the black guy being the one asking you for change, or even just something as simple as the black girl being obnoxiously loud in the god damn dining hall. It is here loud and clear, and it's probably like this in other parts of the country as well. But with each race comes differences, and even then, it won't matter. Everyone is different regardless of their race and regardless of where they were raised, which I think it the ultimate determining factor. Where we come from.

The one thing I've learned from living directly in Cleveland for two years is to keep an open mind. Expect the best out of people. Ignore the stereotypes and don't have expectations. You shouldn't be surprised when a black person is nice to you or when a white guy asks you for change. I've come across so many people who think like this, and it's not a good thing, and that I think is where our problem lies. We expect the worst out of humanity and as a result we think about their faults. We forget that we are all human beings at the end of the day.

I am on the cops side, the side of people supporting the idea of not indicting wilson for shooting. Am I saying I am in 100% support of what happened? No. I don't support what happened. But the fact of the matter is, a trial is not needed. There is no reason to push for something that will only lead to further drama and bullshit no one wants to put up with. Does Brown's family really think the stress of a trial, and then the HUGE disappointment of a not guilty verdict (which is something we know would happen) is going to make things any better? At this point, the best thing for not only them, but for everyone else who is continuing to make fools out of themselves by participating in these riots, is for us to move on from this, learn how we can avoid it and learn how we can make ourselves better as people from this. 

So far the rioters aren't doing this. Regardless of whether or not they are black or white or any other color, they need to pop in a DVD of Spike Lee's Do the Right Thing, grab a cola and move the fuck on with their lives.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Sorry, its a bit more than perception, I have lived it.
> The neighborhood I grew up in in Detroit was a solid middle class, working class white neighborhood. Yeah it was Detroit and still a little rough, but people mowed their grass, walked their dogs and maintained their property. Blacks started moving in, crime went through the roof, whites moved out and guess what ? Out of a 3 block stretch on my old street today there are 3 houses left standing, and thats on both sides of the blocks.
> Looks like an absolute war zone, something from Somalia. And I think back to the nice houses, nice people, nice dogs, and now its just ,,, nothing, being reclaimed by nature. It wasn't an act of nature, or act of god that destroyed that neighborhood, and 1,000's of others like it. It was an act of blacks.
> 
> ...


I have also lived it along with millions of other black people in the US, and there plenty of middle class black neighborhoods in country including the one that I'm living in. I've also dealt with some unruly black kids before in my childhood, but I'm not going to hold a grudge against black people, and get defensive when they approach because of what happened in my past. 

Colonialism is a valid reason for why some of the black countries aren't succeeding, and it's not another reason to blame whites. It's true many African countries often suffer from internal conflicts, like terrorist groups, militias, cultural conflicts, etc... but colonialism affected political and economical structure of many of the African countries. As for some well off majority black countries, many of the West Indies aren't bad, Southern Nigeria and Ethiopia are also well off. For many African countries, the most affluent parts are in the cities, while the rural areas and countryside suffer from violence and extreme poverty.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I mean how many times do you see something does not go their way and blacks call it racism then riot or do something stupid.


I think there's far too much generalizing around here about "what blacks do". That's prejudiced for sure and borderline racist. I'm not whatsoever denying what you say about a significant black contingent that acts the way you describe, but not ALL of them act the same way. 

Two examples:

Brown's biological father called for peaceful protest.
Brown's step-father called to "burn this bitch down."

While one eyewitness suggested foul play by the officer, I believe another eyewitness (who was black) actually supported the officer's version of what happened (but wants their anonymity preserved to avoid backlash from the outraged contingent within the black community). 

Just don't lump all black people into the same thought processes because there are differences in opinions and actions. Once it turns into ALL of 'them' are 'this way', it's prejudice. 



birthday_massacre said:


> The media does feed racial tensions for sure but the fact is if this was a black officer killing a white kid, it never even would have made headlines.


That is the stupidest thing I've ever read. 
Of course that would make headlines! fpalm
It just wouldn't turn overly racial in the same way as this Brown case because white people aren't racially profiled like innocent (and of course non-innocent) black people often are.

But it would definitely be in the headlines. 
A cop shooting an unarmed suspect multiple times in the middle of the road will make headlines regardless of race.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


> hmmmm fair enough.
> 
> MOST RIOTS from blacks was brought by racial tension, oppression and what they felt were injustice. :HHH2


Hey man, rioting has NEVER helped change an injustice.. Never.. Well, except for South Central, India, Ireland, Stonewall, and South Africa. 






Batko10 said:


> On a mid-July evening in 1977 before most of you were born I was just starting to get ready to go to work the midnight shift. If my memory hasn't failed me it was about 2100 hours (9 pm) when all of a sudden the lights went out not only in our house, but apparently in the entire Queens (NYC) neighborhood where I lived at the time.
> 
> About 15 minutes later a phone call from my sergeant informed me that the entire city and surrounding metropolitan area was experiencing a blackout and I should get my ass to work ASAP.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I completely agree.. White people never riot and when they do it's certainly not over trivial things like the shooting of an unarmed teen..

It's about more pressing matters like a local sports team losing a game:



Spoiler: a spoiler




























































Actually, some of the situations that cause white people to riot are a lot worse than sports. Like the Great Pumpkin riot.

Here's a look at white people rioting because of grave injustices!

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/11/white-people-rioting-for-no-reason.html


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

What about the REAL victim, the poor convenience store owner who Michael Brown ROBBED in the first place? Where's his "justice"? And now those damn thugs victimized him a SECOND time by looting and trashing his store.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> I went to school with a bike chain around my neck... and believe me I used (it).


This is the best story I've ever heard and I'm stealing it.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Arcade said:


> http://imgur.com/a/rYd72
> 
> And I'm sure that there are plenty of more incidents as well. So please explain how black people commit violent crimes and rob places, they are reinforcing the stereotype that every black person is a thug or criminal, yet when white people do the exact same crimes, it's only an individual action, and it doesn't represent the community as a whole.


Because white people account for obout 74% of the population while black people account for about 12%. And they are responsible for roughly EQUAL amounts of the nation's violent crime. Meaning, statistically speaking, of course, black people are more than 6 times as likely to commit violent crimes as white people. 6 times.

I don't have an opinion on this. It's just statistics.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> And I'm sure that there are plenty of more incidents as well. So please explain how black people commit violent crimes and rob places, they are reinforcing the stereotype that every black person is a thug or criminal, yet when white people do the exact same crimes, it's only an individual action, and it doesn't represent the community as a whole. What also reinforces stereotypes are the people who foolishly believe in them, when only a minority of black people commit violent crimes.


Young black males, say between the ages of 14 to 30, are maybe 2% of the population, yet this single demographic commits the majority of violent crime in this nation. A large majority of black males have been, are, or will be involved with the criminal justice system, and our jails I am quite sure have a majority black population [granted, surpassed by mexicans in some areas].
Believe me, if it were Irishmen or Mongolians committing crimes at this level, I'd be all in favor of profiling them, and I'd be on my guard whenever in proximity to them.
Everyone knows about the thug culture that is so pervasive with blacks. For many, the only legit goals in life they have is to either rap or play basketball, short of that its a life of crime. Everyone also knows their family structure is shattered, with over 75% of them born to single mothers, they will likely never know a positive male role model. They walk around with their boxer shorts exposed and speak a bastardized tribal dialect that very few outside of their clan can comprehend. They are named Devanoius or Leshandra, all of these things do not bode well for them fitting into the society they are living in. Some blacks like Bill Cosby are bold enough to point these things out. "Pull up your pants, speak English and stay in school !" they will say - And they will be promptly slammed as "Uncle Toms" for having the gall to speak the truth, of proposing solutions instead of spouting excuses.

For most of these self imposed handicaps, there are no parallels with whites or any other ethnic group, so its of little use saying "well whites do this sometimes to and no one cares". 



> When a majority white crowd riots, people place the blame on the actual rioters and not on white people which I agree with, yet when a majority black crowd riots, many people are always quick to assume that black people encourage that type of behavior and places the blame on black people as a whole.


I'd like to know what "white riots" you are even speaking of, yes I'm sure you can google and post pics of rowdy white sports fans causing some havoc after a game, but they generally are not looting, pillaging, chanting and burning in city streets for days on end.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I think there's far too much generalizing around here about "what blacks do". That's prejudiced for sure and borderline racist. I'm not whatsoever denying what you say about a significant black contingent that acts the way you describe, but not ALL of them act the same way.
> 
> Two examples:
> 
> ...



No it doesn't. What about this case ?

http://wreg.com/2014/11/25/salt-lake-cop-cleared-in-shooting-of-unarmed-white-man/

I agree with what you are saying with lumping them into ALL OF THEM the blacks that most of us are talking about are the intercity and the urban / gang banger blacks. I agree we should be more clear when speaking about a certain population. But the problem is those vocal minority make it look bad for everyone else. Just like the KKK idiots down south make southerns all look bad because most just say oh the whites in the south are all renecks and racists. IT happens to whites too, don't think its just a black thing when it comes to this kind of thing

Where did we ever hear ONCE about this non white cop shooting an unarmed white kid?

This shooting happened right after the Ferguson one and we never EVER heard of this kid . why is that? OH because the kid was white and not black.

if what you are saying was truth both are these stories would have gotten equal attention but which one got all the attention?

And what is the difference of the race of the person who was killed?

Its stupid to say that race does not have a factor into these things.

Oh and the cop got off, where are all the riots because of it?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

swibbs said:


> What about the REAL victim, the poor convenience store owner who Michael Brown ROBBED in the first place? Where's his "justice"? And now those damn thugs victimized him a SECOND time by looting and trashing his store.


People want justice when it suits them , that guy who got robbed doesn't matter which is unfortunate. The fact is, no one wants to talk about how the guy was a criminal who robbed a store just before being shot because it doesn't suit their own agenda. Its ridiculous , if he had killed the guy he was robbing, no one would even bother mentioning that guy , its a fucking shame 



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> That is the stupidest thing I've ever read.
> Of course that would make headlines! fpalm
> It just wouldn't turn overly racial in the same way as this Brown case because white people aren't racially profiled like innocent (and of course non-innocent) black people often are.
> 
> ...


How big of a story was Dillon Taylor's death ? Do you know the story or do you have to google it to know what I'm even talking about? Their deaths were 2 days apart, 2! Where was Al Sharpton complaining about it? Oh, he wont get nearly as much publicity or heaven forbid, money off a dead white kid therefore it isn't worth his time, right? Where's your outrage over an unarmed white guy getting shot by a black cop? Where's his justice? Where are people posting on facebook/twitter about it? Why aren't people doing anything for his family?Was it because he too was a criminal? If thats the case, why care about Michael Brown? It find it ridiculous how people can be with double standards and they try to claim they aren't racist


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

These body cams like the one worn by the cop in Salt Lake who shot Taylor should become standard for all police. The cops here where I live are starting to get them issued for use every day. That's a big reason (I think) why we haven't heard anything about the Dillon Taylor shooting. There really isn't an argument whether or not that shooting was justified based on the video evidence.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Because white people account for obout 74% of the population while black people account for about 12%. And they are responsible for roughly EQUAL amounts of the nation's violent crime. Meaning, statistically speaking, of course, black people are more than 6 times as likely to commit violent crimes as white people. 6 times.
> 
> I don't have an opinion on this. It's just statistics.


There many factors at work that get you those numbers.

Blacks aren't RESPONSIBLE for most of crimes. However, Blacks are MOST Likely to be PROFILED and ARRESTED for crimes, even when it is proven that whites engage in more illegal behavior. There’s also a higher propensity for prosecutors to throw out cases of violent crime against whites before they even reach trial because of the (false) consensus that they won’t get in trouble again.

http://www.timwise.org/2013/08/race...right-manipulates-white-fear-with-bogus-data/

The novel _''The New Jim Crow''_ will also shed more light on those numbers.



birthday_massacre said:


> No it doesn't. What about this case ?
> 
> http://wreg.com/2014/11/25/salt-lake-cop-cleared-in-shooting-of-unarmed-white-man/
> 
> ...


It made quite an uproar on the internet and some news outlet, but blame that on the media that it didn't become national news. The Media isn't stupid, they know damn well that their is still racial tension in this country. And the best way they exploit that, is to cling to any case where they know that some type of race dispute will occur. And the best way to do that is to play on the emotion and historical mistreatment of Blacks. Why they do they this? For ratings and viewership.

They never focus on black on white crimes, because nothing will come out of it, since whites are not the oppressed group with the emotional history of being mistreated based on skin color.

And to honest, at its root, it's not even a race thing, but more so an oppression thing. For example which news story do you think the media is more likely to cling on to and turn into a national ordeal.

_*News A:* A working class single father, whose working 3 jobs beats and kills some rich guy for unfair treatment.

*News B:* A rich guy, beats and kills a single father from the working class for unfair treatment._

Now, which news story do you think the media will turn into the bigger deal and which person in the news story will the media support and who they'll demonize?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> Young black males, say between the ages of 14 to 30, are maybe 2% of the population, yet this single demographic commits the majority of violent crime in this nation. A large majority of black males have been, are, or will be involved with the criminal justice system, and our jails I am quite sure have a majority black population [granted, surpassed by mexicans in some areas].
> Believe me, if it were Irishmen or Mongolians committing crimes at this level, I'd be all in favor of profiling them, and I'd be on my guard whenever in proximity to them.
> Everyone knows about the thug culture that is so pervasive with blacks. For many, the only legit goals in life they have is to either rap or play basketball, short of that its a life of crime. Everyone also knows their family structure is shattered, with over 75% of them born to single mothers, they will likely never know a positive male role model. They walk around with their boxer shorts exposed and speak a bastardized tribal dialect that very few outside of their clan can comprehend. They are named Devanoius or Leshandra, all of these things do not bode well for them fitting into the society they are living in. Some blacks like Bill Cosby are bold enough to point these things out. "Pull up your pants, speak English and stay in school !" they will say - And they will be promptly slammed as "Uncle Toms" for having the gall to speak the truth, of proposing solutions instead of spouting excuses.
> 
> ...


One the key reason why many of them are involved in the justice system is explained in this post.



*Eternity* said:


> There many factors at work that get you those numbers.
> 
> Blacks aren't RESPONSIBLE for most of crimes. However, Blacks are MOST Likely to be PROFILED and ARRESTED for crimes, even when it is proven that whites engage in more illegal behavior. There’s also a higher propensity for prosecutors to throw out cases of violent crime against whites before they even reach trial because of the (false) consensus that they won’t get in trouble again.
> 
> ...


While the black people who commit violent crimes should get the time they deserve, white people should also receive same punishment for the same offenses. And still a minority of the entire black population commits these violent crimes so it is illogical to pin this on the entire black population. 



> For most of these self imposed handicaps, there are no parallels with whites or any other ethnic group, so its of little use saying "well whites do this sometimes to and no one cares".


How is it little use of saying it? There's no need to downplay that when black people commit crimes, the entire black population are often generalized with the behavior of those who commit crimes, while it's just an "individual act" when white people do the same exact crimes. The problem is that many people believe that blacks share a single mentality which is not the case, and those hardworking blacks often unfairly have to face with some of the generalizations that you've stated.

And looks like it's a little unclear what the definition of thug culture is. To me, thug culture is participating in gangs, committing crimes, trying to act tough, and getting into fights. I don't see how listening to rap music or playing basketball makes one a thug.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Murders in Chicago 2011 [Offenders]

Black - 70.5
Mexican - 24.3
White - 3.5 

[Please note, the greater Chicago area from which these stats are derived is roughly 1/3 white, 1/3 black and 1/3 mexican/other. ]

https://portal.chicagopolice.org/po...s/Statistical Reports/Murder Reports/MA11.pdf 







NYPD stats: 70% of shooting suspects in first half of 2013 were black [21.5% were Hispanic]

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...cts-2013-nypd-article-1.1522917#ixzz2q7grejhn


Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide
victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8
per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per
100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8
times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)"

In 2008, the homicide victimization rate for blacks (19.6 
homicides per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for 
whites (3.3 homicides per 100,000).

In 2008, the oﬀ ending rate for blacks (24.7 oﬀenders per 
100,000) was 7 times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 
oﬀenders per 100,000)

Black victims were over-represented in homicides involving 
drugs, with 62.1% of all drug-related homicides involving black 
victims. By comparison, 36.9% of drug-related homicide victims 
were white and 1% were victims of other races. 

Between 1980 and 2008, young adult black males had the highest 
homicide oﬀ ending rate compared to oﬀenders in other racial 
and sex categories.

The oﬀending rate for black male teens peaked in 1993 at 246.9 
oﬀenders per 100,000 before declining. In recent years, the black 
male teen oﬀ ending rate has increased from 54.3 oﬀenders per 
100,000 in 2002 to 64.8 oﬀenders per 100,000 in 2008.

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
[bear in mind the white stats are skewed, as "hispanics" are labeled as white here, as is typical for many federal crime stats]





All just a big misunderstanding, right ?
Look, regardless if you want to sling out excuses and say social/economic issues are the cause, these numbers pretty much speak for themselves.
I am not saying, nor have I ever said, that there is no white criminality, of course there is.
But I don't think it would be an exaggeration to say that, if blacks and hispanics were taken out of consideration, violent crime would drop on the order of 70-90%, even higher in some places. So no, its not a figment of paranoid, racist minds it is just a harsh, unpleasant fact.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> All just a big misunderstanding, right ?
> Look, regardless if you want to sling out excuses and say social/economic issues are the cause, these numbers pretty much speak for themselves.
> I am not saying, nor have I ever said, that there is no white criminality, of course there is.
> But I don't think it would be an exaggeration to say that, if blacks and hispanics were taken out of consideration, violent crime would drop on the order of 70-90%, even higher in some places. So no, its not a figment of paranoid, racist minds it is just a harsh, unpleasant fact.


http://www.civilrights.org/publications/reports/racial-profiling2011/the-reality-of-racial.html

It's not just some random excuses. It's a reality, and for some reason, people want to downplay them and ignore that racial profiling and discrimination exists. A wide majority of those who commit the crimes deserve the punishments that they get, but no one should receive a harsher or more lenient punishment due to their skin color.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> There many factors at work that get you those numbers.
> 
> Blacks aren't RESPONSIBLE for most of crimes. However, Blacks are MOST Likely to be PROFILED and ARRESTED for crimes, even when it is proven that whites engage in more illegal behavior. There’s also a higher propensity for prosecutors to throw out cases of violent crime against whites before they even reach trial because of the (false) consensus that they won’t get in trouble again.
> 
> ...


Not many heard about it at all except maybe in Utah, it did not go national like the shooting in Ferguson did and you certainly didn't hear Obama comment on it. Why do you think that is exactly? You are proving my point the media feeds the racial tensions in this country when it comes to white on black crime. But you rarely EVER heard about black on white crime.

Both crimes are just as bad yet it only matter when its the black person dying. Its a HUGE RACE THING and you are admitting it is then claiming its not about race.

Of course its about race.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> http://www.civilrights.org/publications/reports/racial-profiling2011/the-reality-of-racial.html
> 
> It's not just some random excuses. It's a reality, and for some reason, people want to downplay them and ignore that racial profiling and discrimination exists. A wide majority of those who commit the crimes deserve the punishments that they get, but no one should receive a harsher or more lenient punishment due to their skin color.


So you snip out the shocking black crime stats without a comment as if they don't exist, then want me to go to civilrights.org for a lesson on tolerance.
No thanks, and I will say this - Profiling does exist, profiling should exist. All animals start profiling the second they pop out of the womb, including us. Only humans attempt to dilute their natural instincts, I am a stark realist and will never do so. Cops officially have to [dilute their natural instincts], but unofficially of course they profile.

If you have a distinct, easily recognizable 2% segment of society committing a large majority of violent crime, it is madness to propose that no one is allowed to attach any suspicion to them. I'm guessing that the 100's of white victims of the "knockout game" are going to be life long profilers from here on in, and most could have avoided being knocked out if they had been before.
As I already said, if it was Mongolians or dwarfs causing this wave of crime, I'd profile them. So long as people like you keep making poor excuses instead of proposing solutions, the negative stats will continue to climb into uncharted territory because things are getting worse as we speak. 
The racial divide has never been greater than since Barry Hussein was elected, the self proclaimed "1st post racial president" has turned out to be nothing of the sort.
[Still waiting for you to post links to these "white riots" that you keep talking about]


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> So you snip out the shocking black crime stats without a comment as if they don't exist, then want me to go to civilrights.org for a lesson on tolerance.
> No thanks, and I will say this - Profiling does exist, profiling should exist. All animals start profiling the second they pop out of the womb, including us. Only humans attempt to dilute their natural instincts, I am a stark realist and will never do so. Cops officially have to [dilute their natural instincts], but unofficially of course they profile.
> 
> If you have a distinct, easily recognizable 2% segment of society committing a large majority of violent crime, it is madness to propose that no one is allowed to attach any suspicion to them. I'm guessing that the 100's of white victims of the "knockout game" are going to be life long profilers from here on in, and most could have avoided being knocked out if they had been before.
> ...


There is no need for me to comment on the crime stats that you posted, since it's true that a majority of the violent crimes in urban areas are committed by black people, but you seem to keep glossing over my point that those who commit violent crimes are a minority of the black population, and doesn't represent the black population as a whole, and the fact that you thought the article I posted is nothing more but a "lesson on tolerance" shows that you barely even read it. 

Of course you can profile, but there are ways to profile people without attaching misconceptions about their ethnicity onto them, by looking at how they dress, walk, how they talk to you, etc... It's not madness to treat black people as individuals, just like whites and other ethic groups. What's madness is that I'm somehow in the wrong treating black people as human individuals, and not as a hivemind, and that people like you continue to spread your misconceptions of black people on those who work hard and are trying to live their life.

What excuses am I making? All of the things that I've mentioned are valid reasons, yet for things like violent crime, the fault mainly lies on the individual.

I've already posted a link to some of the "white" riots in my posts, but you continue to downplay them as something insignificant, yet you continue to criticize black people as a whole for their riots.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not many heard about it at all except maybe in Utah, it did not go national like the shooting in Ferguson did and you certainly didn't hear Obama comment on it. Why do you think that is exactly? You are proving my point the media feeds the racial tensions in this country when it comes to white on black crime. But you rarely EVER heard about black on white crime.


I agree, you don't hear anything about black on white crimes, but like I said before, blame the media for that. As for Obama, he really needs to stay his ass out of situations like this. Someone with his influence and position has no business taking sides in such a divided case.



> Both crimes are just as bad yet it only matter when its the black person dying. Its a HUGE RACE THING and you are admitting it is then claiming its not about race.
> 
> Of course its about race.


And the race issue was born as a result of oppression. It's not like whites and blacks come out the womb instinctively hating one another. There is a cause for everything, even for the tension among the races.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> The irony in that the people become thugs, through this looting and rioting, and they do it to honor Michael Brown, a thug himself.


That is a totally inaccurate portrayal of what happened.

Let's leave Brown out of it for a while, the protests, as reported by multiple news sites and networks around the world, started off peacefully, a fact that is quickly hidden behind the glitz and glamour of violence and burning and rioting. It makes for better TV and a less intellectually engaging report, which is what most people want to see; they are familiar with images of black people fighting and killing, so why challenge that stereotype? 

Now back to what I originally said, the protests started off peacefully, with many candle lit vigils, the police would then respond with violence, full blown riot gear, batons and most importantly guns. What do you think the response would be? In an environment which is already so volatile, people who are sick and tired of these repeated offenses by the police, it's gaseous and all you need is a spark to set it ablaze. 

Now, I've seen the very same thing happen here in the UK, obviously it's far less but it happens. I'll give you two examples:

A) The student protests about 3 years ago, in light of the tripling of English university tuition fees. I attended two separate protests, almost all of us present were university students, under or post grad, no links to gangs and no weapons and yet the police charged, with batons and riot gear. Some people were badly beaten and in response to this, the peaceful protests turned into riots. 

B) The London riots which occurred, started off with the shooting of a black man in Tottenham, this lead to peaceful protests by the family and a handful of local citizens outside the local police station, again it was the police which initially reacted violently, leading to a violent response. Of course, opportunists took advantage of this and started looting but what we must always take into account is the beginning, not just the end result.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> I agree, you don't hear anything about black on white crimes, but like I said before, blame the media for that. As for Obama, he really needs to stay his ass out of situations like this. Someone with his influence and position has no business taking sides in such a divided case.
> 
> 
> 
> And the race issue was born as a result of oppression. It's not like whites and blacks come out the womb instinctively hating one another. There is a cause for everything, even for the tension among the races.


I am pretty sure if you read my posts again, I say over and over the media feels the race baiting. I am blaming the media for all of it.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> There is no need for me to comment on the crime stats that you posted, since it's true that a majority of the violent crimes in urban areas are committed by black people, but you seem to keep glossing over my point that those who commit violent crimes are a minority of the black population, and doesn't represent the black population as a whole, and the fact that you thought the article I posted is nothing more but a "lesson on tolerance" shows that you barely even read it.
> 
> Of course you can profile, but there are ways to profile people without attaching misconceptions about their ethnicity onto them, by looking at how they dress, walk, how they talk to you, etc... It's not madness to treat black people as individuals, just like whites and other ethic groups. What's madness is that I'm somehow in the wrong treating black people as human individuals, and not as a hivemind, and that people like you continue to spread your misconceptions of black people on those who work hard and are trying to live their life.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't even read it. Certain URL's I am not even going to waste the time clicking on, and "civilrights.org" falls into that category, for me. I have nothing at all to learn from the ADL/NAACP/SPLC crowd.
It is true, those who are at the vanguard of this society wrecking crime wave are a minority within a minority, I know exactly who to profile and it isn't 12 year old black girls or 55 year old black men.

You got your opinions and I got mine, neither are about to change from anything we post here so lets stop trying. We are all just products of our yesterdays, mine are chock full of 1st hand experience of the mindless violence of blacks, and nothing ever seems to change with them. Hell, I remember as a kid eating breakfast and they'd play those bleeding heart commercials showing pot bellied black kids in Africa surrounded by flies, begging for donations so they can be fed. 25 years on down the road, same commercials are playing, only now there are more of them to feed.
I am a doer, I am a producer, I create, I am self sufficient and always have been, I cannot stand or tolerate people that cannot take care of themselves, especially generation after generation. I see much in common with blacks in Africa and blacks here [violence, lack of ethic, lack of talent, unmotivated, seeking handouts, over breeding to name a few]. My hard earned tax $$ go year after year to support people who will never produce, who will never give anything back [except more hungry mouths to feed], who will never do anything for themselves and I'm damn sick and tired of it.

So thats where I stand, and the way they handled this whole Brown thing has completely reenforced everything that I have thought, and this can happen anywhere, any time they feel they have been wronged they'll just go out and start rampaging and burning - There is no chance whatsoever that I will ever have any sympathy for criminals and criminal supporters, regardless of race, gender or religion. Stand on your own or don't stand at all is what I say. I stand for law & order, where do you stand ?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> No, I didn't even read it. Certain URL's I am not even going to waste the time clicking on, and "civilrights.org" falls into that category, for me. I have nothing at all to learn from the ADL/NAACP/SPLC crowd.
> It is true, those who are at the vanguard of this society wrecking crime wave are a minority within a minority, I know exactly who to profile and it isn't 12 year old black girls or 55 year old black men.
> 
> You got your opinions and I got mine, neither are about to change from anything we post here so lets stop trying. We are all just products of our yesterdays, mine are chock full of 1st hand experience of the mindless violence of blacks, and nothing ever seems to change with them. Hell, I remember as a kid eating breakfast and they'd play those bleeding heart commercials showing pot bellied black kids in Africa surrounded by flies, begging for donations so they can be fed. 25 years on down the road, same commercials are playing, only now there are more of them to feed.
> ...


Who are to say that African nations are nothing but lazy and unmotivated countries? Poverty does not equate to laziness, and many poor people often have to work hard to make certain ends meet, and I don't how some of your "life experiences" support your notions that black people and Africans are unmotivated, violent, lack talent and ethics, and are lazy when there's a large number of black people who refute those misconceptions. I agree that's time to end the argument, but I'm not going let someone spew a bunch of misconceptions about black people or another race.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am pretty sure if you read my posts again, I say over and over the media feels the race baiting. I am blaming the media for all of it.


Of course it's the media. Look what it did to the George Zimmerman case. Look what it's doing now. They're taking advantage of a situation and don't realize that they are just escalating it. Sometimes I wish the people reporting this news would give their own personal opinion on the matter just to give the people watching some fucking perspective on the matter. I can't help but feel like a large amount of our country doesn't have a clue how to properly take things the way they should be taken.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Who are to say that African nations are nothing but lazy and unmotivated countries? Poverty does not equate to laziness, and many poor people often have to work hard to make certain ends meet, and I don't how some of your "life experiences" support your notions that black people and Africans are unmotivated, violent, lack talent and ethics, and are lazy when there's a large number of black people who refute those misconceptions. I agree that's time to end the argument, but I'm not going let someone spew a bunch of misconceptions about black people or another race.


Fair enough, lets agree to disagree then.
I know I have spun out some generalizations, when talking about generational/societal issues it can be hard not to. Most people would be waiting for the punchline if you were to say "Blacks are some of the most industrious, inventive, civilized, hard working, family oriented, self sufficient people in the world" though.
We are creatures of perception, and that I admit can be a double edged sword.

I did see something a bit heartening on a video clip the other day though, Fox of all places.
It was a store video cam showing blacks looting what looked like a party store. One black guy started squirting lighter fluid on a pile of boxes and set them ablaze [apparently heeding Mikes stepdads exhortation to "burn this bitch down !"].
Fire rose quickly, and he squirted out a trail of fluid to other areas and left.
A little later this black lady, also there to presumably grab some freebees, grabs some milk and started pouring milk on the blaze, she went through 2 gallons and succeeded in putting it out. 
So that showed me right there that not all blacks have black hearts, what she did was commendable.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

The5star_Kid said:


> That is a totally inaccurate portrayal of what happened.
> 
> Let's leave Brown out of it for a while, the protests, as reported by multiple news sites and networks around the world, started off peacefully, a fact that is quickly hidden behind the glitz and glamour of violence and burning and rioting. It makes for better TV and a less intellectually engaging report, which is what most people want to see; they are familiar with images of black people fighting and killing, so why challenge that stereotype?
> 
> ...


Of course not all of the protestors were looters, but I did see news articles that interestingly enough said some of the "peaceful protestors" were doing things like setting cop cars on fire lol. And when people break into stores and steal alcohol, honestly that stuff is just making *all of the protestors* look like shit heads, when you're right, that's not the case. 

The whole interest of wanting to see people riot is definitely taking up the front page of the news, but I think you could argue the whole Michael Brown story likewise was blown out of proportion. We also hear it all of the time, but in Chicago there's always multiple deaths and injuries each weekend through black on black violence, yet there's no outrage there. You don't see Jesse Jackson giving long winded speeches, how come these deaths don't incite riots? IMO the media directly contributes to blowing these things out of proportion. A story line of "hey, white cops are killing black people for simply jay walking" gets viewers, even if it's not really informative because the facts weren't all in. In some level I think there's an urge in a lot of black people to blame their problems on white folks, even when it's stuff that doesn't even relate to them, like this story. That's not to say that racism isn't alive and well - it is, there's guys that get wrongly convicted and go to jail, black workers that can't get a job because the manager of the place they applied for is racist, but it seems like black people use that card in cases where it doesn't apply - and this incident really seems like one of those times. 

I don't know the whole scoop of the protest you yourself are talking about, but in those cases, if what you're saying is accurate, then I'd agree that's completely screwed up.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Of course it's the media. Look what it did to the George Zimmerman case. Look what it's doing now. They're taking advantage of a situation and don't realize that they are just escalating it.


You shouldn't believe that for a second. Of course they know they are escalating the situation. That is exactly what they want. Because that means more ratings and viewers for them. "Reporting news" is a business. Never forget that.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick_James said:


> Of course not all of the protestors were looters, but I did see news articles that interestingly enough said some of the "peaceful protestors" were doing things like setting cop cars on fire lol. And when people break into stores and steal alcohol, honestly that stuff is just making *all of the protestors* look like shit heads, when you're right, that's not the case.
> 
> The whole interest of wanting to see people riot is definitely taking up the front page of the news, but I think you could argue the whole Michael Brown story likewise was blown out of proportion. We also hear it all of the time, *but in Chicago there's always multiple deaths and injuries each weekend through black on black violence, yet there's no outrage there*. You don't see Jesse Jackson giving long winded speeches, how come these deaths don't incite riots? IMO the media directly contributes to blowing these things out of proportion. A story line of "hey, white cops are killing black people for simply jay walking" gets viewers, even if it's not really informative because the facts weren't all in. In some level I think there's an urge in a lot of black people to blame their problems on white folks, even when it's stuff that doesn't even relate to them, like this story. That's not to say that racism isn't alive and well - it is, there's guys that get wrongly convicted and go to jail, black workers that can't get a job because the manager of the place they applied for is racist, but it seems like black people use that card in cases where it doesn't apply - and this incident really seems like one of those times.
> 
> I don't know the whole scoop of the protest you yourself are talking about, but in those cases, if what you're saying is accurate, then I'd agree that's completely screwed up.


There are outrages on black on black crime. Matter of fact tons of community meetings between blacks and government official have taken place to try and end this problem. Thats why Obama signed in ''My Brothers Keeper'' to get young minority men off the streets. However this never make news. Why? Because it would be counterproductive to the media's agenda.

I find it extremely sad that our own news outlets are constantly trying to divide us. Instead of posting things that only is going to beget hate, the news need to start showing things that will put hope back into people's hearts that things are getting better. Like these videos...










Now this should have made national news.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Rick_James said:


> The whole interest of wanting to see people riot is definitely taking up the front page of the news, but I think you could argue the whole Michael Brown story likewise was blown out of proportion. We also hear it all of the time, but in Chicago there's always multiple deaths and injuries each weekend through black on black violence, yet there's no outrage there. You don't see Jesse Jackson giving long winded speeches, how come these deaths don't incite riots?


Jackson is the ultimate racist/race-pimp, along with the Reverend Al Snitchton. They garner tons of attention by pushing this agenda to put a wedge between the races. If we suddenly started talking out our differences and actually made progress in doing what Dr. King asked us to do, they'd be out of business. So it benefits them to keep pushing the idea that ****** is evil. 



*Eternity* said:


> There are outrages on black on black crime. Matter of fact tons of community meetings between blacks and government official have taken place to try and end this problem. Thats why Obama signed in ''My Brothers Keeper'' to get young minority men off the streets. However this never make news. Why? Because it would be counterproductive to the media's agenda.
> 
> I find it extremely sad that our own news outlets are constantly trying to divide us. Instead of posting things that only is going to beget hate, the news need to start showing things that will put hope back into people's hearts that things are getting better. Like these videos...
> 
> ...



Should, but most people wouldn't care or watch. Remember, if it bleeds, it leads.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Ferguson Protesters Guard Stores From Looters*










- Vic


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm wondering why someone would be standing around shirtless when it is 30 degrees out ?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> I'm wondering why someone would be standing around shirtless when it is 30 degrees out ?


Maybe its a northerner thing, because down here in Florida, the moment it goes below 70°F, we're busting out the light jackets and jeans. If it goes below 60°F, we're staying indoors with the heater on full blast. :HHH2


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Jackson is the ultimate racist/race-pimp, along with the Reverend Al Snitchton. They garner tons of attention by pushing this agenda to put a wedge between the races. If we suddenly started talking out our differences and actually made progress in doing what Dr. King asked us to do, they'd be out of business. So it benefits them to keep pushing the idea that ****** is evil.



“There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the ***** race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs — partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the ***** to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs.” 
― Booker T. Washington. Up From Slavery.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

where is the "I wasn't there so I don't have all the facts to have an opinion option"? all these fake offended social media posts are fucking "own horn tooting" bullshit. "I'm so offended, this is so bad". Then take your ass outside and march peacefully instead of complaining on the internet!

We gotta wake the fuck up people. they just want us to be afraid. afraid the police will kill our children. afraid of the scary ******** on the tv stealing and looting for justice. turn off the news and get a mind of your own


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

HornSnaggle said:


> I'm wondering why someone would be standing around shirtless when it is 30 degrees out ?




he was getting ready to throw down on ******. :thecause


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> Maybe its a northerner thing, because down here in Florida, the moment it goes below 70°F, we're busting out the light jackets and jeans. If it goes below 60°F, we're staying indoors with the heater on full blast. :HHH2


Well I live in Michigan, here to tell ya it ain't a northern thing.
I think its pure tribal, he thinks he is more intimidating bare chested, cold be damned I guess.
Now whether or not he can throw down with his pants hanging half way down his ass is another matter.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> I'm wondering why someone would be standing around shirtless when it is 30 degrees out ?


I wouldn't fuck with someone that wasn't wearing a shirt outside when it's cold.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how did that one kid get 2000 dollars? :drake1


not saying it takes away from what he did with it. :lmao


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> There many factors at work that get you those numbers.
> 
> Blacks aren't RESPONSIBLE for most of crimes. However, Blacks are MOST Likely to be PROFILED and ARRESTED for crimes, even when it is proven that whites engage in more illegal behavior. There’s also a higher propensity for prosecutors to throw out cases of violent crime against whites before they even reach trial because of the (false) consensus that they won’t get in trouble again.


See usually people like you would say that high black crime rates are a result of poverty. But the stats don't line up with poor whites and poor hispanics. This whole 'it's a vast government conspiracy' shit is something I'd expect to hear from a 14 year old.

Why would the police be trying to paint black people in a bad light when the government and it's arm of the media are doing everything possible to do the opposite? Why would the police be going against the had that feeds?

When was the last time you saw a national media story about a black person killing a white person? Do you think that's because it doesn't happen? When I was a kid there were stories like that every day. The media has simply stopped reporting it. It goes against the narrative. These kids of stories make waves locally, but they NEVER get picked up by national media the way the Trayvon Martin story or this story did. And that's not a conspiracy. They don't tell those stories because their audience doesn't want to hear about it.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

How about we just stop shooting and attacking each other?

anyone?


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> I wouldn't fuck with someone that wasn't wearing a shirt outside when it's cold.


Yeah, he may try a bear hug just for some body heat !


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> See usually people like you would say that high black crime rates are a result of poverty.


Many government studies from both the U.S and U.K have shown a correlation between crime, poverty and education. It's not like its some myth or phenomenon that I just made up. Studies dating back to the 60s shows this. If you don't believe me, then why did crime skyrocket to unimaginable rates during the Great Depression in 1934-1942.



> But the stats don't line up with poor whites and poor hispanics. This whole 'it's a vast government conspiracy' shit is something I'd expect to hear from a 14 year old.


Where are you getting government conspiracy from, because its not that. Poor whites and poor hispanics commit more crimes then middle class whites and middle class hispanic. That is a known fact, so the stats that poverty = crime is valid. As for why more black are arrested more often then others. Well thats simple, its because blacks get profiled more often to commit crimes then others, which is why I believe they are sent to prison more often. Its not because the police are racist or anything, but they are basing their police discretion based on the typical stereotype of the black man. The police are more likely to focus on every single detail when driving down a black poor neighborhood, then they are a poor white neighborhood. 

For example, 93% of prison inmates are men, while women make roughly 6% of the prison population. Now keep in mind that there are more women in the U.S then men. Why do you believe there are more men in prison then women? Do you really believe that the gap between men and women committing crime is THAT Large. I honestly don't. I believe, women commit more crime then a mere 6%, however they don't get profiled nearly as much as a man would. The disparity among men and women, is most likely that large, because of the same reason why their is a gap between the black, white and hispanic demographic. 

Keep in mind that the race disparity issue in U.S prisons, is just mine own personal theory, since no credible agency have studied into it more. But I'm pretty sure my theory hold more weight, then other people arguments like ''Blacks commit more crimes, because there black''.



> Why would the police be trying to paint black people in a bad light when the government and it's arm of the media are doing everything possible to do the opposite? Why would the police be going against the had that feeds?


Who ever said the police are doing so on purpose? And what wonderful world did you come out of, in thinking the media actually cares about whose right or wrong in cases like Ferguson.



> When was the last time you saw a national media story about a black person killing a white person? Do you think that's because it doesn't happen? When I was a kid there were stories like that every day. The media has simply stopped reporting it. It goes against the narrative. These kids of stories make waves locally, but they NEVER get picked up by national media the way the Trayvon Martin story or this story did. And that's not a conspiracy. They don't tell those stories because their audience doesn't want to hear about it.


Me and birthday massacre already went over this a page or two ago. Black on White crime does exist and it does happen, but the MEDIA knows that reporting on them wont cause nowhere near as much of a national outrage as an ''Unjustified'' white on black crime. Remember, the media is all about ratings and viewership (Its a business) and if a crime comes along which they know would cause a public outrage, then they will be the first ones to add fuel to the fire. It's not the Media taking sides, because to be honest they could give a rat ass, about which side is right or wrong. All they care about, is that you tune into their channel to get the scoop.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


>


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

and that homeless guy was able to afford a hotel and lots of meth that day.


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

forensics dont lie. these people bitching just want something to bitch about. they have nothing better to do.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> Many government studies from both the U.S and U.K have shown a correlation between crime, poverty and education. It's not like its some myth or phenomenon that I just made up.


The fuck are you talking about? _* I*_ mentioned that. You're running around pretending it's a vast government conspiracy to frame black people for white crime.... 

All your shit is just typical 'din do nuthin' bullshit that you only get away with spewing because the media is pandering to you. The media stopped reporting black crime properly in the late 80s-early 90s. You know why? Because it got boring. I was a kid back then in Vancouver and we used to get California stations and California news. It was insane. Just endless stories about black people killing each other or killing people of other races.

Black people killing each other isn't interesting. It happens every day in America dozens of times. It isn't news worthy it's just par for the course. They can't STOP killing each other. 

White people killing black people IS interesting. You know why? Because it's _so fucking_ rare. It almost never happens. 

Black people killing white people happens all the fucking time. The media doesn't cover it because if they did the 74% of the population that is white would go after the 12% of the population that is black and there'd be no more black people in about 6 months. You have to protect the minority in situations like this because they would get slaughtered.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

FERGUSON FIRE SALE










EVERYTHING MUST GO!!!


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

From the looks of things, those idiots should be looting a belt store !


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)




----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> The fuck are you talking about? _* I*_ mentioned that. You're running around pretending it's a vast government conspiracy to frame black people for white crime....


Strawman to the damn extreme. You must have misinterpreted what I stated, because I never claimed it was some vast government conspiracy, because if I did, I wouldn't have made an entire reponse, showing the correlation between poor-crime, along with other sociological factors that are at stakes. Stop trying to put shit in my mouth.



> All your shit is just typical 'din do nuthin' bullshit that you only get away with spewing because the media is pandering to you. The media stopped reporting black crime properly in the late 80s-early 90s. You know why? Because it got boring. I was a kid back then in Vancouver and we used to get California stations and California news. It was insane. Just endless stories about black people killing each other or killing people of other races.


Cool story bro.



> Black people killing each other isn't interesting. It happens every day in America dozens of times. It isn't newsworthy it's just par for the course. They can't STOP killing each other.
> 
> White people killing black people IS interesting. You know why? Because it's _so fucking_ rare. It almost never happens.


You're going by it the wrong way. Black and Black crime do occur more often then white on black crime, but the rarity of each crime isn't what produce the national outrage that the media continue to fuel with fire. If the rarity of a crime is what produces the outrage, then a women killing or raping a man should become national news in 2.5 seconds. Black on White don't get nearly reported, because like I said prior, it wouldn't create any outrage, why? because whites are the majority who never had the emotional nor the historical mistreatment that blacks have had in this country. When the media are reporting on white on black crime, they are playing off of that historical mistreatment that whites perpetrated on blacks, which will always start an outrage. The minority of a society who have a history of being treated unfairly, will always revolt, the moment they feel, that one of their own was unjustifiably killed by the majority or when some type of injustices have taken place.

Let a working class man (regardless of color) get ''unjustifiably'' killed by a rich man in this country and see how much of a national shitstorm would ensue. 



> Black people killing white people happens all the fucking time. The media doesn't cover it because if they did the 74% of the population that is white would go after the 12% of the population that is black and there'd be no more black people in about 6 months. You have to protect the minority in situations like this because they would get slaughtered.


:ti

If I were you I would delete this part and have a mod to take it out of my quote, because that part is by far the dumbest thing I have ever heard in my damn life. Not only does it make you look like a fool, but it makes the entire White race look even worst as well, since your implying that Whites are that stupid to exterminate an entire race of people based on the sole fact that a small percentage of blacks killed a small percentage of whites.

If such a thing were to occur, then this entire country deserves to get hit with an atomic bomb.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Long read but I urge you all to find out what's been going on in NYC (also Wikipedia gives more information on these incidents) ... not all victims of police brutality are black males, some are other ethnicity and some are females ... But this is just one city (three the most recent cases are missing )
http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/01/a-recent-history-of-nypd-brutality/

And these are the worst consequences of Stop And Frisk and Broken Windows policing.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Eternity* said:


> If I were you I would delete this part and have a mod to take it out of my quote, because that part is by far the dumbest thing I have ever heard in my damn life. Not only does it make you look like a fool, but *it makes the entire White race look even worst as well*, since your implying that Whites are that stupid to exterminate an entire race of people based on the sole fact that a small percentage of blacks killed a small percentage of whites.


Yeah, I'm the asshole painting everyone with a single brush, though, right? 

And considering all it took was one black kid getting shot for country wide riots, yes, I imagine if some of the horrendous black on white murders thet get swept under the rug by your national media got national attention, there would be retribution killings, guaranteed. 

That's WHY the media doesn't cover it. It doesn't do anyone any good if that shit starts happening. 

Also, 






And I just want to make it clear... AGAIN... if it isn't sinking in here, I don't have an opinion on this stuff. This is all a matter of public record. I don't even live in the states. My country isn't anything like America racially, we all get along.

But the situation in the states is fucking scary as fuck and if you can't see what you're on the brink of down there, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Yeah, I'm the asshole painting everyone with a single brush, though, right?
> 
> Also,


So posting a video of one guy (who sounds very misinformed by the way) prove your case how?



> And considering all it took was one black kid getting shot for country wide riots, yes, I imagine if some of the horrendous black on white murders thet get swept under the rug by your national media got national attention, there would be retribution killings, guaranteed.
> 
> That's WHY the media doesn't cover it. It doesn't do anyone any good if that shit starts happening.


DUDE. Are you even reading my post. I have went over this with you several times already, and you still continue to ignore what I'm saying. Me, birthday massacre and Arcade have already addressed this issue pages ago, and I just reiterated to you plenty of times on this page alone, and you're still looking past the point I'm trying I'm trying to make.

The media will always showcase the incidents against the oppressed more often then they will the supposed ''privileged''. Why? Because it easy to make those are oppressed angry as opposed to making someone who is supposedly privileged, since you can cling on the unfair treatment that the oppressed received from the privileged.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Just pointing out that a guy who you would probably think is 'on your side' (because let's be real at this point, you hate white people and you want to see them hurt) sees that it would be one-sided as fuck.

You're outnumbered 6 to 1 and a third of your men age 18-40 are in prison.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Just pointing out that a guy who you would probably think is 'on your side' (because let's be real at this point, you hate white people and you want to see them hurt) sees that it would be one-sided as fuck.
> 
> You're outnumbered 6 to 1 and a third of your men age 18-40 are in prison.


WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?

And are you accusing me of being racist? Dude take that shit somewhere else. If having a dispute between races is so sensitive to you, that you have to rely on the most tired cop out in the game (''You're Racist), when someone don't agree with your way of thinking or ideology, then you have no business in this thread.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

So all the Ferguson people are anti government right now, till it comes to getting their welfare checks..

Looting the grocery store you use your EBT card at :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thread title is hilarious.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile, more news on the Ferguson front...credit to the AP and Yahell News for this. 

=======================================================================================================================
*
Ferguson officer who shot Michael Brown resigns*


FERGUSON, Mo. (AP) — The Ferguson police officer who fatally shot Michael Brown has resigned, his attorney said Saturday, nearly four months
after the confrontation between the white officer and unarmed black 18-year-old that ignited protests in the St. Louis suburb and across the nation.
Related Stories

Darren Wilson, officer who shot Michael Brown, resigns from Ferguson Police Department Vox.com
Darren Wilson Resigns From Ferguson Police Force ABC News
Chief: Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson ‘immediately’ returns if cleared in Michael Brown's death Yahoo News
Video shows Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson leaving for the hospital after shooting Michael Brown Yahoo News
Ferguson officer who shot Michael Brown marries Associated Press

Darren Wilson, who has been on administrative leave since the Aug. 9 shooting, resigned effective immediately, said his attorney, Neil Bruntrager. He declined further immediate comment.

The Brown family attorney, Benjamin Crump, didn't immediately return phone and email messages from The Associated Press.

Wilson told the St. Louis Post-Dispatch he was stepping down out of his "own free will" after the police department told him it had received threats of violence if he remained an employee.

"I'm not willing to let someone else get hurt because of me," said Wilson, who had been with the department for six years.

Wilson fatally shot Brown after a scuffle in the middle of a street, where Brown's body lay for several hours as police investigated and a crowd of angry onlookers gathered. Several days of tense and at times violent protests followed, prompting Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon to call in the National Guard to help.

Some witnesses have said Brown had his hands up when Wilson shot him. Wilson told a grand jury that reviewed the case that he feared for his life when Brown hit him and reached for his gun.

The grand jury spent more than three months reviewing evidence before announcing Monday that it wouldn't indict Wilson, igniting violence among protesters that resulted in at least a dozen commercial buildings in the area being destroyed by fire. Several other large but peaceful protests have since been held in Ferguson and across the country.

The U.S. Justice Department is conducting a civil rights investigation into the shooting and a separate investigation of police department practices.

Wilson's resignation didn't seem to affect protesters outside Ferguson police headquarters Saturday night.

Rick Campbell said he didn't care about the resignation, saying: "I've been protesting out here since August." Several other protesters merely shrugged their shoulders when asked about the resignation.

"We were not after Wilson's job," civil rights activist the Rev. Al Sharpton said in a written statement. "We were after Michael Brown's justice."

Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson didn't immediately return a message left on his cellphone seeking comment.

Wilson spent months in hiding and made no public statements following the shooting. Wilson, who recently got married, broke his silence after the grand jury decision, telling ABC News that he couldn't have done anything differently in the encounter with Brown.

Wilson said he had a clean conscience because "I know I did my job right." Brown's shooting was the first time he fired his gun on the job, he said. Asked whether the encounter would have unfolded the same way if Brown had been white, Wilson said yes.

Wilson began his career in nearby Jennings before moving to the Ferguson job a few years ago. He had no previous complaints against him and a good career record, according to Jackson, who called Wilson "an excellent police officer."

A few months before the shooting, Wilson had received a commendation for detaining a suspect in a drug case.

=====================================================================================================================
So, the wish of some came true as Wilson has quit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

On my way to meeting someone today downtown, and I saw at least 50 people (wearing Michael Brown-related signs) laying in the street playing dead with some jerk-off pretending to have shot them down (with his finger).


LOL


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Remember how white people rioted after OJ Simpson's acquittal?

Me neither.

:brodgers


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

It might be me being bias with my dad and grandad being cops, but if any of them two were in the same situation as this cop faced, i'd have hoped they'd have done the same thing. Also this ''innocent young boy'' thing about this kid is bullshit. Judging by his old myspace and facebook posts, he was a violent, alcoholic youth with problems


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

WaheemSterling said:


> It might be me being bias with my dad and grandad being cops, but if any of them two were in the same situation as this cop faced, i'd have hoped they'd have done the same thing. Also this ''innocent young boy'' thing about this kid is bullshit. Judging by his old myspace and facebook posts, he was a violent, alcoholic youth with problems


You leave that sweet angel alone, you white devil.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

OP hasn't chimed in in a while, hope hes not one of the beltless looters in the pics arrested by the po-po !


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> It's not really them rioting, they've got officers dressed as civilians to cause some havoc. They do that all then time. Their doing that in Mexico right now.


Classic - Ok tell ya what, circle the undercover officers in this pic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They made the wrong decision, but the rioters are not helping the situation at all. What is burning down family owned businesses going to accomplish? What is gained by torching Wal-Mart? How do you unite the Black community by setting the local beauty shop on fire? All this is doing is depleting valuable resources and endangering innocent lives. Destroying a neutral party's livelihood isn't going to make them want to take your side. The rioters are just portraying the negative image that these crooked cops see in all Blacks, which gives them even more reason to shoot them on sight. Just wait until they institute martial law and no one is held accountable for the murders of innocent civilians. They've brought this on themselves.*

*Edit: *http://www.cbsnews.com/news/darren-wilson-resigns-from-ferguson-police-department/

*:tucky The scumbag has resigned, so hopefully order will be restored shortly.*


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Russo The Red Nose Reigndeer said:


> *They made the wrong decision, but the rioters are not helping the situation at all. What is burning down family owned businesses going to accomplish? What is gained by torching Wal-Mart? How do you unite the Black community by setting the local beauty shop on fire? All this is doing is depleting valuable resources and endangering innocent lives. Destroying a neutral party's livelihood isn't going to make them want to take your side. The rioters are just portraying the negative image that these crooked cops see in all Blacks, which gives them even more reason to shoot them on sight. Just wait until they institute martial law and no one is held accountable for the murders of innocent civilians. They've brought this on themselves.*


They are acting out, much as a 7 year old stomping their feet or slamming a door.
That combined with a natural lust for ill gotten gains and general mayhem pretty much explains it.

Who "made the wrong decision", the grand jury with who deliberated all evidence for months and found there was no crime committed ?


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

To all the black people who read this..

Right cause
Wrong martyr

Fighting racial oppression is a noble cause. Many whites in America support you.

Rioting for Michael Brown is your mistake though. White America hates that piece of shit thug. He was a danger to society. We are glad he's dead. None of us wanted to be a victim of his crimes.

If you want social reform, you don't need to use him as your cause. Just march for yourselves.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Paladine said:


> *To all the black people who are ignorantly rioting read this*..
> 
> Right cause
> Wrong martyr
> ...


Fixed. :


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Santa Banks said:


> *They made the wrong decision, but the rioters are not helping the situation at all. What is burning down family owned businesses going to accomplish? What is gained by torching Wal-Mart? How do you unite the Black community by setting the local beauty shop on fire? All this is doing is depleting valuable resources and endangering innocent lives. Destroying a neutral party's livelihood isn't going to make them want to take your side. The rioters are just portraying the negative image that these crooked cops see in all Blacks, which gives them even more reason to shoot them on sight. Just wait until they institute martial law and no one is held accountable for the murders of innocent civilians. They've brought this on themselves.*
> 
> *Edit: *http://www.cbsnews.com/news/darren-wilson-resigns-from-ferguson-police-department/
> 
> *:tucky The scumbag has resigned, so hopefully order will be restored shortly.*


The scumbags are the brown family who lied about what happened, asked for peace and then say burn this shit down.

They should all be in jail for inciting riots, witness tampering, and perjury.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Of course he is likely to be pilloried and threatened with death for having the nerve to speak the plain, obvious truth.




Giuliani: Michael Brown Death Never Should Have Gone to a Grand Jury

After days of nation-wide protesting and rioting over the grand jury decision to not indict former Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson, former New York City mayor Rudy Giuliani said on Sunday that prosecutors shouldn't have tried to indict him in front of a grand jury in the first place. Doing so, according to Giuliani, was political theater.

"I don't see how this case normally would even have been brought to a grand jury," said Giuliani, a former prosecutor, on Fox News Sunday. "This is the kind of case—had it not had the racial overtones and the national publicity—where a prosecutor would have come to the conclusion that there is not enough evidence to present to the grand jury."

"Attorney General Holder’s gonna have to take a case in which a jury couldn't find probable cause to indict, and he's gonna have to try to find probable cause in front of a federal grand jury,” Giuliani said. "It's an impossible case to present to a grand jury.”

Giuliani also doubled down on controversial comments he made last Sunday on NBC's Meet The Press, in which he said so-called black-on-black crime was "the reason for the heavy police presence in the black community" and suggesting that "the danger to a black child ... is another black." In a heated exchange with Michael Eric Dyson, a noted Georgetown University professor and civil rights activist, Giuliani said, "the white police officers won't be there if you weren't killing each other."

When asked about a Pew Research Center survey which found that 70 percent of black Americans believe they are treated less fairly than whites in their experience with police, Giuliani ceded to Fox host Chris Wallace, "I do believe that there is more interaction and more unfair interaction between police officers, white and black."

However, he insisted that reality is in the hands of the black community, saying, "I think just as much, if not more, responsibility is on the black community to reduce the reason why the police officers are assigned in such large numbers to the black community," He added: "It's because blacks commit murder eight times more per capita than any other group in our society."

"If I'd put all my police on Park Avenue instead of Harlem, thousands more blacks would have died during my time in office," Giuliani said. 

http://news.yahoo.com/giuliani-michael-brown-death-never-gone-grand-jury-173800728.html


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Everything Guiliani is saying is right on. But that's nothing to do with race. If you're a parent and your kid dies, it's like a 90% chance you killed him/her. Generally speaking you get killed by someone you know or trust because they are the ones that can get close enough to kill you. 

These aren't his real opinions, they've just polled well with the base (personal accountability etc) and this guy has his sights on the oval office in 2016.

I get the feeling the next general election is going to be the most racially charged in history.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

No reason that I can see whatsoever to say "These aren't his real opinions", he has been consistent in his words and actions for decades, and has been in positions of high authority where he backed them up.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The whole "hands up" thing is bs. Brown was a violent thug who got shot for attacking an armed cop after robbing a convenience store owner. I wish that store owner was armed so that this would have never become an issue.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Knowing this will draw the ire of many people here, I'll say it anyway: the riots really aren't about Wilson and Brown, imo. That was just the spark that lit the fire. For example: In 2013, the Ferguson Police Department made 5,384 stops and 611 searches. 86 percent of the stops and 92 percent of the searches were of black people. Only 67 percent of the town's population is black. The police force in Ferguson has 50 white officers and 3 black. 

I see the argument coming that such statistics are not racist in and of themselves, and that is true. But I have to wonder why the difference is so high. It's likely due to poverty and african-americans not seeing a way out or being raised in broken homes. This goes a long way to explain the unrest. Brown's death was just the spark that lit the fire.

In no way should my post be construed to be supporting, or even saying the riots are "ok." They aren't. Innocent people are having their homes and businesses destroyed. I just wanted to take issue with some of the "hurr durr, stupid rioters it was clear Wilson was innocent." Well, yeah, but that's not really what is driving this, imo.

Flame on.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

They get pulled over and searched more because blacks commit the majority of crime, its really not that difficult to comprehend if you take your blinders off.
If whites committed a majority of crime then they would be profiled, and rightfully so.
I'd like to see black enclaves be established, totally policed and run by blacks, and we'll see how that turns out - Something like Somalia or Haiti no doubt, then they'd turn around and blame YT for their failures nonetheless. There is no appeasing these people I don't know what to say, but caving to their infantile demands is not the solution.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> They get pulled over and searched more because blacks commit the majority of crime, its really not that difficult to comprehend if you take your blinders off.
> If whites committed a majority of crime then they would be profiled, and rightfully so.
> I'd like to see black enclaves be established, totally policed and run by blacks, and we'll see how that turns out - Something like Somalia or Haiti no doubt, then they'd turn around and blame YT for their failures nonetheless. There is no appeasing these people I don't know what to say, but caving to their infantile demands is not the solution.


Why is it blacks commit the majority of crime, do you think? Is there something inherent in their skin that causes it, or is it something deeper?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

dictainabox said:


> Knowing this will draw the ire of many people here, I'll say it anyway: the riots really aren't about Wilson and Brown, imo. That was just the spark that lit the fire. For example: In 2013, the Ferguson Police Department made 5,384 stops and 611 searches. 86 percent of the stops and 92 percent of the searches were of black people. Only 67 percent of the town's population is black. The police force in Ferguson has 50 white officers and 3 black.
> 
> I see the argument coming that such statistics are not racist in and of themselves, and that is true. But I have to wonder why the difference is so high. It's likely due to poverty and african-americans not seeing a way out or being raised in broken homes. This goes a long way to explain the unrest. Brown's death was just the spark that lit the fire.
> 
> ...


You are 100% right. Most riots just don't form magically out of the blue sky. There are sociological and economic factors at work that causes the background conditions, which will eventually give rise to a riot. The precipitating event (in this case the Michael Brown shooting) is simply the match that lights the fuel, but anger, resentment and tension is what positioned the fuel there in the first place. Without that fuel, there would be no riot.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

dictainabox said:


> Why is it blacks commit the majority of crime, do you think? Is there something inherent in their skin that causes it, or is it something deeper?


I see what you are getting at in a trollish way.
I think it is inherent in their culture, mindset, upbringing and possibly genetics. How else would you explain nearly every single black nation in the history of this planet being complete failures, and the African population mirroring that here ?
I don't buy your excuse making for 1 minute, excuses are simply a crutch.
They are displaying a clannish hive mind that is not a good omen for ever succeeding in a civilized society as individuals or as a race.

They need to display some talent, ethic, drive and pride, something that is sadly lacking in most of them, walking around with their pants hanging to their knees and speaking a bastardized dialect that few outside of their tribe can comprehend - And that I think stems mostly from most of them being raised by trash talking welfare ghetto mammys who feel that they are entitled to handouts, to be blunt.
Children need positive adult role models to become productive, law abiding adults ,,, And blacks have very little of that.

Look at Brown - Divorced welfare mammy, felon stepfather. If he was raised decently he would not have been out on the streets strongarming stores and assaulting cops.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Wrestling forum poster Hornsnaggle thinks criminality may be inherent in the genetics of black people. I'll just let that sit here.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> I see what you are getting at in a trollish way.
> I think it is inherent in their culture, mindset, upbringing and possibly genetics. How else would you explain nearly every single black nation in the history of this planet being complete failures, and the African population mirroring that here ?
> I don't buy your excuse making for 1 minute, excuses are simply a crutch.
> They are displaying a clannish hive mind that is not a good omen for ever succeeding in a civilized society as individuals or as a race.
> ...


Dude, just wow, you're a fucking idiot..and the comment you left me proves that. 

Lol at saying I'm not from the St.Louis metropolitan area, fuck you and your racist, biased arguments. 

That post just proves to me that either very racist or a moron, either way you don't know what the fuck you are talking about and you should be banned from this thread and this site


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

HornSnaggle said:


> I see what you are getting at in a trollish way.
> I think it is inherent in their culture, mindset, upbringing and possibly genetics.* How else would you explain nearly every single black nation in the history of this planet being complete failures,* and the African population mirroring that here ?


Libya, South Sudan and Sierra Leone all say hi, as they are in the top 5 growing economies in the world. And guess what, they'll all African nation populated majority by Blacks. 

Also the fact that you believe genetics are what makes people criminals, tell me that you have not a damn clue what you're talking about. Deviance is not based on race, religion, sex, hair color, eye color, height, weight, nose size or any of those characteristics. Deviance is rooted from the environment that one is raised up and how they are brought up. If you are raised in the ghetto, then you are most likely going to be ghetto, if you are raised in a middle class home, then chances are you won't be ghetto and will act according to your social class. If you are raised in a racist family then there's a big chance that you too will be come racist.

''Children See, Children Do''. If a child see their parents/caregiver acting a certain way, then that child is most likely going to imitate that action. Upbring plays a huge part in how a child will act later on in life. 



> I don't buy your excuse making for 1 minute, excuses are simply a crutch.


What excuse was he making exactly?




> They need to display some talent, ethic, drive and pride, something that is sadly lacking in most of them - And that I think stems mostly from most of them being raised by trash talking welfare ghetto mammys who feel that they are entitled to handouts, to be blunt.


This is slightly true. However this mentality that every black person (or even a majority) in America are living in poverty, needs to go away, because only 24% of the Black demographic are living in poverty. 28% are in the working class. Nearly 40% are in the middle class and about 10% are in the upper middle class. So if you want to be technical about it. Majority of blacks are living good or at least decent, it's just that the poors blacks are always the ones that get a TV camera stuck in their face and titled as ''This is Normal for a Black person''.



> *Children need positive adult role models to become productive, law abiding adults* ,,, And blacks have very little of that.


At least the bold is true.



> Looks at Brown - Divorced welfare mammy, felon stepfather. *If he was raised decently he would not have been out on the streets strongarming stores and assaulting cops*.


True.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HornSnaggle said:


> I see what you are getting at in a trollish way.
> I think it is inherent in their culture, mindset, upbringing and *possibly genetics*. How else would you explain nearly every single black nation in the history of this planet being complete failures, and the African population mirroring that here ?
> I don't buy your excuse making for 1 minute, excuses are simply a crutch.
> They are displaying a clannish hive mind that is not a good omen for ever succeeding in a civilized society as individuals or as a race.
> ...


:shocked:

Come on you can't be serious with saying something like this.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't mean to call anyone out but there was a post a few years ago called Xraybit (or something similar) who wrote a story about being bused into a black school where the principle was stabbed in the eye with a pencil and had to fight hoards of blacks with a roll of dimes and said that white boys fight like demons

He called it deepest darkest Africa

I remember him getting banned for making like 3 race bait topics a day about black on black or black on white crime from random news sites

I was never offended but he did get some users really pissed off 

just a observation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

XrayZen I think was his name. He was a lying racist.

So yeah don't flame and don't be a racist in this thread.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

dictainabox said:


> Why is it blacks commit the majority of crime, do you think? Is there something inherent in their skin that causes it, or is it something deeper?


My opinion is that in an effort to remedy past discrimination against blacks and ease their guilt about slavery, the white liberals inadvertently pushed blacks backwards instead of forwards.

Affirmative Action, welfare subsidies, food stamps, and turning a blind eye toward the growing problem of an ever increasing feral generation of youthful black criminals in no small way contributed to the present situation. 

The general attitude of the present black population in the United States is one of entitlement. Until blacks take responsibility for themselves and stop blaming whites, the police, and everyone else for their problems nothing is going to get better. 

Back in the late 1950s a few years prior to the enactment of the Civil Rights legislation, black households run by a single parent were around 28%-29%. Today that figure is an appaling 75% and reflects on the lack of responsibility of the present generation of black males. 

Any male can biologically father a child. However, being a "father" is much more than that and requires a great deal of patience and responsibility - which are sorely lacking in today's black males who were brought up with the entitlement mentality and gangsta-rap culture. A large portion of these fatherless black children are going to wind up in gangs, involved with drugs, etc.

I'm going to be 65 soon, and I can relate to black people from my generation. My impression is that the black people of my generation realize what is becoming of their younger people, but won't admit. 

Anyway, that's my two cents on this topic! 

- Mike


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dictainabox said:


> Knowing this will draw the ire of many people here, I'll say it anyway: the riots really aren't about Wilson and Brown, imo. That was just the spark that lit the fire. For example: In 2013, the Ferguson Police Department made 5,384 stops and 611 searches. 86 percent of the stops and 92 percent of the searches were of black people. Only 67 percent of the town's population is black. The police force in Ferguson has 50 white officers and 3 black.
> 
> I see the argument coming that such statistics are not racist in and of themselves, and that is true. But I have to wonder why the difference is so high. It's likely due to poverty and african-americans not seeing a way out or being raised in broken homes. This goes a long way to explain the unrest. Brown's death was just the spark that lit the fire.
> 
> ...


The real question is out of those 86% stops, how many of those resulted in an arrest? Was there just/probable cause for the stop?


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The real question is out of those 86% stops, how many of those resulted in an arrest? Was there just/probable cause for the stop?


I see where you are going with that, but I don't think it is particularly illustrative of anything. Reason being: the officer making the stop is, nearly all of the time, the one making the arrest. I think a better counterargument would be to ask how many are being prosecuted. I admit, I don't know the answer to that question.

Batko: there is a lot wrapped up in your response, and I think much of the critique is focused on the social safety net and its supporting vs. stultifying effects. I think that's a debate for another thread, and I would be willing to discuss it. At least we have two people attempting to debate the merits, rather than attributing criminality to the genetics of black people. I still can't believe I actually read that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dictainabox said:


> I see where you are going with that, but I don't think it is particularly illustrative of anything. Reason being: the officer making the stop is, nearly all of the time, the one making the arrest. I think a better counterargument would be to ask how many are being prosecuted. I admit, I don't know the answer to that question.
> 
> Batko: there is a lot wrapped up in your response, and I think much of the critique is focused on the social safety net and its supporting vs. stultifying effects. I think that's a debate for another thread, and I would be willing to discuss it. At least we have two people attempting to debate the merits, rather than attributing criminality to the genetics of black people. I still can't believe I actually read that.


Well it does not even have to be arrested, it can just be a ticket. Like for jay walking, speeding, running a red light, etc etc.

What I meant was, when someone is stopped something, how many times was it justified or was the officer correct, like oh I suspect this guy is carrying drugs because I saw him take money from this other guy and hand him a small packet.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well it does not even have to be arrested, it can just be a ticket. Like for jay walking, speeding, running a red light, etc etc.
> 
> What I meant was, when someone is stopped something, how many times was it justified or was the officer correct, like oh I suspect this guy is carrying drugs because I saw him take money from this other guy and hand him a small packet.


Agreed, and I think prosecution rates better reflect the critique. As I said, though, I don't know the answer to the question you raise. I wish I could, because it is a fair one.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've been reading online that Obama is requesting money for body cameras on cops. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/obama-requests-263-million-police-body-cameras-training-n259161

That seems like a smart course of action and it seems like something that neither party should have much of a problem with. I mean in this case if the cop had a body camera we wouldn't be debating what happened really. It would be pretty clear if the the shooting was justified or not.

I feel like we should have the capability to be able to do something like, or at the very least be able to do something like this in the very near future. 

Every aspect involving police seems like it would be a lot easier if we could just watch a video of what they do when they encounter someone. 

I'm struggling to think of why someone would be against this aside from the cost factor.

Also it would be nice if some positive change came out of this whole case, and that's also something that everyone should be able to come to an agreement about.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> I've been reading online that Obama is requesting money for body cameras on cops.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/obama-requests-263-million-police-body-cameras-training-n259161
> 
> ...


People will scream "big brother" and how police can now watch and record them at all times


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Maybe I guess? But we already have cameras in a ton of places. And cop cameras are on cops. So if a cop is watching you then the government is already watching you. 

I think if it as the opposite of "Big Brother" since it would protect us from the government.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened here. There is too much conflicting evidence to really be sure about anything. 

This case is a little more complicated than the one with the 12-year-old with the toy gun who was shot in like 2 seconds. That one is on the cop for sure. I definitely think all cops should be required to have cameras on them at all times. And tasers as well. The cop in this story apparently didn't carry one because it was uncomfortable. Too fucking bad. If I was in charge every single cop would have a taser and camera. No exceptions. Then we can probably avoid a lot of the questionable shit.



stevefox1200 said:


> People will scream "big brother" and how police can now watch and record them at all times


Who cares about the paranoid fuckwits. This needs to be done. This is the kind of job that attracts people who want to abuse their power so we have to do what we can to weed out these people.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

dictainabox said:


> Why is it blacks commit the majority of crime, do you think? Is there something inherent in their skin that causes it, or is it something deeper?


It's all about the black culture. They listen to rap, walk around strapped and rob hardworking white folk. If you're constantly trying to show how hard you are, don't be shocked when you run into trouble. Live like a thug, die like a thug.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

exile123 said:


> I'm not sure what happened here. There is too much conflicting evidence to really be sure about anything.
> 
> This case is a little more complicated than the one with the 12-year-old with the toy gun who was shot in like 2 seconds. That one is on the cop for sure. I definitely think all cops should be required to have cameras on them at all times. And tasers as well. The cop in this story apparently didn't carry one because it was uncomfortable. Too fucking bad. If I was in charge every single cop would have a taser and camera. No exceptions. Then we can probably avoid a lot of the questionable shit.
> 
> ...


In fairness if the cop had a taser and he thought the kid had a real gun he would have shot him with his gun anyway.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me wanna watch American History X for some reason.........


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

On Monday, I was in my office and I heard a couple of people I manage talking about the situation and it was heading towards getting heated. I have women, blacks, Asians, and Hispanics work under me. 

We had a scheduled meeting anyway, so everyone heads to the business room. I get the talking points out of the way. Then, I said to the department, "I know that there are a lot of thoughts in regards to Ferguson. You already know my views. I'm going to give you the chance to discuss the matter here, no repercussions, no chance of getting in trouble, nothing. The catch is, the moment you leave here, the matter is done and it will not be an issue on the floor. Whatever you want to say on the situation, get it out right meow. I will not allow it to become a distraction." 

The discussion was very good, got a little heated at moments but everyone got to speak their piece. At the end, they all went back to work and that was that. I think we'd be better off in this country if we could all sit down and talk about the whole thing and race relations. Instead, we'd rather point fingers and some want to keep the status quo going.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

The police are a fucking disgrace. And there goes another black man once again being gunned down like a dog. I want someone to defend the killing of Walter Scott R.I.P. The fucking police are out of control and they need to be taken down a peg.

I'm going to say not all police are bad but then again they all look out for each other.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
I get what you're saying man. Video was f'd up.

However, this particular thread didn't need to be bumped.


----------

